# "WE'RE AT MINI DISNEY!" Our First Visit to Disney's Hilton Head Resort UPDATEx2 10/31



## JessicaFaye508

* THE PERFECT WAY TO END OUR SUMMER VACATION... *

Why hello there, everyone!  Thank you for stopping by my trip report!

My name is Jess! Some of you may know me from the Walt Disney World trip report board. I'm one of those frumps, I'm a hopelessly obsessed Walt Disney World fanatic, and I am here to share yet another story with you all!

For this vacation, my family went to a completely new destination. Being DVC members, we didn't want to travel too far off the path, so we still stuck with the Disney name. However, we were not going to any of the Disney theme parks. 

We went to *DISNEY'S HILTON HEAD RESORT*!






After a hectic summer, we needed a little vacation so we could unwind and get ready for the upcoming school year. Let me tell you, Disney's Hilton Head Resort was the absolute perfect choice for a vacation like that! We feel completely recharged now and our time there was extremely enjoyable!

You don't hear about this place too often, and while planning for my own trip, I could not find ANY full out trip reports on people's stays at HHI. Since writing trip reports has become my favorite hobby, I decided to write one about my experiences for others to reference and enjoy! 

Let me properly introduce myself:

*Jess*






Like I said, my name is Jess. I'm 19 years old and I'm about to start my second year of college. I am a very motivated theater and communications dual major and my goal in life is to work for the Walt Disney Company. I actually hope to do the Disney College Program within the next couple of years. I LOVE Disney food and Disney pin trading. My favorite Disney movies are Tangled, The Little Mermaid, and Aladdin. I have been to WDW over 20 times and I don't see myself stopping anytime soon!

Here is a picture of my family:

*Jonathan, Dad, Mom, and Me*






From left to right, you have Jonathan, (my 16 year old brother) my Dad, my Mom, and me! We are a very close family and we were so happy we got the chance to take this trip to finish off our summer. We love traveling and swear by DVC - my parents wish they bought it sooner! My Dad works in the insurance business, my Mom is a stay-at-home Mom, and my brother is just a pretty chill guy who is a big sports fan!

We had another guest join us on our trip:

*Preston*






Preston is my boyfriend and we have been dating since February of this year. He goes to college with me but he actually lives in Georgia, which is about 16 hours away! (driving distance) We hadn't seen eachother for 3 MONTHS STRAIGHT prior to this trip/my visit in Georgia. (which I am going to do a brief post on at the beginning of this trip report.) 

Preston has a fantastic sense of humor and is such a sweetheart. He treats me like a princess and he is very supportive of my Disney obsession! He has only been to WDW once when he consciously remembers it, but thankfully he understands pin trading! (That's the important part, right?) I got to teach him a lot of Disney-isms on this trip, so he's learning more and more by the day! He only got to stay on this trip for 2 nights/3 days before he had to go back to work, but it was so fun having him there!

Alright so that's a little about us! 

We stayed at Disney's Hilton Head Resort in a wonderful two bedroom villa. We were there for a total of seven nights and our dates were August 17th-24th, 2012.

Whether you're reading this for entertainment or if you're actually planning to visit Hilton Head Island, I have lots of great recommendations and stories coming your way!

Disney's Hilton Head Resort is very different from Walt Disney World, however, it has enough Disney touches to make you feel right at home. The service is top notch, the amenities are BEAUTIFUL, the cast members are friendly, and you can definitely tell that this place is run by Disney!

Stay tuned for the next installment of the trip report! It is a pleasure to have you here! Welcome aboard! 

Continued in Next Post​


----------



## JessicaFaye508

*Table of Contents*

Intro:
THE PERFECT WAY TO END OUR SUMMER VACATION... 

Pre-Hilton Head Updates:
Pre-Hilton Head Update #1: GEORGIA
Pre-Hilton Head Update #2: GEORGIA (continued)


Hilton Head Updates:

*Day 1: August 17th, 2012*
Update #1: ROAD TRIP!
Update #2: Moving into our Villa!
Update #3: More of the Room & The Kingfisher for Dinner!

*Day 2: August 18th, 2012*
Update #4: It's a Mickey Waffle Morning!
Update #5: Beach Day!
Update #6: San Miguels
Update #7: Dessert and Scattergories!

*Day 3: August 19th, 2012*
Update #8: Exploring Mini Disney!
Update #9: Photo Shoot on the Pier
Update #10: Out to Lunch!
Update #11: Meeting Shadow and Giuseppe's for Dinner!

*Day 4: August 20th, 2012*
Update #12: Dolphin Tour and Lunchtime! 
Update #13: Skull Creek Boathouse

*Day 5: August 21st, 2012*
Update #14: A Relaxing Morning in Hilton Head
Update #15: Dinner at Little Venice

*Day 6: August 22nd, 2012*
Update #16: Tie Dyeing, Shopping, and Eating!

*Day 7: August 23rd, 2012*
Update #17: More Shopping and Back to Giuseppe's!

*Day 7: August 23rd, 2012*
Update #18: Leaving Town
Update #19: Our Road Trip Home

​


----------



## arbolita

You know how horrible I have been about commenting lately, but I do read along and am incredibly excited for this TR!


----------



## jessily

I'll be reading along  That's awesome that Preston got to go with you guys


----------



## __disneygirl

Obviously, I am here for this.  I can't wait to hear all the details! And you look great, Jess!


----------



## frankieeyre

WOOP WOOP!
So excited to hear all about this!! It sounded like it was an amazing vacation!  

Now I need to go and catch up on your other TRs


----------



## JessicaFaye508

arbolita said:


> You know how horrible I have been about commenting lately, but I do read along and am incredibly excited for this TR!



Aww don't worry girl! As long as you are here, that's all that matters.  I'm glad you're excited! I'm looking forward to writing this!



jessily said:


> I'll be reading along  That's awesome that Preston got to go with you guys



Hooray! I'm so glad! And yes, that was wonderful  We had an amazing time!



__disneygirl said:


> Obviously, I am here for this.  I can't wait to hear all the details! And you look great, Jess!



YAY I'm so glad! This will be a fun trip report! And aww thanks, Lia! 



frankieeyre said:


> WOOP WOOP!
> So excited to hear all about this!! It sounded like it was an amazing vacation!
> 
> Now I need to go and catch up on your other TRs



It really was! Thanks for being here!
Haha have fun reading! ​


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

I'm here! Super stoked. Are there going to be any traces of deer faces or frumpiness?


----------



## JessicaFaye508

disneyshakeygirl said:


> I'm here! Super stoked. Are there going to be any traces of deer faces or frumpiness?



I'm so glad! And oh, absolutely! And lots of Fart Shoes! ​


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

Disneyfreak508 said:


> I'm so glad! And oh, absolutely! And lots of Fart Shoes! ​



YESSSSSS! *high five* for frumpiness, deer faces and lots of Fart Shoes!


----------



## Tinks "SS"

HHI is a wonderful little disney gem. I got a semi-live TR when we were there this summer but having a hard time going back to put pics with it. Can't wait to read more of your TR.


----------



## marDgreen88

I'm here Jess!!! I'm so excited to hear more about it! The picture of you and 'Cory' is so precious.  SO YAY!


----------



## Disneydude97

Joining in, my fellow frump! Can't wait to see what it was like in Mini-Disney!


----------



## rockin2it

I can't wait to hear about your vacation! I loved seeing your pics on instagram!


----------



## Jazzabelle508

I'm in   never realized Hilton head had a Disney resort till now  now I want to find out more about it


----------



## wigeboo

I can't wait to read more


----------



## MissPrice

I'm here  -Amanda


----------



## ditsypixie

Yay!! A TR!! I am looking forward to this because I haven't been to the beach this summer and I am desperately missing it! I will live through you!!


----------



## dresden_smith

Hey Jess! Thanks so much for creating this trip report. I've always been curious about Hilton Head and now I'll get to experience it vicariously! I love all your TRs and I know this one will be just as great!


----------



## petals

Joining in!


----------



## Aussiesalad

Hooray count me in!


----------



## beachphotog

I'm here, I'm here! Can't wait to read about HHI! It's a dream of mine to one day be able to buy into DVC and be able to stay at all the wonderful DVC locations (I'm looking at you Aulani!)

If writing TR's is a hobby for you, then I would definitely consider reading them one of mine!

Looking forward to hearing all about this trip!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Marking my spot!


----------



## elleinad16

Oooh, I'm so excited that there is finally going to be a TR about HHI! Can't wait to hear more!!


----------



## kato0627

Can't wait to read your report.  would love to visit HH sometime


----------



## mike the canuck

Following. Interested to see a non park resort


----------



## flounderfan12

im here jess i cant wait to read this report i loved following along on twitter this place just looks so beautiful i cant wait to see all the pictures!!


----------



## JessicaFaye508

disneyshakeygirl said:


> YESSSSSS! *high five* for frumpiness, deer faces and lots of Fart Shoes!



Woot woot! 



			
				Tinks "SS";45941770 said:
			
		

> HHI is a wonderful little disney gem. I got a semi-live TR when we were there this summer but having a hard time going back to put pics with it. Can't wait to read more of your TR.



It really is! I'm sure that I found it and read it before my trip.  I hope you had a nice stay there! I am excited to write it - thanks for being here!



marDgreen88 said:


> I'm here Jess!!! I'm so excited to hear more about it! The picture of you and 'Cory' is so precious.  SO YAY!



Yay thanks Marissa!  It's always good to know that some classic dis girls are following along! Aww thank you so much!  YAY YAY!



Disneydude97 said:


> Joining in, my fellow frump! Can't wait to see what it was like in Mini-Disney!



Thank you!



rockin2it said:


> I can't wait to hear about your vacation! I loved seeing your pics on instagram!



Thank you so much! I loved all of your comments on my photos! I am excited to share even more through the TR!



Jazzabelle508 said:


> I'm in   never realized Hilton head had a Disney resort till now  now I want to find out more about it



Yes they do! It's a DVC resort! I am excited to tel you about it! I hope you enjoy reading the TR!



wigeboo said:


> I can't wait to read more



Thank you!



MissPrice said:


> I'm here  -Amanda



Hooray! Thank you!



ditsypixie said:


> Yay!! A TR!! I am looking forward to this because I haven't been to the beach this summer and I am desperately missing it! I will live through you!!



Aww well we have some beach pictures for you coming up! I hope you enjoy the trip report!



dresden_smith said:


> Hey Jess! Thanks so much for creating this trip report. I've always been curious about Hilton Head and now I'll get to experience it vicariously! I love all your TRs and I know this one will be just as great!



You're so welcome! I'm excited to write one because I don't see a ton of info about it on these boards! Aww thank you for the kind words!  I hope you like it!



petals said:


> Joining in!



Yay thank you!



Aussiesalad said:


> Hooray count me in!



Hooray thank you!



beachphotog said:


> I'm here, I'm here! Can't wait to read about HHI! It's a dream of mine to one day be able to buy into DVC and be able to stay at all the wonderful DVC locations (I'm looking at you Aulani!)
> 
> If writing TR's is a hobby for you, then I would definitely consider reading them one of mine!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing all about this trip!



Aww I hope your dream comes true someday! AHH we want to go to Aulani SO bad. Hopefully within the next few years. That place looks INCREDIBLE!

Hahaha it's a good hobby to have! 

Thank you!



lauren_elizabeth said:


> Marking my spot!



Woohoo! Thanks for being here!



elleinad16 said:


> Oooh, I'm so excited that there is finally going to be a TR about HHI! Can't wait to hear more!!



Yay I am so excited to write it!



kato0627 said:


> Can't wait to read your report.  would love to visit HH sometime



Thank you so much! I hope you get to! It was really lovely.



mike the canuck said:


> Following. Interested to see a non park resort



Thank you! I hope that you enjoy hearing about it!​


----------



## LifeIsDis

I am here and I cannot wait to hear all about your stay at Hilton Head!


----------



## debrapagliasotti

Following along...

I had never really given HH much thought until you started mentioning it in your Dec TR, now I am totally intrigued to hear all about it for a possible future trip for my family


----------



## danimaroo

I'm here!  I enjoyed reading your tweets while on this vaca, and obviously your IG photos, so I'm excited to hear about the whole trip! 

It is ridiculously amazing how much Preston looks like Cory Matthews, hahaha. right down to the hair! Love it!


----------



## ChelseyBun20

Wooo, I'm here too! Still reading your other TR's at the same time though!!  Can't wait to hear more about this trip.. Loved your photos on Instagram.


----------



## smga1

I love Hilton Head. I have not been there in many many years. Cant wait to read your experience.


----------



## JessicaFaye508

LifeIsDis said:


> I am here and I cannot wait to hear all about your stay at Hilton Head!



I am very excited to share!



debrapagliasotti said:


> Following along...
> 
> I had never really given HH much thought until you started mentioning it in your Dec TR, now I am totally intrigued to hear all about it for a possible future trip for my family



Well hopefully this trip report will give you a better idea of what it's all about! If you are looking for a relaxing vacation for your family, then you guys would love HHI!



danimaroo said:


> I'm here!  I enjoyed reading your tweets while on this vaca, and obviously your IG photos, so I'm excited to hear about the whole trip!
> 
> It is ridiculously amazing how much Preston looks like Cory Matthews, hahaha. right down to the hair! Love it!



Thank you so much! I'm glad that you enjoyed them! I hope I follow you back on twitter/instagram... if I don't, tweet me/comment on a picture so I can follow you!
I'm so glad you're excited to read everything!
Hahaha I KNOW, right?! They have the same face shape, the same hair, and sometimes he sounds like Cory when he talks. It's way too funny.  I love it.



ChelseyBun20 said:


> Wooo, I'm here too! Still reading your other TR's at the same time though!!  Can't wait to hear more about this trip.. Loved your photos on Instagram.



Hooray! Thank you so much! Haha thank goodness! I hope this isn't too much for everyone to read, but I have to get this one and the Christmas one done quickly.  So many trip reports to write! (not that that's a bad thing, though!)

Thank you so much! I'm glad you liked them!



smga1 said:


> I love Hilton Head. I have not been there in many many years. Cant wait to read your experience.



It really was beautiful! I am excited to share!​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Oh gosh am I really this behind! Anyways... I'm here, Jess! Never really knew much about the Hilton Head Resort besides the name up until now so this will be interested. Anyways, still very excited to hear all about your trip!


----------



## therussells08

YAYYY! I'm here! I'm so excited to read about your trip down south! I'm so glad you got to go on this trip, and that Preston got to join you for awhile!


----------



## PanIsMine

Joining in! I can't wait to hear about Hilton Head. Enjoyed your tweets.


----------



## Caretames1

Woo Hoo! I'm here and not behind!


----------



## Reberella

Yayyyyyyy! I'm here    I keep telling my family we should go here, it looks beautiful! Can't wait to hear more


----------



## Bethislucy

can't wait to hear about your trip.


----------



## JessicaFaye508

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Oh gosh am I really this behind! Anyways... I'm here, Jess! Never really knew much about the Hilton Head Resort besides the name up until now so this will be interested. Anyways, still very excited to hear all about your trip!



Haha no, I just got back! Thanks Timmy! I have lots of pictures and descriptions for you guys so I hope this TR can give you an idea! Thank you!



therussells08 said:


> YAYYY! I'm here! I'm so excited to read about your trip down south! I'm so glad you got to go on this trip, and that Preston got to join you for awhile!



Aww thank you, Joni!  I can't wait to tell you guys all about it! I am glad too - it's exactly what I needed! And having Preston go with us was wonderful! 



PanIsMine said:


> Joining in! I can't wait to hear about Hilton Head. Enjoyed your tweets.



Thank you very much! I'm so glad! 



Caretames1 said:


> Woo Hoo! I'm here and not behind!



Yay! Welcome, welcome! Thanks for following along again!



Reberella said:


> Yayyyyyyy! I'm here    I keep telling my family we should go here, it looks beautiful! Can't wait to hear more



Welcome! Haha well you can always use this TR to convince them even more  It was LOVELY! Thank you!



Bethislucy said:


> can't wait to hear about your trip.



Thank you so much! ​


----------



## clynngibson

Came here from the Christmas PTR. I can't wait to read about Hilton Head! I've always wanted to visit there!!


----------



## catchmeifyoucan

I'm here for the ride, can't wait to hear all about your trip! I'm so glad Preston got to spen a few days at the resort with you, long distance is no fun, right? I just got back from visiting my boyfriend for a couple of days, we are doing long distance this year  Anyway, I'm super excited that you are writing a trip report!


----------



## JessicaFaye508

clynngibson said:


> Came here from the Christmas PTR. I can't wait to read about Hilton Head! I've always wanted to visit there!!



Awesome! Thank you so much! It was a great trip  Hopefully my report can give you a better idea of what it's all about!



catchmeifyoucan said:


> I'm here for the ride, can't wait to hear all about your trip! I'm so glad Preston got to spen a few days at the resort with you, long distance is no fun, right? I just got back from visiting my boyfriend for a couple of days, we are doing long distance this year  Anyway, I'm super excited that you are writing a trip report!



Hooray! Welcome to the trip report. I am very excited to share! Yes, I am SO glad he got to come back. Long distance is super hard! Oh wow, a year is such a long time! Good luck to you both - I'm sure you'll make it! It's just hard at times but I believe in you! 
​


----------



## JessicaFaye508

*Pre-Hilton Head Update #1: GEORGIA*
*August 11th-17th, 2012*

Alright, these couple updates are for people who have been following along with me in my previous trip reports/want to hear about my trip to visit Preston. Feel free to skip over the Georgia portions if you don't care about my personal life. I mean, there are some DISNEY STORE pictures within the updates... but really, don't feel obligated to read about my love-struck self.

Like I said, Preston and I were separated for THREE WHOLE MONTHS - from May 11th to August 11th. I seriously cannot believe we did it! Thankfully, this boy is great with communication so we talked all of the time. It was just really hard being apart!

Like I said before, I had a CRAZY summer. In June I took 3 online classes. (Biology, Ethics, and Spanish) I also worked my job at an ice cream place near my house. Then throughout July - August 10th I worked at the Town Recreation as a camp counselor. The day after Recreation finished up, I hopped on a plane to Georgia!

The night before I left, I did my nails all fancy. Although I didn't do Disney nails this time, I painted SUNSET nails! I had sailboats on my thumbs, seagulls on my middle fingers, and palm trees on my ring fingers.






*August 11th, 2012*
AUGUST 11TH YAY YAY YAY! The long awaited day was finally here and my mind could not process that it was reality. At 11 am, Dad drove me to the airport. I got there and he watched me go through security by myself. This was my first solo flight ever! 

Once I got through security, I went to go get some food. I was HUNGRY! I was looking at the very overpriced menu and then I saw SWEET POTATO FRIES! Hello, favorite food! I got those and ate every last one all by myself! 






I sat at the same exact table Kristen, Vickie, my Mom, and I sat at before our January trip! Once I finished my delicious food, I went over to the gate. We were boarding a few minutes later! I was in Row 18 on Airtran and I sat next to a cute old couple. I felt very safe on my first flight alone. The stewardess LOVED my nails and it pretty much made my day. 

The flight took off, I took a little nap, I edited the Crystal Palace portion of the May video, and then I was arriving in Atlanta! WOOHOO! 

I got off the plane and walked for what seemed like forever to the domestic baggage claim. 

Finally I got there and saw Preston waiting for me. We saw each other, I waved, we smiled, and he walked over to me. He was just like "come here!" and he gave me the biggest hug ever. It was the greatest.  It was like no time had passed at all and we completely picked up where we left off. 

We walked out of the airport and went to his car. In the front seat, there was a bouquet of blue, red, and yellow flowers sitting there for me. They were SO beautiful. 






Preston lives about 2 hours from Atlanta so it was time to start driving! We stopped at Zaxbys on the way home because I was starving and I had never been there before. It's one of those southern restaurants that we don't have up here in the north! I got a Grilled Chicken sandwich and some DELICIOUS french fries nom. 

Then we started getting near Prestons house and the scenery was GORGEOUS. He lives in the mountains, right near the border of Georgia and North Carolina. We were surrounded by beautiful rolling hills and green mountains it was absolutely unreal! Gotta love dating a southern boy! 

Then we got to his house and I said hi to his family. We brought everything into my very own guest room and then we went for a walk. His house is on the boarding school campus that his Dad works at, so we got to go around and see everything. The school is INCREDIBLE. I am honestly a little jealous that I didn't go there. Its so pretty and its right in the mountains. I couldnt believe it! Here is the view:






YEAH. RIGHT!?

We ran into one of his history teachers and he showed us around the inside of the building, which was gorgeous as well. We got back to Preston's house and just hung out for the rest of the night. I was so tired after traveling all day and we were so happy to be back together after three long months!

*August 12th, 2012*
We woke up and had blueberry bagels for breakfast. NOM. I met Prestons best friend Drew who was on his way to Virginia to visit his girlfriend/Prestons cousin, Ileah. 

I literally cant remember what we did during the day, but we went to a Mexican restaurant for dinner called La Cabaña. YUM! The chips, cheese, and salsa were the best! We both got quesadillas for our meals. Before we left, we bought some ring pops and suckers. YAY CANDY!! 

We went to Walmart and got some stuff I needed for the week. We went back home and Preston and I played Scrabble. I played the word Favorite for 95 POINTS!!!! Basically Im awesome. Except Preston still beat me by 100 points! Hes borderline professional at Scrabble. It's kind of insane.

Then Prestons friend Randi came over with her dog Beau. HE WAS SO CUTE. Hes a blue heeler and he was so tiny! He peed on the floor so when Preston was swiffering it up, he kept chasing the swiffer and falling on the floor. SUCH A CUTE PUPPY.  






After she left, Preston made some smoothies and we watched some Saved By the Bell and Fairly Odd Parents on Netflix. It was a solid time.

*August 13th, 2012*
We went to the restaurant Preston works at for breakfast/lunch. Its about a 30 minute drive through the windy mountains. I got a kids grilled cheese and sweet potato fries and Preston got French Toast. Everything was REALLY good. That was probably one of the best grilled cheeses Ive ever had! 

After we left there, we went to the little Ice Cream/Chocolate shop called Kilwins that was down the street. I got some cake batter and highlands mud, and Preston got highlands mud ice cream. It was yummy! (I sincerely apologize for not taking food pictures. Clearly I was not in my right mind.) 

On the way home we stopped by this beautiful waterfall called Bridal Veil falls. I couldn't get over how stunning this whole area was! 






Then we went over to the dance sign ups at the high school so I could meet Prestons brothers girlfriend, Katie, and Prestons director, Mr. Patti. Mr. Patti and his wife went to our college for theater, (just like us!) so they were chatting with us about all of the teachers and the program and such. He was SUCH a nice guy and he's the reason why Preston treks 16 hours north to go to college. Im so glad I could to meet him because he has had such a huge influence on Prestons life. 

Once we left it was raining so we went back to Preston's house. I got changed and we waited for his brother and Dad to get home. Around 9 we went out to dinner at this place called Universal Joint and I got a mushroom burger and TATER TOTS YUUUUUM. 

*August 14th, 2012*
This morning I woke up around 10, showered and got ready. We knew that we were driving Prestons Mom to Charlotte, NC that day so basically we just waited around until she was ready to go. She was going to Alaska the next day with her business partner, Decker. They record stock footage and sell it to companies, so they get to travel all over! 

We left around 4 or 4:30 pm, and we stopped at Chick-Fil-A for our dinner! YAY! That was my first time ever at Chick-Fil-A and it was really yummy! Preston absolutely loves that place and we dont have it up in the north! It was basically his mission since day 1 to get me to try Chick-Fil-A.






I got the Char-grilled Chicken Sandwich and waffle fries. Everything was SO delicious! I loved it! It's a shame that we don't have any near me!






For dessert, we got THE BEST CANDY BAR EVER when we stopped to refill the gas tank. It had been years since I had one of these babies! You cant go wrong with a Hersheys Cookies and Cream bar! Theyre like pure magic!






We drove and drove and finally arrived in Charlotte, NC. Before we got to Deckers house, we had to stop at *THE DISNEY STORE *at the Concord Mills Mall! They closed at nine and we didnt want to miss out!






So we went there and I DIED. First off, I realized there was a sale. Then I realized that *IT WAS A DISNEYLAND OUTLET*! I mean, if I couldnt go to Disneyland, this was the next best thing!! 






For those of you who weren't aware, I was supposed to go to Disneyland at the end of this summer. We had to move the trip to December due to some money/attendance issues. My Dad still wanted to go on vacation in August, but he wanted something within driving distance. So that is how Hilton Head came to be! We are currently saving up for the big Disneyland trip later!

I mean, I wasn't mad we had to move the trip... but this Disneyland Outlet DEFINITELY made up for having to postpone it!!!

I basically bought out the whole store. BUT I MEAN, THE SWEATSHIRTS WERE ONLY 9.99!!!! HOW COULD I RESIST!?!?! Usually they're like $34.99 in the parks!!! Seriously, it was the best thing that ever happened to me. It was GREAT! 

I'm guessing you all want to see what I got, right? Well, OBVIOUSLY! It's picture time!

Here are all of my Disneyland sweatshirts - like I said, each one was only $9.99!


























My Minnie Mouse Shirt for only $5:






Minnie Mouse Tank Top that was $16.50 (I think?):






Plates that were only $3 each:






Totes that were 2 for $5:






Beach Towels that were $7.99 each:











$3 Cup and $2 Monorail Auto Magnets:






And I think that's about it!

Continued in Next Post​


----------



## JessicaFaye508

*Pre-Hilton Head Update #2: GEORGIA (continued)*
*August 11th-17th, 2012*

While I was at the Disney store, this is what I posted on twitter:
*I'M AT A DISNEY STORE. THERE'S A SALE. I'M DYING AHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

IT'S A DISNEYLAND OUTLET HOLY GOD. This is killing me in the best way possible. 

I cannot handle this right now. #hyperventilating #literally

I just did some SERIOUS damage.

Best hour of my life. So many things were purchased. And everything was on sale. And I'm so happy. And EEEEEEEEE that was perfect <3*

Yes, I stayed there past store closing. No one was mad. The cast members loved me.






After I cleared out the Disney Store, we drove to Walmart. Preston and I weren't planning on staying the night in Charlotte, but it had gotten late and Decker had extra room in her house for us to stay! We could just leave the next day.

At Walmart we picked up some toothbrushes and breakfast for the next morning. I also spent *THE BEST $5 OF MY LIFE* on Kermit flip flops! They were from the men's section but they are literally the most comfortable pair of flip flops that I own! FART SHOES! (get the Muppet reference? I say "fart shoes!" a lot, so you might want to get used to it!) 






Then we went to Deckers house and she showed us a bunch of cool new equipment they got for the trip! We hung out for a while and then we went to sleep.

*August 15th, 2012*
We woke up around 9:30 or 10 am. We got up, had some Blueberry bagels, and said goodbye to Prestons Mom and Decker. They were on their way to Alaska! 

Since we were still in North Carolina, we decided to go back to the Concord Mills mall! YAYAYAY! Ahh Preston, he's such a gem for taking me to that beautiful mall. 

We went to Game Stop and the Disney Store first. I found another $9.99 Disneyland crewneck that I wanted so I grabbed that. 






I took a picture for my best friend Kristen of Kermit and Fozzie! FART SHOES! We are muppets, it's true. 






Then we went over to Forever 21! I got a dress, a Minnie mouse shirt, a blue shirt, and some earrings. Seriously, Preston was SUCH a good sport for sitting through me shopping at Forever 21. 

Then we looked around the Lego Store so I could make it up to him. Ahh I can't wait until the day that boy can go to the Lego Store in Downtown Disney!






Then we went to American Eagle and I got some $10 shorts and a new pair on sunglasses since Preston accidentally broke my old ones. Thankfully they still made the same pair! 

We had lunch at the food court. I had Salsaritas  chicken burrito with corn, rice, beans, sour cream, and lettuce. It was very similar to Chipotle! Preston had the Club Sub from Firehouse Subs. Then we kept walking around the mall I tried on stuff at a bunch of stores but didnt find a ton more. 

But I did get seasons 1 and 3 of Boy Meets World at Best Buy! 

*Sidenote.... if you haven't noticed, Preston looks A LOT like Cory Matthews from Boy Meets World. I have called him that since day 1. Since I'm dating a Cory Matthews look-alike, I am sometimes referred to as Topanga.

So my best friend Kristen texted Preston before I arrived in Georgia and told him to make a sign that said "Topanga" so he could hold it up at the airport for me when I got off the plane. Sadly, he forgot it at home, but he still gave me the sign so I could put it in my room! Here is a picture of my Topanga sign and my new DVD's:






Then went to Cold Stone and got some ice cream. We both got Chocolate Frozen Yogurt. I got bananas and hot fudge in mine and Preston got Reeses. 

Then Preston got some AWESOME flip-flops from Pac Sun. They were a little pricey but they are super comfortable. His old ones ripped so they were a necessity! I got a headband from there that was really cute, too!

We stopped back at the Disney store and I got my Sorcerer Mickey plush that I could not stop thinking about! It was meant to be. He was only $12!






I also got an Ariel fleece throw for $15 that I LOVED. Not only was Ariel my childhood/a current favorite, but the color of this blanket is BEAUTIFUL! I needed to buy it!






We didn't leave until around 5 o'clock! It was ROAD TRIP TIME! 

Here is Prestons new little Oswald that he got for $5 at the Disney Store! Preston LOVES Oswald because of the history behind him. I was so proud to hear that. What a winner.






I cranked up the iPod and before we knew it we were back in Prestons town. It took three and a half hours to drive home from Charlotte. We stopped at Ingles, the grocery store, and picked up some Advil for my pounding headache. We wanted to find some of the Pillsbury Disney cookies but they didnt have any.  Sadness. 

We hadnt eaten dinner yet and it was around 8:45 or 9, so we went to PIZZA HUT! Nom. We got a stuffed crust ½ cheese ½ pepperoni pizza as well as some bread sticks. MMMM I was so happy. 

On our ride home, I discovered my love for Taylor Swifts new song  We Are Never Ever Ever Getting Back Together and I was just rockin out. 

This was one of my favorite parts of the entire trip/moments of my entire life. I was SO happy. It was nighttime and Preston and I were just driving around on the country roads of Georgia. This song is so fun and my happiness level was through the roof. It finally felt like summer! I couldn't stop smiling, singing, and dancing in my seat. Finally my life was making sense again and all of the stress from school/my jobs/being apart from Preston COMPLETELY melted away. He probably thought I was crazy because I listened to this song so many times in a row, but it made me SO happy and he just smiled and went along with my insanity. He's wonderful.  In that moment, I couldn't have asked for anything more - life was perfect.  So whenever I listen to that song now, it will transport me back to that wonderful moment. (Ironic because it is a break-up song... but it's totally not one for me) Thank you, Taylor Swift. You've created another emotional masterpiece.

So then we got back to Preston's house. I saw that Preston still had a ring pop from earlier and I kind of wanted one. So Preston was like, "well do you want to go get one?" Umm YES. After our four hour drive, we made an unnecessary stop at the gas station just to buy me a 50 cent piece of candy. Its the little things that really make me happy. That boy just gets me. I was loving life. We jammed out to my song some more and went back to Prestons house and watched Friends for the rest of the night!

*August 16th, 2012*
This morning we slept in pretty late, got up, and then went to the restaurant Preston works at for breakfast/lunch. (again!) We both got grilled cheese. (I got the kids one again!) Preston got onion rings and then I got sweet potato fries!

We also went to Kilwins again and got some more ice cream! Preston got Kilwins Tracks (aka Moose Tracks/Panda Paws) and I got Strawberry! YUM!

I also got some M&M bark which was the best decision of my life. I cannot tell you how delicious that stuff was! It was just chocolate and chocolate and PERFECTION. 






We took the long way home and then I ordered my next batch of Magical Ribbons bows! This was the last day of her sale - $1 off every $9 you spend! I got Magic Kingdom and Hollywood Studios park map bows, a Shipwreck Ariel bow, a Little Town Belle bow for my Halloween Costume, The Haunted Halls bow, and a bunch of CM minis! (Splash Mountain, Fantasyland Merchandise, Haunted Mansion, and Bippidi Boppiti Boutique!) 

Preston fell asleep while I was doing that, so I woke him up and then we got ready to go! Me, Preston, and his Dad went to go see a show that Mr. Patti directed at a local theater. The show was called _Dames at Sea_ and I absolutely loved it! There were only about 5 actors in the entire show and it was great! It had a little bit of romance, a little bit of hopeful Broadway, some tap dancing, it was funny, and it had a navy/sea theme. It was really enjoyable and made me want to be in a musical SO BAD. Sigh, I miss them. Please God, let me get cast in a show this year! 

Once it was over, we drove back home, dropped off Preston's Dad, and we went to Walmart to get dinner. Note that it was 11 pm and we had not eaten dinner yet. I WAS STARVING. I don't know how Preston eats so late every day! It kills me. 

It took forever for me to decide what I wanted, but we finally picked out a Digornos pizza. We also got some other groceries like fruit, muffins, yogurts, etc. We got back to his house, ate our pizza, and then watched Friends until we fell asleep.

UP NEXT WAS OUR ROAD TRIP TO HILTON HEAD! YEAH, YEAH, YEAH! 

Continued in Next Post​


----------



## Disneydude97

Disneyfreak508 said:


> We drove and drove and finally arrived in Charlotte, NC. Before we got to Deckers house, we had to stop at *THE DISNEY STORE *at the Concord Mills Mall! They closed at nine and we didnt want to miss out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I wish there was a Disney Store where I come from. You see, I live in Maine, and there was once a Disney Store in the Bangor Mall, but they closed it down. To this day, I still anticipate the Disney Store's return!


----------



## Carlyluvsdisney

Joining in for your trip report. I've read some of your other ones but I haven't commented before. I love how enthusiastic you are about Disney! I hope my 6yr. old daughter loves it as much as she does now when she is your age! I've been following you on instagram as well. I love your photos.. I'm trying to talk my husband into buying DVC so I've been on these boards a lot!


----------



## aras4007

Joining in!  So excited to hear about this trip.  I live in upstate NY and it really sucks not having Chick-fil-a's around here.  I've never been but everyone I talk to loves it!
I never realized how country-ish Georgia is.  Preston's hometown looks gorgeous!
That Disney store looks awesome..I saw all your pics on instagram and twitter.  I would have went crazy too!


----------



## LifeIsDis

It's seems like you had a great time in Georgia and at the Disney store! I love all of the stuff you got.
I can't wait to hear all about Hilton Head!

PS: I LOVE your sunset nails!


----------



## Bethislucy

You were in my area when you were in Charlotte. We live about 30 mins it from there and about 1 hour from Concord. I love that disney store they always have the best sales.


----------



## marDgreen88

I loooooved your sunset nails. So pretty!

Awwww... reunited. So sweet! Those flowers are beautiful. And Zaxby's and Chick-Fil-A are both amazing so your week would have been a success even if you did nothing else the entire time. Hhaha kidding. Kinda. Not really.

Still jealous of your Disney store find! UGH they closed ALL of the ones around here. We used to have two really close by and now? I don't even know where the closest one is... but there is a huge chance that it's that one in Charlotte!

Awwww yay for being happy again! Just from twitter I know how hard this summer was for you so I'm so happy that you're happy!!! Now let's go to Hilton Head!  (Any excuse to use that guy.)


----------



## danimaroo

Disneyfreak508 said:


> Thank you so much! I'm glad that you enjoyed them! I hope I follow you back on twitter/instagram... if I don't, tweet me/comment on a picture so I can follow you!
> I'm so glad you're excited to read everything!
> Hahaha I KNOW, right?! They have the same face shape, the same hair, and sometimes he sounds like Cory when he talks. It's way too funny.  I love it.
> ​



Haha, you follow me on both I think! I'm snoogibear on twitter, and dmags on instagram! 

I love your new update! It sounds like you guys had such a wonderful time together. Had you ever met Preston's family before? It's a little scary meeting family for the first time! I flew out to Seattle to spend a week with my husband (this is back when I was 18 and we started dating, sooo 9 summers ago!) and meet his family. We spent it on their boat up in the San Juan Islands... It was a little scary at first but then soon I discovered they're quite lovely people. 

We did long distance, too! Ours was for 1 year though. I saw him every 3-4 months though, so it wasn't too awful. But I think doing long distance makes every relationship that much stronger!

Anyway, love all of the photos... and I'm SO jealous of the Disneyland outlet!! We are going to Disneyland (my first time EVER) in November/December for my birthday, and I am beyond excited! Then a month and a half later, back to WDW for our annual January trip. AHHH SO MUCH DISNEY COMING INTO MY LIFE HERE SOON! I can't waaaait (if you couldn't tell I'm a little excited). But yes, your purchases look awesome and I'm totes jealous!


----------



## librarymouse

LOVE the Georgia updates! You and Preston are the best! So cute. I am glad you guys had such a good time together after having to be apart so long! Long distance is really rough- my hubby and I went to different colleges but we at least got to see each other almost every week. I do think it makes you stronger and more grateful for the time you get together! 

Anyway, looove all your purchases! Sounds like you got to enjoy some REALLY yummy food while you were at Preston's too. Chick Fil A is amazing- the next time you are down south you must try one of their milkshakes! YUM.

Isn't Taylor Swift the best? love her! I am so excited that she has a new CD coming out, I have listened to the other 3 so many times and I still love them, but it will be great to have some new stuff from her! She is so adorable.

Can't wait to read about HHI!


----------



## sue_88

Excellent! I am pleased to have another report to read. Yours are just too good to resist.
It's nice to hear about your busy summer and your reunion with Preston.
Wow! You really did some shopping! You will be very well outfitted for you Disneyland trip.


----------



## BigEeyore

What a fun TR! You and Preston are too cute together.  I am so excited to learn that the Charlotte Disney store is a DL outlet! Who would have guessed that? My DH goes up there often for work - might have to make him go do some shopping for me!


----------



## Happy Duck

Sounds like a great start to vacation. Lots of food and a nice boy...what else do you need? 

I think I am spoiled in my own Disney store situation though.....an outlet store 10 minutes west and a regular store 15 minutes east. Dangerous.


----------



## clynngibson

I live about an hour from Charlotte and OBVIOUSLY I need to make the drive over to the Disney store!! LOL Those prices are unbelievable! I will add that to my 'to do' list before our December WDW trip!

And I said this in Kristen's trip report, too...How have you survived so long without Chick Fil A!?!?! It's my fave!!!!


----------



## HeatherNJNC

Hey, that's my Disney Store!  Glad you enjoyed the sales, I always do!


----------



## JessicaFaye508

Disneydude97 said:


> I wish there was a Disney Store where I come from. You see, I live in Maine, and there was once a Disney Store in the Bangor Mall, but they closed it down. To this day, I still anticipate the Disney Store's return!



We used to have three around here and ALL of them closed down. So I completely understand! This is the first time I have been to one since they closed.



Carlyluvsdisney said:


> Joining in for your trip report. I've read some of your other ones but I haven't commented before. I love how enthusiastic you are about Disney! I hope my 6yr. old daughter loves it as much as she does now when she is your age! I've been following you on instagram as well. I love your photos.. I'm trying to talk my husband into buying DVC so I've been on these boards a lot!



Hooray! Welcome, welcome! Thank you so much - I am glad my love and enthusiasm for Disney shines through my writing! Aww she sounds absolutely adorable - I am sure she will! Thanks for following my instagram too! Oh goodness, DVC is the best investment you're ever going to make. If you are going to vacation anyways, it really is worth it because you get to stay at the best places on property! And it pays for itself quick! I hope that you can convince him! 



aras4007 said:


> Joining in!  So excited to hear about this trip.  I live in upstate NY and it really sucks not having Chick-fil-a's around here.  I've never been but everyone I talk to loves it!
> I never realized how country-ish Georgia is.  Preston's hometown looks gorgeous!
> That Disney store looks awesome..I saw all your pics on instagram and twitter.  I would have went crazy too!



Hooray! I am glad you're excited!
I know, right!? I'm glad I finally got to try it.
He lives in the mountains so maybe that's why. But there are lots of hick towns and southern accents down there so it is country-ish! It was BEAUTIFUL! I still can't believe it!
It was the best store EVER. I'm glad you liked the pictures! Haha I couldn't resist - everything was so cheap!



LifeIsDis said:


> It's seems like you had a great time in Georgia and at the Disney store! I love all of the stuff you got.
> I can't wait to hear all about Hilton Head!
> 
> PS: I LOVE your sunset nails!



I really did! Thank you!
And aww thanks! I thought they came out pretty well!



Bethislucy said:


> You were in my area when you were in Charlotte. We live about 30 mins it from there and about 1 hour from Concord. I love that disney store they always have the best sales.



You are SO lucky you live that close! I would be there all the time. 



marDgreen88 said:


> I loooooved your sunset nails. So pretty!
> 
> Awwww... reunited. So sweet! Those flowers are beautiful. And Zaxby's and Chick-Fil-A are both amazing so your week would have been a success even if you did nothing else the entire time. Hhaha kidding. Kinda. Not really.
> 
> Still jealous of your Disney store find! UGH they closed ALL of the ones around here. We used to have two really close by and now? I don't even know where the closest one is... but there is a huge chance that it's that one in Charlotte!
> 
> Awwww yay for being happy again! Just from twitter I know how hard this summer was for you so I'm so happy that you're happy!!! Now let's go to Hilton Head!  (Any excuse to use that guy.)



Thank you!
Haha they are good! I'm not huge on fast food but I liked that they had the grilled chicken and AMAZING french fries, so I was not complaining!
Aww I'm sorry.  Yeah we had three and they closed them ALL. I still don't understand why. If that's your closest disney store... you are VERY lucky because it's gotta be the best one EVER!
I'm happy I was happy too! This summer messed with my head a little bit so I was so glad I had this wonderful trip  HILTON HEAD TIME!



danimaroo said:


> Haha, you follow me on both I think! I'm snoogibear on twitter, and dmags on instagram!
> 
> I love your new update! It sounds like you guys had such a wonderful time together. Had you ever met Preston's family before? It's a little scary meeting family for the first time! I flew out to Seattle to spend a week with my husband (this is back when I was 18 and we started dating, sooo 9 summers ago!) and meet his family. We spent it on their boat up in the San Juan Islands... It was a little scary at first but then soon I discovered they're quite lovely people.
> 
> We did long distance, too! Ours was for 1 year though. I saw him every 3-4 months though, so it wasn't too awful. But I think doing long distance makes every relationship that much stronger!
> 
> Anyway, love all of the photos... and I'm SO jealous of the Disneyland outlet!! We are going to Disneyland (my first time EVER) in November/December for my birthday, and I am beyond excited! Then a month and a half later, back to WDW for our annual January trip. AHHH SO MUCH DISNEY COMING INTO MY LIFE HERE SOON! I can't waaaait (if you couldn't tell I'm a little excited). But yes, your purchases look awesome and I'm totes jealous!



Okay yes I do! Good, good.
I have met them before actually! They came up for his birthday in April. I definitely got to spend more time with them when I went to his house though, so it really was great! They are wonderful people. Wow it sounds like you had quite the adventure too! That's really cute!  I'm glad they ended up being nice! And it's great to hear that you got married after all that!  Long distance definitely does make the relationship stronger! It feels like we have been through a lot.
I'm glad you liked the pictures! AHHH oh my God you have an amazing few months coming up! I wouldn't be able to contain myself if I was going to both DLR and WDW so close to eachother!! Have an AMAZING time! I'm so excited for you! 



librarymouse said:


> LOVE the Georgia updates! You and Preston are the best! So cute. I am glad you guys had such a good time together after having to be apart so long! Long distance is really rough- my hubby and I went to different colleges but we at least got to see each other almost every week. I do think it makes you stronger and more grateful for the time you get together!
> 
> Anyway, looove all your purchases! Sounds like you got to enjoy some REALLY yummy food while you were at Preston's too. Chick Fil A is amazing- the next time you are down south you must try one of their milkshakes! YUM.
> 
> Isn't Taylor Swift the best? love her! I am so excited that she has a new CD coming out, I have listened to the other 3 so many times and I still love them, but it will be great to have some new stuff from her! She is so adorable.
> 
> Can't wait to read about HHI!



Aww thank you so much! We were so happy to be back together again! I'm glad that you and your husband successfully did the long distance thing too! It's rough but it does make it really special when you're reunited. 
Thank you! Yes we ate really well haha. Aww dang they have good milkshakes?! Wahh I missed out lol.
I LOVE TAYLOR SWIFT. I seriously cannot wait for her new CD. I already warned Preston that we are going to be listening to it A LOT. I need some new songs.
I can't wait to write about it!



sue_88 said:


> Excellent! I am pleased to have another report to read. Yours are just too good to resist.
> It's nice to hear about your busy summer and your reunion with Preston.
> Wow! You really did some shopping! You will be very well outfitted for you Disneyland trip.



Haha aww thank you for being such a loyal reader! Your comments always brighten my day!
Yes I did.  Good thing I worked so hard all summer! And yes I will!



BigEeyore said:


> What a fun TR! You and Preston are too cute together.  I am so excited to learn that the Charlotte Disney store is a DL outlet! Who would have guessed that? My DH goes up there often for work - might have to make him go do some shopping for me!



Aww thank you so much! YES it has incredible deals - you should definitely make your way up there sometime!



Happy Duck said:


> Sounds like a great start to vacation. Lots of food and a nice boy...what else do you need?
> 
> I think I am spoiled in my own Disney store situation though.....an outlet store 10 minutes west and a regular store 15 minutes east. Dangerous.



Thank you! Aww yes, exactly!  It was so great!
You are VERY lucky, let me tell you!!



clynngibson said:


> I live about an hour from Charlotte and OBVIOUSLY I need to make the drive over to the Disney store!! LOL Those prices are unbelievable! I will add that to my 'to do' list before our December WDW trip!
> 
> And I said this in Kristen's trip report, too...How have you survived so long without Chick Fil A!?!?! It's my fave!!!!



Hahaha I would absolutely do that all the time! They really are incredible! Make sure you do!
I don't know!! I guess when you don't know it exists, it really doesn't bother you. It was good though, I'm glad I got to try it!



HeatherNJNC said:


> Hey, that's my Disney Store!  Glad you enjoyed the sales, I always do!



Woohoo! I really did. It was AWESOME! Easily one of the greatest nights of my life. Disney and shopping - what more could you want, really?​


----------



## Anntan

Oh My goodness you and Preston are the cutest together!!! Georgia sounds like it was incredible!!!! I totally get your shopping impulses man. And sales? Forget it. buy everything. 

Excited to hear more!


----------



## MissPrice

Hi Jess. Aww you and Preston are such a cute couple!! The grounds of the school are gorgeous. I'm glad you had your moment with the Taylor Swift song lol. That Disney outlet looks amazing.  Looking forward to Hilton Head.  -Amanda


----------



## jojosmom23

Im here jess! so glad you had such a great visit with preston! Looking forward to HH report.

Jenn


----------



## Caretames1

Sounds like a great visit! I would have cleaned out that Disney store too! I'm so sad that they closed the only Disney store I had access to. Now the only one is 3 hours away.


----------



## princess_momma

Jess!! I am here!! You and Preston are so adorable. Sounds like you were absolutely having the best time and I am so glad you got to experience that!! What a magical time that you will always treasure! I cannot wait for more!!

I feel like such a Disney Store geek now. I was like naming prices and sales that we have in our store when showing items you posted! But as a Disneyland Outlet , you got a bunch of stuff I don't see! I'm so jealous of the ToT sweatshirt! I don't know how I am making it through life without ToT clothes. I mean, I have the bathrobe but people judge when I wear that in public. Plus it is wayyyy too hot. Plus, I spilled on it


----------



## ChelseyBun20

Loved reading about your visit to Preston's, it looks like you had an amazing time!! Can't believe how much you bought from the Disney Store haha, I want it all!! The UK Disney Stores aren't as good  we hardly have any Women's clothes or anything like that -- it's mainly kids stuff, which is totally unfair as I love Disney just as much! 

Can't wait to read the rest!


----------



## Aussiesalad

I love how much you got at The Disney Store!! Those pictures on instagram just kept coming 
I feel your pain though, ALL the Disney stores in Australia shut about 10 years ago! Ughghhh What? 

You and Preston are precious together! 
I love those moments of complete happiness where everything in the world just makes sense. Even better when it's connected to a song that can keep taking you back there


----------



## JessicaFaye508

Anntan said:


> Oh My goodness you and Preston are the cutest together!!! Georgia sounds like it was incredible!!!! I totally get your shopping impulses man. And sales? Forget it. buy everything.
> 
> Excited to hear more!



Aww thanks girl! It really was! And gahh I know. Especially Disney sales! Might as well buy everything - it's not like I can go there often enough to spread it out. 

Thank you!



MissPrice said:


> Hi Jess. Aww you and Preston are such a cute couple!! The grounds of the school are gorgeous. I'm glad you had your moment with the Taylor Swift song lol. That Disney outlet looks amazing.  Looking forward to Hilton Head.  -Amanda



Thank you so much! They really are. Haha yeah, that was just a great night! It was AMAZING - I wish I could go back! I can't wait to post the next update!



jojosmom23 said:


> Im here jess! so glad you had such a great visit with preston! Looking forward to HH report.
> 
> Jenn



Thank you so much! I can't wait to post the updates!



Caretames1 said:


> Sounds like a great visit! I would have cleaned out that Disney store too! I'm so sad that they closed the only Disney store I had access to. Now the only one is 3 hours away.



Haha I'm glad I'm not the only one! I know, that's exactly how we are! And the sick thing is that we used to have THREE of them. No fair.  At least they still exist in other places, though.



princess_momma said:


> Jess!! I am here!! You and Preston are so adorable. Sounds like you were absolutely having the best time and I am so glad you got to experience that!! What a magical time that you will always treasure! I cannot wait for more!!
> 
> I feel like such a Disney Store geek now. I was like naming prices and sales that we have in our store when showing items you posted! But as a Disneyland Outlet , you got a bunch of stuff I don't see! I'm so jealous of the ToT sweatshirt! I don't know how I am making it through life without ToT clothes. I mean, I have the bathrobe but people judge when I wear that in public. Plus it is wayyyy too hot. Plus, I spilled on it



Aww thank you so much! I am so glad I did too! It was wonderful  Thank you!

Bahahaha I'm so proud! Yeah there was a TON of sweatshirts - that's what really made my night! LOL you have the TOT bathrobe!? That is AWESOME! I need to get one of those once I get my cast member discount someday! 



ChelseyBun20 said:


> Loved reading about your visit to Preston's, it looks like you had an amazing time!! Can't believe how much you bought from the Disney Store haha, I want it all!! The UK Disney Stores aren't as good  we hardly have any Women's clothes or anything like that -- it's mainly kids stuff, which is totally unfair as I love Disney just as much!
> 
> Can't wait to read the rest!



I'm glad you enjoyed it! I definitely did. Haha yeah for that amount of stuff I really didn't spend that much - it was AWESOME! Most of the "regular" Disney Stores are like that... this one was just WAY better because it was an outlet. I went to one in Pittsburg, Pennsylvania on the way home and it wasn't as good, sadly.

Thank you!



Aussiesalad said:


> I love how much you got at The Disney Store!! Those pictures on instagram just kept coming
> I feel your pain though, ALL the Disney stores in Australia shut about 10 years ago! Ughghhh What?
> 
> You and Preston are precious together!
> I love those moments of complete happiness where everything in the world just makes sense. Even better when it's connected to a song that can keep taking you back there



Haha I hope you enjoyed them! I had to buy everything - it was on sale!!  And I never get to the Disney stores so it's fine. It's not an everyday occurrence. 

Aww man I'm so sorry! That absolutely stinks!

Thank you! So do I. It's rare for them to happen lately because I have been feeling so stressed, but that trip to Georgia was full of them! I was so happy  ​


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Signing on! Thinking about Hilton Head for next summer and I can't wait to hear about your trip!


----------



## petals

I love the Disney outlets  

We have a disney store in Dublin but everything is soooooooooooo expensive 

Also I want an Oswald


----------



## princess_momma

Disneyfreak508 said:


> Bahahaha I'm so proud! Yeah there was a TON of sweatshirts - that's what really made my night! LOL you have the TOT bathrobe!? That is AWESOME! I need to get one of those once I get my cast member discount someday!
> ​



CM discounts are the best. I have used it twice already and haven't even worked a week.  And I'm surprised it's that few! It's just a big circle of money distribution. Work --> Kimmy --> Disney and it just keeps repeating!


----------



## LouDisney

Count me in!! I can't wait to read more!


----------



## Bethislucy

Disneyfreak508 said:


> You are SO lucky you live that close! I would be there all the time.
> 
> ​



We go a good bit and there is a regular disney store in pineville that's even closer. You should see my family when we go shopping together and I go in the disney store they don't understand why a 32 & 33(my cousin) year old get so excited about it. I'm trying to win them over.


----------



## JessicaFaye508

ProudMommyof2 said:


> Signing on! Thinking about Hilton Head for next summer and I can't wait to hear about your trip!



Welcome! That's a great idea - we loved our trip there! 



petals said:


> I love the Disney outlets
> 
> We have a disney store in Dublin but everything is soooooooooooo expensive
> 
> Also I want an Oswald



So do I! Aww man that really stinks! And haha I could understand why - Oswald is so cute!



princess_momma said:


> CM discounts are the best. I have used it twice already and haven't even worked a week.  And I'm surprised it's that few! It's just a big circle of money distribution. Work --> Kimmy --> Disney and it just keeps repeating!



Haha that will be me someday! Where are you working?



LouDisney said:


> Count me in!! I can't wait to read more!



Awesome! Thanks for being here! 



Bethislucy said:


> We go a good bit and there is a regular disney store in pineville that's even closer. You should see my family when we go shopping together and I go in the disney store they don't understand why a 32 & 33(my cousin) year old get so excited about it. I'm trying to win them over.



That's really awesome! Haha don't worry - I've been there before! When I went shopping at the Disney Store Preston's Mom was with us and she probably thought I was insane for buying so much  Oh well! You gotta do what you love and not worry about what other people think! ​


----------



## JessicaFaye508

*Update #1: ROAD TRIP!*
*August 17th, 2012*

This morning I woke up at 8:45 and I went upstairs to get Preston up! We had to get movin’! IT WAS TIME TO GO TO HILTON HEAD!! I took a shower, packed up, and got ready to go. Then I had to go re-wake Preston up so we could leave.

His best friend Drew came over to say hi since he had been in Virginia all week. He wanted to visit again before I left since we live so far away. Since we're two of the most important people in Preston's life we need to be friends.  

We grabbed some blueberry muffins for breakfast that we bought the night before. BEST BREAKFAST EVER. They tasted absolutely fantastic.






We were chatting and Drew mentioned how he was planning on going to McDonald’s for breakfast. So Preston was like “you know they stop serving it at 11 right…?” So he just hopped in his car and BOLTED out of there! It was already 10:30 and he needed some time to get there! Hahaha what a frump. 

We hit the road at 11:15! Preston picked up his paycheck, we filled up the car with gas, and we started driving! 






WE MATCH! (But mine are better )






We listened to my favorite song, “We Are Never Ever Ever Getting Back Together” by Taylor Swift a couple times because, you know, that was extremely necessary. I think the song grew on Preston, but maybe just because it reminds him of me. 






I kept shuffling through the songs, we listened to a bunch of stuff. Some 90’s music like NSYNC or Backstreet Boys, some musical soundtracks, some Disney music, some Beach Boys, The Beatles, Nickle Creek, The Punch Brothers, Taylor Swift, etc. I have a VERY wide variety of music on my iPod. 

After a couple hours, we decided that we were getting hungry. Since we saw a sign for Panera earlier, we decided we wanted to look for one of those! We plugged it into the GPS and there was one only 13 miles away! So we drove there and got our delicious lunches. 






They had free samples M&M sugar cookies and they were SO GOOD. I had to have one. 

We were slightly disappointed when no ice came out of the "ice water" spout. Fart shoes!






I got a You Pick Two: Broccoli Cheddar Soup and a BBQ Chopped Chicken salad. That's my Panera meal of choice.






Preston got a You Pick Two with a Turkey Sandwich and French Onion Soup in a Bread Bowl. 






Then we split the yummy cookie! It was one of the softest and most amazing cookies ever! That free sample got me and I don't regret a thing. 99 cents well spent!






Then Preston was like "I'm trying to think of an excuse to go to Target." He's awesome. The kid reads my mind. I was like umm I ALWAYS want to go to Target! So we did! 






I wanted to look and see if there were any Disney Artist Collection clothes there and THERE WERE! They had the Tinkerbell sweatshirt that I had my eye on (IN MY SIZE!) so of course I had to buy it! 






They had some REALLY great clothes at this Target so I did a bit of shopping. I decided on a REALLY precious blue dress with white hearts and a yellow belt. Preston thought it was really cute, and even the lady who worked there said it was adorable! That was my favorite thing that I bought. There was also a navy and gray dress that I found on clearance! VERY cute!






I found a heart sweater, too! It was frumpy and obnoxious but it looked really cute on me! I could not pass it up.






Also on our way out, I saw the perfect Pac Man shirt (in the men's section lol) that Preston bought the other day when we were at Walmart! IT SAYS NOM NOM NOM ON IT! How much better could it possibly be?! I had to get it!! 






We stopped in the video game section before we left (of course) and then we checked out. Thankfully I had a $50 gift card that I was given as a gift last semester so it was put to good use!

We went to Bank of America for Preston to take out some money and then we kept driving! We only had about three or four more hours to go. 

I cuddled with my Sorcerer Mickey and new Ariel blanket and cranked up the tunes. My iPod was getting a workout that day!






Then a huge rainstorm suddenly began! We were driving, singing a little song, and then BAM. This HUGE wall of water just fell on us! It was the weirdest and coolest thing EVER!! We were like WHOAAAA OH MY GOD! Thankfully Preston is a good driver so he helped us survive the storm! 






The drive went by so fast. That was honestly one of the greatest days ever. I didn’t even want the 6 hour road trip to end! I was having a blast and I was SO happy. That day was just perfect in every way. Preston and I always have so much fun and I love spending time with him. Those 3 months apart really made me appreciate every moment that we have together! 

Continued in Next Post​


----------



## JessicaFaye508

*Update #2: Moving into our Villa!*
*August 17th, 2012*

I know everyone is anxious to get to the Hilton Head portion of the TR, so I posted the second and third updates as well today! (Don't miss the one on the previous page!) Enjoy! 

Suddenly around 6 o’clock we were arriving at Hilton Head! We beat my parents there by 10 minutes so we pulled in, parked, and got out of the car. 

They arrived shortly after and we were all very excited to see each other! We went to check in and I was SO EXCITED! We were at Mini Disney! FART SHOES! 






Me and my favorite boys 






A cast member greeted us and I asked if I could see her pins. I said that I wanted to trade her for her Jasmine pin but I didn’t have my pins unpacked yet. She said that I could just have it and I was SO excited! The cast members at this resort were very generous with pin trading. Not a lot of guests are into it, but if you are, they notice! I got so many free pins on this trip!

What a great start to the vacation! We went inside and checked in. They had cookies and lemonade in the lobby. That was such a nice touch! They are put out every day at 3 o'clock. Today they had cranberry cookies, I believe.






We were given all of our room information and then I found out that there was a big pin binder at the front desk! Obviously, visiting the front desk became a daily ritual.

Then I looked over and one of the cast members had on the best pin ever!!! I BOLTED to the car to dig out my pins! I traded the CM for her MONORAIL LICENSE PLATE PIN. I just about DIED. I was so happy. 






Also in the pin trading book, I found a bunch of other cute ones! Oh, and they had a dancing people pin in there. I couldn’t even believe it!! I looked for that pin for so long in May (thankfully I found it by the end) and then I arrive here and see it within a couple minutes. Of course!

Here are the pins I collected throughout my first day:






From left to right: Haunted Mansion, Jiminy Cricket, (traded) Monorail License Plate, Horizons License Plate, WDW Survey Marker, and C for Chip! (traded)

After making some successful trades, Preston and I met back up with my family at the room. 






We were in Building 20 in room 2021 and we had a two bedroom villa. 






I opened the door and was AMAZED! The room was SO spacious! It had a Wilderness Lodge feel because of the way it was decorated. It’s a little bit like a cabin but it also had that hospitable southern feel. I loved it. The color scheme and the decorations were wonderful. 

Living room/Kitchen pictures:






The couch pulled out into a bed so that's where Preston got to sleep. He said it was a very comfortable pull out couch!





















Jonathan and my room:


























Our bathroom:











Walkway between our room and the living room:






MICKEY AND MINNIE CARVING! SO CUTE!











WD for Walt Disney! 






The floor tiles:






Continued in Next Post​


----------



## JessicaFaye508

*Update #3: More of the Room & The Kingfisher for Dinner!*
*August 17th, 2012*

My parents' room!











Their bathroom:











The balcony:






The view:






We were on the top floor of the building:






Still unpacking - Mom brought a fruit bowl!






Our building:






The view from the bottom of the stairs. If you walk that way, you can get to the pool!






As you can tell, the villa was GREAT! It has the exact same layout as the DVC units in Disney World. That's what really made me feel at home! We were so happy we decided to stay at a Disney resort because we knew we would be pleased with the accommodations. No one was disappointed!

This was actually Prestons first stay at a Disney Resort (besides one of the All Stars Resorts back in May 2011) so this was a pretty big deal for him! He was blown away! We all loved it so much!

We brought up all of our luggage and stuff from the cars. I unpacked everything into drawers, got ready, and then we went to dinner! I dont think we ate until about 8 or 8:30 pm. 

An interesting thing about Disney's Hilton Head Resort is that there are *NO TABLE SERVICE RESTAURANTS on property.* They have a quick service restaurant at the resort and another at the beach house, but both of them close at 5 o'clock.

The best option for dinners is going to one of the many restaurants around the resort! Many of them are actually within walking distance. Also, Disney gives you a list of recommended places and if you show the restaurant your room key, you can get a 10% discount! 

We went to a place called The Kingfisher for dinner! It was a really nice spot and we were all ready to eat! It was a seafood restaurant, which sounded perfect that night.











They gave us rolls to start off. They just came out of the oven - they were hot and tasted SO GOOD!






One of my parents got a Caesar Salad:






I got the endless pasta, which was fettuccine with grilled shrimp. That tasted REALLY good. At first my shrimp was cold, but they took it back and I got a fresh, warm batch within minutes. It tasted wonderful! I loved the sauce they used on the pasta. AHH yum.






Preston also got the endless pasta, but his was linguini and meatballs. He loved it, of course! Pasta tasted fantastic to both of us after that long drive.






Mom got the Mahi Mahi:






Dad got the grouper:






And Jonathan got the crab legs! 






Everything was wonderful and my whole family was happy with their dinners. We are big seafood fans and this really hit the spot!

For dessert, Mom and Dad split Key Lime Pie:






Preston and I split their specialty - Baileys Chocolate Chip Cheesecake. YUM YUM YUMMMM it was amazing. I didnt want that cheesecake to end! 






Jonathan completely resisted dessert I dont know how that kid does it. What a fart shoes. 

Our server was REALLY nice and we were well taken care of! We could already tell that the people from Hilton Head were really friendly! 

Once we left, we saw a little kitty that hangs out by the restaurant. She let Mom pet her! 






We walked back to the resort right after dinner.






Everyone was EXHAUSTED so they all went to bed. Preston and I stayed up a little later and watched some of my new Boy Meets World DVDs  Season 3. We started with the WDW Episode, of course!  Thats the best one! Preston is Cory Matthews' twin. I love it. 

Then I went to bed and couldnt wait for tomorrow because the adventure was just beginning!

Continued in Next Post​


----------



## Disneydude97

Disneyfreak508 said:


> For those of you who weren't aware, I was supposed to go to Disneyland at the end of this summer. We had to move the trip to December due to some money/attendance issues. My Dad still wanted to go on vacation in August, but he wanted something within driving distance. So that is how Hilton Head came to be! We are currently saving up for the big Disneyland trip later!
> 
> I mean, I wasn't mad we had to move the trip... but this Disneyland Outlet DEFINITELY made up for having to postpone it!!!
> 
> I basically bought out the whole store. BUT I MEAN, THE SWEATSHIRTS WERE ONLY 9.99!!!! HOW COULD I RESIST!?!?! Usually they're like $34.99 in the parks!!! Seriously, it was the best thing that ever happened to me. It was GREAT!
> 
> I'm guessing you all want to see what I got, right? Well, OBVIOUSLY! It's picture time!
> 
> Here are all of my Disneyland sweatshirts - like I said, each one was only $9.99!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Jess, you are totally making me miss Disneyland right now. I only went once in 2006, you know, when they were doing the 50th Anniversary thing. And now, thanks to the new DCA, I really wanna go back!  I totally wish I could come with you when you go to Disneyland.

Oh, well. Can't wait till the next update!


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

I am in absolute love with that Chip pin - very jealous! 

The rooms look absolutely gorgeous. Would you visit again (my family and I are planning a visit to either Disney World or Hilton Head and can't decide)?


----------



## elleinad16

You and the bf are adorable. 
Hooray for Disney Stores. <3
Love the new Tay Swift song!
Yayy, Disney's Hilton Head Resort looks amazing. I really wanna gooooo. 
The carvings on the bench are so cute. Love those details.
Aww, great pins so far. 
Mmm, seafood. 

I'm so excited for this report--You are so fun to follow. Can't wait for more!


----------



## LifeIsDis

I am drooling over your food pictures from Panera.

I love the Disney Artist collection! And the dresses you got are really cute.

I cant believe CMs just GAVE you pins. 

The rooms at HHI look so nice! I agree, very Wilderness Lodge.

I cannot believe that they dont have any table service restaurants there. And thats crazy the quick service places are only open till 5!


----------



## __disneygirl

Lmao I love how these updates begin with you being like "Look, I get if you don't care about what's going on with me, BUT THERE ARE DISNEY STORE PICTURES." How could anyone skip Disney Store pictures??? Seriously. 

Ahh I can't wait to see your videos from May. Frump videos <3

Wow, the area Preston lives in is just breathtaking! I love the moment in the car listening to the Taylor Swift song and finally feeling like summer... moments like that are what life is all about! I'm not really a fan of that song but now when I hear it I'll smile cause of that! I'm so happy for you that you found someone like him. Especially someone who loves Disney, has pins, appreciates Oswald, etc... I mean it's just TOO perfect. I mean, I'm sure he has other fantastic qualities, but you know... love of Disney is a biggie. 

I'm also so happy for you that you finally got to go to the Disney Store. You got SO much great stuff, omg. One of my greatest battles in life is NOT spending all my money at the Disney Store so I can save it to buy stuff actually AT Disney. Seriously, there are so many amazing ones in my area, I would spend hundreds of dollars there per week if I could! It's crazy!

YAY PINS. I just found one of my old lanyards (the one that was NOT stolen...) and I tried to decide which to keep and which to trade... a very hard decision!!! 

That Mickey + Minnie carving is so cute. I want to do that to a table in my house... though I don't think my mom would appreciate me cutting into the furniture. LOL.

Ahh the floor tiles! That reminds me of all the prints in the ground at Animal Kingdom. I love it so much.

LOL Your mom is so cute standing there posing with the fruit bowl. I love you guys.


----------



## JessicaFaye508

Disneydude97 said:


> Jess, you are totally making me miss Disneyland right now. I only went once in 2006, you know, when they were doing the 50th Anniversary thing. And now, thanks to the new DCA, I really wanna go back!  I totally wish I could come with you when you go to Disneyland.
> 
> Oh, well. Can't wait till the next update!



That was the last time I was there too! I can't wait to go back! Thanks!



disneyshakeygirl said:


> I am in absolute love with that Chip pin - very jealous!
> 
> The rooms look absolutely gorgeous. Would you visit again (my family and I are planning a visit to either Disney World or Hilton Head and can't decide)?



That was a good find on Preston's part!
I would absolutely visit again! 
And hmm if you guys are trying to decide between the two, I guess it depends on what you want and what type of people you are traveling with. If you have a group that wants a very relaxed vacation on a much smaller scale, I would go with Hilton Head. You have enough to do to keep you busy but you won't be running around constantly like you would in WDW. If you have people who want to go on rides, to the parks, etc. then WDW would be the choice! I, personally, like Disney World better, but that's just because it's the love of my life and no other place will ever take it's place.  But I LOVED Hilton Head and would go back in a heart beat! It all depends on what you want out of your vacation!



elleinad16 said:


> You and the bf are adorable.
> Hooray for Disney Stores. <3
> Love the new Tay Swift song!
> Yayy, Disney's Hilton Head Resort looks amazing. I really wanna gooooo.
> The carvings on the bench are so cute. Love those details.
> Aww, great pins so far.
> Mmm, seafood.
> 
> I'm so excited for this report--You are so fun to follow. Can't wait for more!



Aww thank you! 
HOORAY!
I love it too!
It was really incredible - I would highly reccomend it!
I loved that too! Preston actually noticed them before me! I was so proud.
Thanks!
Aww thank you so much! That means a lot to me!  Thanks for being here!



LifeIsDis said:


> I am drooling over your food pictures from Panera.
> 
> I love the Disney Artist collection! And the dresses you got are really cute.
> 
> I cant believe CMs just GAVE you pins.
> 
> The rooms at HHI look so nice! I agree, very Wilderness Lodge.
> 
> I cannot believe that they dont have any table service restaurants there. And thats crazy the quick service places are only open till 5!



I LOVE PANERA!
Me too! Thank you!
I know!! It was so awesome. I dominated all of the pin trading that was going on at that resort that week! 
Thank you!
Yeah, it's really weird when you first find that out! However, when you actually stay there it really doesn't seem that weird because there are a ton of restaurants SO close! You don't even realize that you actually left the grounds by the time you get there!



__disneygirl said:


> Lmao I love how these updates begin with you being like "Look, I get if you don't care about what's going on with me, BUT THERE ARE DISNEY STORE PICTURES." How could anyone skip Disney Store pictures??? Seriously.
> 
> Ahh I can't wait to see your videos from May. Frump videos <3
> 
> Wow, the area Preston lives in is just breathtaking! I love the moment in the car listening to the Taylor Swift song and finally feeling like summer... moments like that are what life is all about! I'm not really a fan of that song but now when I hear it I'll smile cause of that! I'm so happy for you that you found someone like him. Especially someone who loves Disney, has pins, appreciates Oswald, etc... I mean it's just TOO perfect. I mean, I'm sure he has other fantastic qualities, but you know... love of Disney is a biggie.
> 
> I'm also so happy for you that you finally got to go to the Disney Store. You got SO much great stuff, omg. One of my greatest battles in life is NOT spending all my money at the Disney Store so I can save it to buy stuff actually AT Disney. Seriously, there are so many amazing ones in my area, I would spend hundreds of dollars there per week if I could! It's crazy!
> 
> YAY PINS. I just found one of my old lanyards (the one that was NOT stolen...) and I tried to decide which to keep and which to trade... a very hard decision!!!
> 
> That Mickey + Minnie carving is so cute. I want to do that to a table in my house... though I don't think my mom would appreciate me cutting into the furniture. LOL.
> 
> Ahh the floor tiles! That reminds me of all the prints in the ground at Animal Kingdom. I love it so much.
> 
> LOL Your mom is so cute standing there posing with the fruit bowl. I love you guys.



Bahahaha I'm glad you appreciated that  I just had to warn people ahead of time and tempt them with Disney right from the get-go. 

I can't wait until their done! At the rate I'm going I have no idea when they're going to be finished. But SOMEDAY they will be! Someday. College. psh taking up all of my time. 

I know - I couldn't get over how beautiful it was there! And yes, you're completely right! I'm sorry you don't like the song, but I'm glad you now have a good connection to make to it because of me, your frumpy friend. 

Awww thanks Lia! I am happy too.  He is pretty perfect! I mean, we will see where life takes us, but right now I am very happy where we are! I mean, the other day when we were on the phone, we talked about Disney pins for 45 minutes straight. Like... hello! Thank you for being frumpy just like me.  Love of Disney is VERY important. And this trip to Hilton Head made him "get it" even more!

Hahaha it's probably good that I don't live near one! I would have no money. At all. However, someday I am going to come to NYC and we are going to go shopping in all of your Disney stores because they sound awesome!!

Aww did you!? That's awesome. I'm glad you had some pins left over! I know, it's way too hard to know which pins to keep and which to trade! That's why I just buy a new lot every time I go to Disney. 

Haha we love you too! Thanks for reading the updates! ​


----------



## flyergrad09

Oh wow, this resort is beautiful! I checked out the official pics from Disney a few weeks ago, but it's nice to see what it looks like from the eyes of someone who's staying there. I can't wait to read more! I'm not much of a laid-back person when it comes to vacations, so the idea of going to a place like Hilton Head freaks me out a little.

Oh, and the gray Disneyland shirt? My dad got the t-shirt version of that when we were there in 2010. Sadly, his did not hold up well, but he tends to ruin shirts in the laundry. Hopefully yours will last longer!


----------



## librarymouse

Yay, 3 new updates!! 

That was so nice of the CM to give you the pin you wanted! I love the ones you traded for too, especially the Monorail of course! The pin binder sounds awesome! 

The villa is so spacious and homey looking! I love the little carvings and the checkerboard built right into the table. The breakfast booth is really cute too.

Those desserts look so delicious- I don't know how your brother could resist them! I can never say no to cheesecake!


----------



## princess_momma

Disneyfreak508 said:


> Haha that will be me someday! Where are you working?​



I am just working at a local Disney Store! I love it!! (Lol I could tell which SPECIFIC one if you wanted, but I'd probably PM you that just to be safe.  )

YAY Hilton Head finally! It looks so amazing there. I really would love to go there. I love your family. I love how even when you don't vacation at Disney, you still go some place Disney! I want to do that. PERFECT. You should PM me a bit more detailed info on what your dad does! Not to be a creep or specifics, but I was so excited when I read he is in insurance. My boyfriend is starting to go down a career path to get into that and I'm just glad it's accommodating to Disney trips! I'm just wondering if it's similar things or if your dad did anything special to get into it. I think my DBF is taking specific classes or something.


----------



## princess_momma

In case you have time  today! I was so happy when I watched this! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcFpKKiDaXY

I wanna sleep on Splash!


----------



## ChelseyBun20

Okay, so I've just caught up!! I am in LOVE with the villa you stayed in, it looks soooo nice! And your meal at The Kingfisher looked amazing - all the food looks yummy, especially the Bailey's chocolate chip cheesecake! 
I adore all your pins, the Monorail License plate one is great. I've never been into pin trading, every time I go to WDW I really want to start but just don't seem to get round to it!
Can't wait to hear more


----------



## dreamerchic33

joining in! great TR! you and Preston make such an adorable couple!!!! xo


----------



## hollisterluva92

*-I'm in! (As usual) I could never miss any kind of a Jess TR!!!!!
-I seriously just wanna fly to where you are and have you do my nails!
-I cannot wait to fly solo!
-I love sweet potato fries!!!! And anything made from/with sweet potatoes in general!
-Preston is the sweetest guy! 
-Holy Moly! Beautiful views!!!! I'm so jealous!
-I love scrabble! No one really likes to play games here 
-That puppy is SO freakin adorable!
-I really wanna try chick-fil-a!
-I love those cookies and cream bars! They're my favorite candy!
-So jealous of all your purchases! We have an outlet about 45 min. from us, and I have never been! I've been wanting to go, but between work, school, and a social life, I just haven't had the time!
-I have the pink cinderella blanket, and as soon as I get to the Disney Store I am buying that Ariel one! I can't even tell you how many times I put it in my online cart, but I can never justify the shipping costs to buy it online!
-I have been dying to order some of the magical ribbons bows, but I never seem to catch her sales  Do you know when she's having another one?
-Sounds like you had an awesome time in Georgia 
-I have Such a random mix of songs on my ipod!
-I've been eyeing up that tinkerbell sweater too 
-LOVE that heart dress! Adorbs!
-I look at that heart sweater every time I go to target!
-I love those pins! I have a list going of the pins I want, and I just added the chip one and the hitch hiking ghost and the monorail license plate!
-I just love the details they put into the rooms!
-All of that food looks Delish!
*


----------



## JessicaFaye508

flyergrad09 said:


> Oh wow, this resort is beautiful! I checked out the official pics from Disney a few weeks ago, but it's nice to see what it looks like from the eyes of someone who's staying there. I can't wait to read more! I'm not much of a laid-back person when it comes to vacations, so the idea of going to a place like Hilton Head freaks me out a little.
> 
> Oh, and the gray Disneyland shirt? My dad got the t-shirt version of that when we were there in 2010. Sadly, his did not hold up well, but he tends to ruin shirts in the laundry. Hopefully yours will last longer!



It really is! Yeah, I really wanted to see some pictures actually taken by people before I went there, but sadly they were hard to come across! I completely understand that feeling because I get like that too. At some points I felt like I was relaxing *too* much... but that's what I get for being a WDW addict. 

Aww that's disappointing! I'll make sure to take good care of mine!



librarymouse said:


> Yay, 3 new updates!!
> 
> That was so nice of the CM to give you the pin you wanted! I love the ones you traded for too, especially the Monorail of course! The pin binder sounds awesome!
> 
> The villa is so spacious and homey looking! I love the little carvings and the checkerboard built right into the table. The breakfast booth is really cute too.
> 
> Those desserts look so delicious- I don't know how your brother could resist them! I can never say no to cheesecake!



It was! Thank you so much! The pin binder was GREAT! I loved looking at it.
It really was! The little touches made it very special!
I know... he has great will power that I lack. 



princess_momma said:


> I am just working at a local Disney Store! I love it!! (Lol I could tell which SPECIFIC one if you wanted, but I'd probably PM you that just to be safe.  )
> 
> YAY Hilton Head finally! It looks so amazing there. I really would love to go there. I love your family. I love how even when you don't vacation at Disney, you still go some place Disney! I want to do that. PERFECT. You should PM me a bit more detailed info on what your dad does! Not to be a creep or specifics, but I was so excited when I read he is in insurance. My boyfriend is starting to go down a career path to get into that and I'm just glad it's accommodating to Disney trips! I'm just wondering if it's similar things or if your dad did anything special to get into it. I think my DBF is taking specific classes or something.



That's AWESOME! If we had one, I definitely would work at it!
It is amazing! We had a wonderful time. Thank you so much! We are big fans of the Disney company because their customer service is top notch. We don't have to worry about being disappointed! We almost rented a condo, but then we decided that we would be guaranteed a wonderful vacation if we stuck with the Disney name! 
And I can just tell you right here - it's hard for me to explain because I don't completely understand it, but his title is a "surety bond manager." Basically his customers are people who are building large construction projects, and if he "bonds" them, they get insurance for their project. It's a good field, however he works REALLY hard and it can get stressful. Thankfully he is a very level headed person for the times he has to deal with the crazy businessmen! 



princess_momma said:


> In case you have time  today! I was so happy when I watched this!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcFpKKiDaXY
> 
> I wanna sleep on Splash!



My favorite episode! 



ChelseyBun20 said:


> Okay, so I've just caught up!! I am in LOVE with the villa you stayed in, it looks soooo nice! And your meal at The Kingfisher looked amazing - all the food looks yummy, especially the Bailey's chocolate chip cheesecake!
> I adore all your pins, the Monorail License plate one is great. I've never been into pin trading, every time I go to WDW I really want to start but just don't seem to get round to it!
> Can't wait to hear more



Awesome! Thank you - it was GORGEOUS!
Yeah we really enjoyed it! The cheesecake was my favorite part!
Thank you! I'm so so glad that I found that one. What I did was order a lot of 25 from ebay so I just had a few to trade. That way I don't have to my $8 pins and then trade them away. 
Thank you!



dreamerchic33 said:


> joining in! great TR! you and Preston make such an adorable couple!!!! xo



Woohoo! Welcome! Aww thank you so much! I'm glad you think so! 



hollisterluva92 said:


> *-I'm in! (As usual) I could never miss any kind of a Jess TR!!!!!
> -I seriously just wanna fly to where you are and have you do my nails!
> -I cannot wait to fly solo!
> -I love sweet potato fries!!!! And anything made from/with sweet potatoes in general!
> -Preston is the sweetest guy!
> -Holy Moly! Beautiful views!!!! I'm so jealous!
> -I love scrabble! No one really likes to play games here
> -That puppy is SO freakin adorable!
> -I really wanna try chick-fil-a!
> -I love those cookies and cream bars! They're my favorite candy!
> -So jealous of all your purchases! We have an outlet about 45 min. from us, and I have never been! I've been wanting to go, but between work, school, and a social life, I just haven't had the time!
> -I have the pink cinderella blanket, and as soon as I get to the Disney Store I am buying that Ariel one! I can't even tell you how many times I put it in my online cart, but I can never justify the shipping costs to buy it online!
> -I have been dying to order some of the magical ribbons bows, but I never seem to catch her sales  Do you know when she's having another one?
> -Sounds like you had an awesome time in Georgia
> -I have Such a random mix of songs on my ipod!
> -I've been eyeing up that tinkerbell sweater too
> -LOVE that heart dress! Adorbs!
> -I look at that heart sweater every time I go to target!
> -I love those pins! I have a list going of the pins I want, and I just added the chip one and the hitch hiking ghost and the monorail license plate!
> -I just love the details they put into the rooms!
> -All of that food looks Delish!
> *



Welcome!
Haha I wish I could paint them for you!
Sweet potato fries are my FAVORITE food.
He is SUCH a sweetheart. I get to see him tomorrow finally and I'm SO excited. 
Bahaha I'm sure Preston would love to play you in scrabble. He is obsessed with that game.
Girl, you need to make time to get to that outlet!
She like... doesn't have sales. That was the first one I ever saw her have and it really wasn't that much of a discount. I think because everything is handmade it wouldn't be fair for her to discount it often. However, she has been open a lot more recently (rather than closing down ordering for weeks at a time) so if you're ready to order, I'm sure you won't have a problem catching her now!
Thank you!​


----------



## Disneyfreak616

*Hiya princess! Just to let you know, I am all caught up on this and your Christmas TR. You are FLYIN' through these things. I really wish I had time...LOL. I'll try to do a May update and message it to ya in the next couple days! 

P.S. You're really skinny. I'm jealous of your ability to wear midriff shirts. Also, I MISS YOU. 

The end. *


----------



## JessicaFaye508

Disneyfreak616 said:


> *Hiya princess! Just to let you know, I am all caught up on this and your Christmas TR. You are FLYIN' through these things. I really wish I had time...LOL. I'll try to do a May update and message it to ya in the next couple days!
> 
> P.S. You're really skinny. I'm jealous of your ability to wear midriff shirts. Also, I MISS YOU.
> 
> The end. *



Oh boy! Hello! (said in a mickey voice. You know how it goes!)

Yay for being caught up! I know, I gotta speed things along because of the never ending trip reporting coming up in life... plus schoolwork.  At least I have this and the Christmas one completely written so I can just post them as I go! And yeah, message it to me whenever! I'll get it posted ASAP!

Hahaha ps you can wear them too  And I miss you too! I can't wait for the WEINER RUN and NEMO! ​


----------



## hollisterluva92

> Welcome!
> Haha I wish I could paint them for you!
> Sweet potato fries are my FAVORITE food.
> He is SUCH a sweetheart. I get to see him tomorrow finally and I'm SO excited.
> Bahaha I'm sure Preston would love to play you in scrabble. He is obsessed with that game.
> Girl, you need to make time to get to that outlet!
> She like... doesn't have sales. That was the first one I ever saw her have and it really wasn't that much of a discount. I think because everything is handmade it wouldn't be fair for her to discount it often. However, she has been open a lot more recently (rather than closing down ordering for weeks at a time) so if you're ready to order, I'm sure you won't have a problem catching her now!
> Thank you!


-Are you good at painting? I seriously want a pair of Disney painted TOM's!!!! 
-Sweet potato fries are divine 
-Yay! I'm glad you get to see him again!
-I bet he would! If you end up doing the DCP when I do, then we will be having a scrabble game night 
-I really do! I'm waiting till my next paycheck to go, but my Birthday is September 25th, and I told my fam. I just want money so I can go shopping, so I may just wait to go until then!
-Yea, I saw that her ordering is closed till the 5th, I think, so I'll probably order some when she opens back up! 

I just wanted to let you know that I started a new Pre-TR, and thought you might wanna check it out! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2985841


----------



## JessicaFaye508

hollisterluva92 said:


> -Are you good at painting? I seriously want a pair of Disney painted TOM's!!!!
> -Sweet potato fries are divine
> -Yay! I'm glad you get to see him again!
> -I bet he would! If you end up doing the DCP when I do, then we will be having a scrabble game night
> -I really do! I'm waiting till my next paycheck to go, but my Birthday is September 25th, and I told my fam. I just want money so I can go shopping, so I may just wait to go until then!
> -Yea, I saw that her ordering is closed till the 5th, I think, so I'll probably order some when she opens back up!
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that I started a new Pre-TR, and thought you might wanna check it out! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2985841



I am! But I have never painted TOM's before. If I ever decide to take up that hobby, I'll let ya know! But it doesn't look likely because school is about to take up my life. 
I hope you get some great stuff at the outlet!
Pick out some great bows!
Thanks!​


----------



## JessicaFaye508

*Update #4: It's a Mickey Waffle Morning!*
*August 18, 2012*

This morning we woke up around 9:30 am. I wanted to get up earlier, but I think we needed some sleep after all that driving. My parents said that they slept WONDERFULLY and I did too! The beds at that place were extremely comfortable!

I got up, woke Preston up, took a shower, and got ready. Then while Preston was taking a shower, my Dad and I went over to the Recreation area. He wanted to get some information on tours and stuff, while I wanted to get BREAKFAST! 

I could smell my food as I approached Tide Me Over. Obviously I was getting Mickey Waffles. NOM NOM NOM. I ordered three of them, one for me, one for Jon, and one for Preston. 






I had to wait about 6 minutes, and in the meantime I listened to the EPCOT SOUNDTRACK that they were playing. No big deal. They were playing Tomorrows Child, Energy, and the Test Track Medley. Yay. 

Then I was handed a magical bag full of the most perfect waffles in existence! I headed back to the room and we ate our waffles. IT WAS SO GOOD TO BE REUNITED! 






This was Prestons first Mickey waffle EVER! I was so proud. He absolutely LOVED it... just as I expected. 






My most liked photo EVER on instagram to date! (Follow me - *PrincessJess508*. Same for twitter!)






Dad came back saying that he booked a dolphin cruise for us on Monday. However, we decided that an earlier time would be better, so he went back to change it. 

While he was down there, he said that there was a big pin board! So I sprinted out of the room to check it out. There werent a lot of great ones, but I found a 50th anniversary Cinderella pin. Not to shabby. 

Then Preston and I wanted to check out the gift shop! It is called Broad Creek Mercantile. I really wanted to get a Hilton Head shirt and some of the pins later in the trip. *THEY HAVE MICKEY BARS AND MICKEY RICE KRISPIES IN THE GIFT SHOP.* Yes, this place is perfect. 











Here are some pictures of the gift shop. It's not huge, but I absolutely loved it! 
















I contemplated which pins I wanted to invest in and then I traded pins with the Cast Member. He had a World Showcase compass pin that I snatched right up! 

Then there was a trivia question and this kid came to answer it. The question was What were Mickeys first words? and the answers were Oh Boy! Thats Swell! Gee Whiz and Hot Dog! The kid guessed every single one, and the right answer (which was Hot Dog!) was the last one he guessed. However, the cast member still gave him a prize! 

If you go into the gift shop and answer the daily trivia question correctly, you get the prize of some candy and a trading pin! I went every day.

Then Preston and I asked if we could answer the question and the CM said sure. (even though we already knew the answer haha. He was a cool CM.) Then we got some pins! Since Preston forgot his pins at home, I gave him the one that I picked out so he would have a couple to trade. 

Tide Me over and the gift shop are located on the second level of the recreation building and they're right next to each other. Looking out from this level, you could see THE CUTEST SIGN IN THE ENTIRE WORLD.






This sign tells you how many miles away each of the DVC resorts are from that point. Like... how much more adorable could this place be!? I loved it. That has to be one of my favorite parts of the entire resort.






Then we went back to the room and had a little family meeting. Dad mapped out what we were going to do for the rest of the week and he said that WE WERE GOING TO STAY AN ADDITIONAL DAY!! Hooray!!! I was so excited.Thats the beautiful thing about road trips. 

Then we all made the decision that we wanted to go to the beach! The weather was AWESOME that day!

Unfortunately, the soccer game on TV distracted Preston and Jonathan so I had to wait another 15 minutes. COME ON. It was already almost 12 and I wanted to get to the beach! Finally I just walked out of the room and they followed me. (yes, I am a princess.) 

Time to go!






We went down to catch the shuttle! It was a green shuttle and it came in about 3 minutes. It either comes every half an hour or you can use the phone at the bus stop to call the driver! How convenient. 






We hopped on the shuttle and the driver was AWESOME! He was so cheery and talkative. He asked us where we were from, and he actually knew exactly the area where Preston lives! Its weird because its such an obscure little place in Georgia. 

Everyone on the bus was a first timer to HHI so that was really exciting!

Welcome to Disney's Beach House - exclusive to guests and DVC members staying at Disney's Hilton Head Resort!











Let's take a look inside. The kids splash zone:






The H-Shaped pool!











All day, every day, my friends. 






Obligatory Disney resort rug photo!






We went in and got some smoothies from the bar because we could.






I got a Strawberry:






Preston got Strawberry Banana:






Continued in Next Post​


----------



## SummerInDisney

I'm here! Hilton Head sounds amazing! Can't wait to read more


----------



## Disneydude97

Disneyfreak508 said:


> I could smell my food as I approached Tide Me Over. Obviously I was getting Mickey Waffles. NOM NOM NOM. I ordered three of them, one for me, one for Jon, and one for Preston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to wait about 6 minutes, and in the meantime I listened to the EPCOT SOUNDTRACK that they were playing. No big deal. They were playing Tomorrows Child, Energy, and the Test Track Medley. Yay.
> 
> Then I was handed a magical bag full of the most perfect waffles in existence! I headed back to the room and we ate our waffles. IT WAS SO GOOD TO BE REUNITED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I confess--I've never had a Mickey waffle. But, I'm goin' home this November, so I'll definitely try one!

Oh, and Jess, have you ever wondered what the music was like back in EPCOT Center's early days? Then go to this site: http://www.mousevinyl.com/content/official-album-walt-disney-world-epcot-center-disneyland-records

There, you can virtually listen to a record known as "The Official Album of EPCOT Center", featuring a bunch of old EPCOT songs, like:

The theme to the old 3D show *"Magic Journeys"*
*"Energy (You Make the World Go Round)"* from the original Universe of Energy
*"One Little Spark"* from the original Journey Into Imagination (which I really want to come back and get rid of dumb ol Dr. Channing)
*"It's Fun to Be Free"* from World of Motion, which got replaced by Test Track
and a medley of songs from *"Kitchen Kabaret"*, including that classic "Veggie Veggie Fruit Fruit".


----------



## LifeIsDis

I love that they have Mickey waffles, Mickey bars, AND Mickey rice krispies at HHI! 

The sign that tells you how far the DVC resorts are from HHI is awesome! I love it.

All of the smoothies sound delicious! NOMS.


----------



## petals

I need a cookie Monster smoothie. I've no idea what it is but I need it


----------



## hollisterluva92

*



			I am! But I have never painted TOM's before. If I ever decide to take up that hobby, I'll let ya know! But it doesn't look likely because school is about to take up my life.
		
Click to expand...

-Well if you ever wanna make some extra money let me know! I would love for you to paint a pair for me 
-I know what you mean! Between working two jobs, going to school, and rushing for a sorority next week, I'm not going to have a life!



			I hope you get some great stuff at the outlet!
		
Click to expand...

-You know I will!!!!!!



			Pick out some great bows!
		
Click to expand...

-Absolutely  Right now my list consists of a magic kingdom park map bow, Wendy Darling's park bow or storytime Wendy, the splash member cm bows, the living seas cm bow, Buzz mini, the Fairy Godmother bow, the Daisy mini, Cinderella's Pink Dress, That's how you know Giselle, and the Sully and Mike mini's! I'm probably going to have to split up my order's, but I am really excited to get my first order!



			Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

No prob!!!!!*


----------



## Tinks "SS"

aw man, Your TR has me so homesick. I love HHI. my son's ask all the time when are we going back. Unfortunately, I don't know when that will be yet. But it will be as soon as possible so keep the TR coming. Thanks!


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

So glad to find this report!  We are going (my DH, DS (age 4) and me) Octoberr 5-12, and like you, I've had a hard time finding reports/pictures.  I was very excited to see all of your pictures!  Do they sell Disney toys (like the little matchbox-type cars, etc) there?  I know DS will want to go look!


----------



## Aussiesalad

Ahhhhh Mickey waffles! The BEST way to start the day 
So glad Preston got to experience his first! He has been missing out!
Have you talked him into any trips yet?



> THEY HAVE MICKEY BARS AND MICKEY RICE KRISPIES IN THE GIFT SHOP



Which is all a girl truly needs to be happy!

Those smoothies look sooooo good!! I am curious about the Cookie Monster one too!?

By the way, where did you get the shirt in your first pic?
It super cute!!


----------



## havingadisneyday

Disneyfreak508 said:


> *
> All day, every day, my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


*

ahhhhh!!!  Thanks for the shout-out!  *


----------



## __disneygirl

Preston sure has a great girlfriend. Umm if I can find someone to bring me Mickey Waffles in the morning I am not letting go of that person, just sayin'. 

Ahhhsdlkjfhksd I just love how they play parks music and have the Mickey waffles and bars and rice krispies and that awesome sign with all the mileage... Like I knew that obviously being a Disney Resort it would be Disneyfied but that is just TOO PERFECT.

HAHA I love your Princess move. Off the couch boys, let's go.


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

Those Mickey Waffles look amazing! Good luck with school - I have to admit, I don't miss being in university/college, but every now and then, I have a twinge of wanting to go back.


----------



## Mom2m&k

So excited to see a HH trip report! I always enjoy your trip reports! You are adorable!


----------



## cindianne320

Just joining in! It sounds like a WONDERFUL trip so far! And random, but I just gave birth to my daughter last week, and have been watching a lot of Boy Meets World reruns while I feed her!


----------



## Simba's Mom

I'm loving your TR and all the pictures.  BTW, the best sweet potato fries I've ever had were on HHI at a resturaunt called Roastfish and Cornbread.  So you just have to go back to try them.


----------



## BigEeyore

Oh HHI, how I adore thee. I love to read HHI trip reports because that place just makes me feel so relaxed and happy.  Isn't that little gift shop great? We went in every day to answer the trivia question. I hope you got to do Goofy Bingo while you were there - they give you candy for answering trivia questions. I cleaned up


----------



## princess_momma

Oh my gosh...I need to stay at Hilton Head one day! It is just too perfect! I love all the touches. I mean, they are expected because it's Disney, but still! That DVC sign is my fav! I absolutely love it. 

That gift shop looks adorable too. I would be so excited to not technically be in WDW, but still be able to get so much cute Disney stuff. Oh man, I am loving HH more and more!! 

Yay for the beach too!! My boyfriend is always talking about how we'll have to do some beach trips in between WDW trips and now I know what places I'll be pushing for!! WOOOO Hilton Head!


----------



## beachphotog

Mmmmmm. I wanna Mickey waffle right now. Just sayin.


----------



## aras4007

Finally all caught up...I was away for a few days!
Love that Preston was looking for a reason to stop at Target...Bless that boy!
Oh and if you guys had that much fun in a 6 hour car ride...HOLD ON TO HIM!!! haha Seriously though...you guys seem very happy..enjoy it!

HHI looks so cute.  I love all the Disney touches!


----------



## Reberella

HAHA this picture is hilarious... you and Preston look so excited abut your mickey waffle and Jonathon doesn't look too happy  








Awww you two are so cute together!


----------



## JessicaFaye508

SummerInDisney said:


> I'm here! Hilton Head sounds amazing! Can't wait to read more



Welcome! It was wonderful! Thank you!



Disneydude97 said:


> I confess--I've never had a Mickey waffle. But, I'm goin' home this November, so I'll definitely try one!
> 
> Oh, and Jess, have you ever wondered what the music was like back in EPCOT Center's early days? Then go to this site: http://www.mousevinyl.com/content/official-album-walt-disney-world-epcot-center-disneyland-records
> 
> There, you can virtually listen to a record known as "The Official Album of EPCOT Center", featuring a bunch of old EPCOT songs, like:
> 
> The theme to the old 3D show *"Magic Journeys"*
> *"Energy (You Make the World Go Round)"* from the original Universe of Energy
> *"One Little Spark"* from the original Journey Into Imagination (which I really want to come back and get rid of dumb ol Dr. Channing)
> *"It's Fun to Be Free"* from World of Motion, which got replaced by Test Track
> and a medley of songs from *"Kitchen Kabaret"*, including that classic "Veggie Veggie Fruit Fruit".



You definitely have to!

I have all of those songs on my iPod!



LifeIsDis said:


> I love that they have Mickey waffles, Mickey bars, AND Mickey rice krispies at HHI!
> 
> The sign that tells you how far the DVC resorts are from HHI is awesome! I love it.
> 
> All of the smoothies sound delicious! NOMS.



Me too. That seriously made me SO happy. It made me a million more times excited for the trip when I found out they had those there!

Isn't it perfect!? I love that thing.

They were REALLY yummy!



petals said:


> I need a cookie Monster smoothie. I've no idea what it is but I need it



Bahaha WHY didn't I get one of those!?



hollisterluva92 said:


> *
> -Well if you ever wanna make some extra money let me know! I would love for you to paint a pair for me
> -I know what you mean! Between working two jobs, going to school, and rushing for a sorority next week, I'm not going to have a life!
> 
> -You know I will!!!!!!
> 
> -Absolutely  Right now my list consists of a magic kingdom park map bow, Wendy Darling's park bow or storytime Wendy, the splash member cm bows, the living seas cm bow, Buzz mini, the Fairy Godmother bow, the Daisy mini, Cinderella's Pink Dress, That's how you know Giselle, and the Sully and Mike mini's! I'm probably going to have to split up my order's, but I am really excited to get my first order!
> 
> No prob!!!!!*



Aww thanks girl!
Oh trust me, I know. Double majoring could potentially kill me. 
Haha I know, I have a HUGE list but I split it up so I could eventually get them all. I hope my next order comes relatively soon!



			
				Tinks "SS";46028617 said:
			
		

> aw man, Your TR has me so homesick. I love HHI. my son's ask all the time when are we going back. Unfortunately, I don't know when that will be yet. But it will be as soon as possible so keep the TR coming. Thanks!



Aww that's great that you have been there before! I hope you get to go back soon! And I will! Thank YOU for reading! 



StitchIsOurHero said:


> So glad to find this report!  We are going (my DH, DS (age 4) and me) Octoberr 5-12, and like you, I've had a hard time finding reports/pictures.  I was very excited to see all of your pictures!  Do they sell Disney toys (like the little matchbox-type cars, etc) there?  I know DS will want to go look!



Aww awesome! I will try and get as much posted as possible before that time. I have lots of pictures coming your way! And hmm... I honestly can't remember. I feel like there could have been, but it was a limited selection. I did love that gift shop though!



Aussiesalad said:


> Ahhhhh Mickey waffles! The BEST way to start the day
> So glad Preston got to experience his first! He has been missing out!
> Have you talked him into any trips yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Which is all a girl truly needs to be happy!
> 
> Those smoothies look sooooo good!! I am curious about the Cookie Monster one too!?
> 
> By the way, where did you get the shirt in your first pic?
> It super cute!!



I agree! They really made my day perfect!

I know! And yeah, I've talked him into them... it's the issue of money.  So it'll probably be a while until we go on one.

Yeah I really should have gotten that flavor!

Which shirt? The Minnie Mouse shirt? It's from the Disney Store 



havingadisneyday said:


> ahhhhh!!!  Thanks for the shout-out!



Hahaha oh my goodness! That's your name! You're welcome! 



__disneygirl said:


> Preston sure has a great girlfriend. Umm if I can find someone to bring me Mickey Waffles in the morning I am not letting go of that person, just sayin'.
> 
> Ahhhsdlkjfhksd I just love how they play parks music and have the Mickey waffles and bars and rice krispies and that awesome sign with all the mileage... Like I knew that obviously being a Disney Resort it would be Disneyfied but that is just TOO PERFECT.
> 
> HAHA I love your Princess move. Off the couch boys, let's go.



Hahaha aww that's precious  I mean, it's a good quality to have in a person, right?

I know! I didn't realize how disneyfied it was going to be and it was just AMAZING!

LOL why thanks. I am the princess, they know it. 



disneyshakeygirl said:


> Those Mickey Waffles look amazing! Good luck with school - I have to admit, I don't miss being in university/college, but every now and then, I have a twinge of wanting to go back.



They were!
Thank you! It's going to be a busy semester but I think it'll be fun!



Mom2m&k said:


> So excited to see a HH trip report! I always enjoy your trip reports! You are adorable!



Thank you so much! You're so sweet  I'm glad you're here!



cindianne320 said:


> Just joining in! It sounds like a WONDERFUL trip so far! And random, but I just gave birth to my daughter last week, and have been watching a lot of Boy Meets World reruns while I feed her!



It was! I had a great time. Aww congratulations! Boy Meets World is the perfect thing to watch! 



Simba's Mom said:


> I'm loving your TR and all the pictures.  BTW, the best sweet potato fries I've ever had were on HHI at a resturaunt called Roastfish and Cornbread.  So you just have to go back to try them.



Thank you so much! DANG IT we were going to go there and we didn't have time. I guess we will just have to go back!!



BigEeyore said:


> Oh HHI, how I adore thee. I love to read HHI trip reports because that place just makes me feel so relaxed and happy.  Isn't that little gift shop great? We went in every day to answer the trivia question. I hope you got to do Goofy Bingo while you were there - they give you candy for answering trivia questions. I cleaned up



Relaxing is the perfect word to describe that place. I love it. I could not stay away from that gift shop, I just loved it so much! We didn't get to do the bingo, sadly! That's so fun!



princess_momma said:


> Oh my gosh...I need to stay at Hilton Head one day! It is just too perfect! I love all the touches. I mean, they are expected because it's Disney, but still! That DVC sign is my fav! I absolutely love it.
> 
> That gift shop looks adorable too. I would be so excited to not technically be in WDW, but still be able to get so much cute Disney stuff. Oh man, I am loving HH more and more!!
> 
> Yay for the beach too!! My boyfriend is always talking about how we'll have to do some beach trips in between WDW trips and now I know what places I'll be pushing for!! WOOOO Hilton Head!



I hope you get to! I didn't expect it to be so Disney-ish! I was so happy that it was!

Just being close to a Disney gift shop makes me happy. It really felt like we were in WDW when I was in there!

You should definitely think of looking here! It was a great place to go if I couldn't go to WDW!



beachphotog said:


> Mmmmmm. I wanna Mickey waffle right now. Just sayin.



Me too!!



aras4007 said:


> Finally all caught up...I was away for a few days!
> Love that Preston was looking for a reason to stop at Target...Bless that boy!
> Oh and if you guys had that much fun in a 6 hour car ride...HOLD ON TO HIM!!! haha Seriously though...you guys seem very happy..enjoy it!
> 
> HHI looks so cute.  I love all the Disney touches!



Welcome back!
Hahaha I know! He just likes to look at the video game section and I like to look at the clothes. 
Hahaha aww that's cute. Don't worry, I definitely am going to hold onto him for a long time. He's a good boy. 



Reberella said:


> HAHA this picture is hilarious... you and Preston look so excited abut your mickey waffle and Jonathon doesn't look too happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww you two are so cute together!



Bahaha Jonathan doesn't express very many emotions. 

Aww thank you so much!​


----------



## JessicaFaye508

*Update #5: Beach Day!*
*August 18th, 2012*

With smoothies in hand we went right down to the beach. Yay! We went in a little to the right and put down our towels. We laid in the sun until Mom and Dad arrived to meet us! They decided to rent some beach chairs. 

One thing you will learn about Hilton Head is that the tides are ALWAYS different. Today they were exceptionally low.






Preston and I went swimming and the water was really warm. I was so surprised because I'm used to our cold lake at home!

However, we were swimming for a little bit and then I got this SUPER sharp pain in my leg! I didnt even see it, but I ended up getting stung by a jelly fish. The sting was on my left leg, under my knee, and to the right. It hurt really bad, so we got out of the water a little after that. It stung for a while but thankfully the pain subsided not too long after. 

Then Preston and I decided to take a walk. We just kept walking and walking and walking really far down. Then we decided to turn around and swim our way back. However, while we were swimming I stepped on something! In my mind it felt like the flap of a sting ray, but I have no idea what I stepped on. I just jumped on Preston, freaked out a little bit, and we decided to walk in more shallow water. It was scary because the water wasnt clear enough to see down to the bottom, so who knows what the heck was down there! 

We then were walking and we saw these little kids with sand dollars. We decided to find some, too! They were everywhere! I picked up about 8 of them. They were buried in the sand when you are in the ocean. Anytime you think you're stepping on a rock, it's really a sand dollar!

Then we found this really cool looking tide pool and we pretty much just played in the sand. I made this little mickey head sand sculpture. Sadly my phone and camera were so far away so I couldn't take a picture. ): Then we got up and walked back to where my parents were. 

We were getting hungry at this point. Since everyone already ate, Preston and I went up to get some food! 






We ordered and waited for our meals. The CM cooking our burgers was like you might want to go outside! The burgers arent going to be done yet. I didnt understand why because we were perfectly content with standing in there, but whatever. So I asked him how long it would be and he said well, unless you want burgers with pink in the middle I would suggest going out there to wait!! Okay, sassy. 

I dont know what his problem was, so we went outside and waited. Thankfully they were playing the Beach Boys, the Sounds of Summer album that I absolutely love, so I was happy. Winning soundtracks today, Hilton Head. You rock!

Preston went to go get our food. We both got cheeseburgers, he got onion rings, and I got French fries. Everything was REALLY good. My only thing was that they used HUGE rolls, so I ended up eating only half of the sandwich with the roll and then just cutting up the meat of the second half of the burger. Also, the fries at the HHI quick services are INCREDIBLE!











These photos are not their best because I forgot to take food pictures until we started eating our food! I'm so ashamed. We tried to make them look semi decent1 They're just missing a few bites.

I LOVE THESE CUPS! They make me feel right at home.






Once we finished, we decided to go back down to the beach. Mom, Jon, Preston and I decided to take another walk on the beach. On our walk, we saw this guy who was fishing and he had something BIG on his line! So we decided to stop and watch. 

He was putting up a fight for about 20 minutes! We really wanted to see what the heck he caught! 

It ended up being a HUGE stingray! 
















There was literally a crowd of people who were watching the whole thing! It was crazy! The sting ray swallowed the hook, so I would imagine that hurt pretty bad.

Once the sting ray was set free back into the ocean, Jon, Preston, and I walked back to our spot. Mom chatted with the fishermans wife for a little while. Once she got back, we decided to go back to the room. But not without taking a few pictures!

Me and Preston!






Family 






Scenery:
















We drove back and took showers. I got some shampoo in my eye because Im five years old. But it was SO PAINFUL. It was worse than the jellyfish sting! I was having quite a day.

Everyone else finished taking showers and getting ready, I typed up some TR notes, and then we decided where to go to dinner! 

We picked San Miguels which was a Mexican restaurant. We walked there and I was in PICTURE TAKING MODE!

Mother and me!






FART SHOES! Thanks Preston. Capturing us at our finest.






Family picture!






There we are!






OH BOY first frumpy deer face picture of the trip! If you are new to my trip reports, I better give a little explanation of what the deer face is. And what a "frump" is for that matter!






The easiest way for me to explain it is by posting Kristen and my definition:



			
				Disneyfreak508 said:
			
		

> A frump is someone who is lazy, crazy, loves food, and/or is Disney obsessed. For instance, on a day when you wear baggy sweatpants and a big Disney T-Shirt, you may say "I look like a frump today!" Or it can refer to someone who gets a little too excited over certain Disney foods or attractions. Essentially, a frump is someone who fully embraces their quirkiness, always finds something to laugh about, and enjoys life in a way that's infectious.
> 
> The deer face is an essential part of the frump lifestyle. It is a face that one makes when confronted with really delicious food, the prospect of a future Disney trip, or really any frumpy circumstance. It reminds us of a deer in headlights, and that's how it got its name. You more than likely make this face all of the time and you don't even know it! It's a beautiful thing, really.



Frumps, Deer Faces, and Fart Shoes are recurring jokes in my trip report. So if you're new and you have any comments, concerns, or questions, just let me know! We're just a big bunch of crazy people over here!

Anyways.... back to the photo shoot.











VERY attractive deer.






A picture of the tree!






They have hammocks here!






Being cute and stuff. 











Continued in Next Post​


----------



## Aussiesalad

> Which shirt? The Minnie Mouse shirt? It's from the Disney Store


I mean the Mickey Mouse white semi cropped tshirt one?
Wait or is it Minnie? I can't tell because of your hair 
This one!







> I know! And yeah, I've talked him into them... it's the issue of money.  So it'll probably be a while until we go on one



Ugghhh stupid money...or lack of. Always trying to ruin potential Disney trips. Boo Hiss!

Ahhhh it looks so pretty at the beach there!
A little creepy with all the stingrays and jellyfish but still sooo pretty!!!



> Mom chatted with the fishermans wife for a little while.



It's so cute how your mum is always making friends with everyone!

Gahhh I ALWAYS get shampoo in my eyes. It's ridiculous! They need to make 'no more tears' shampoo for adults because for some reason keeping that stuff out of my eyes is a challenge at the best of times. And it BURNS!!!

You and Preston are so cute! You got some great photos!
I love the hand holding walking away one- dorm room wall collage worthy I would even say...


----------



## beachphotog

Aw, you and Preston are adorable, just sayin.


----------



## flyergrad09

So when you said that you had been stung by a jellyfish, the first thing I thought of was that Friends episode where they're in Montauk and Monica get stung. But I'm glad that your sting wasn't THAT bad!

At least for me, once I have one clumsy thing happen, that's just how the rest of my day is going to go.

Booooooo for sassy CMs! But at least the food was yummy!

I'm sure they hear this a lot, but your dad and brother look so much alike! They're even making the same face in both of the family pictures!


----------



## RyansMommy1

I have been so horrible commenting on any trip reports, I'm not sure I have commented on any of your recent ones!! I am reading them all though and I do follow you on Instagram!! Lol..I feel like its a TR sneak peek. 

Anyway I read on your Christmas TR you are going to Disney in October, I'll be there the 1-5..what day are you arriving?? I think I am just going to miss you!!! 

Looks like college is going welL!!! and you and Preston are tooooo cute!! So is the fam! 

Don't know why I picked this report to comment on! But I'll be sure to comment more frequently on all of them!


----------



## Reddog1134

flyergrad09 said:


> So when you said that you had been stung by a jellyfish, the first thing I thought of was that Friends episode where they're in Montauk and Monica get stung. But I'm glad that your sting wasn't THAT bad!



I was thinking the same thing.

The details may not be "DIS appropriate" but the scene where they reveal the story is one of the most hilarious things I've ever seen.


----------



## elleinad16

That beach looks fantastic.
Wow, jellyfish and stingrays! Crazy! I'm glad you are alright, though. 
Yay, I have that Minnie tank. Love it.
The resort looks so pretty. 
The trees are gorgeous!
Cute family pics.
Can't wait for more!!!!


----------



## JessicaFaye508

Aussiesalad said:


> I mean the Mickey Mouse white semi cropped tshirt one?
> Wait or is it Minnie? I can't tell because of your hair
> This one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugghhh stupid money...or lack of. Always trying to ruin potential Disney trips. Boo Hiss!
> 
> Ahhhh it looks so pretty at the beach there!
> A little creepy with all the stingrays and jellyfish but still sooo pretty!!!
> 
> It's so cute how your mum is always making friends with everyone!
> 
> Gahhh I ALWAYS get shampoo in my eyes. It's ridiculous! They need to make 'no more tears' shampoo for adults because for some reason keeping that stuff out of my eyes is a challenge at the best of times. And it BURNS!!!
> 
> You and Preston are so cute! You got some great photos!
> I love the hand holding walking away one- dorm room wall collage worthy I would even say...



Oh yeah, it's Mickey! That one is from Target 
Ha yeah, money sucks.  We want to go to Disney SO bad together... but I guess we will just have to wait it out. We wanted to go over Spring break, but Preston's jobs this summer were kind of a mess so he didn't make as much money as he was hoping to. And on top of college eating away our life savings... it just hinders the fun. 
It was beautiful! Yeah, I couldn't believe I was swimming and those things were in the water!
Bahaha she always does!
I know! I should seriously just go back to the Loreal Kids! That stuff was awesome. 
Aww thank you! Haha I'm pretty sure I have it hanging in here somewhere!



beachphotog said:


> Aw, you and Preston are adorable, just sayin.



Aww thank you so much! 



flyergrad09 said:


> So when you said that you had been stung by a jellyfish, the first thing I thought of was that Friends episode where they're in Montauk and Monica get stung. But I'm glad that your sting wasn't THAT bad!
> 
> At least for me, once I have one clumsy thing happen, that's just how the rest of my day is going to go.
> 
> Booooooo for sassy CMs! But at least the food was yummy!
> 
> I'm sure they hear this a lot, but your dad and brother look so much alike! They're even making the same face in both of the family pictures!



Can you believe I have never seen that one!? It sounds funny though. 
Haha it's all part of the frump life. 
Yeah it was good!
Haha they do look a lot alike! I can totally see that. People tell me I look like my Dad all the time, too. They tell me I look like my Mom too, though. 



RyansMommy1 said:


> I have been so horrible commenting on any trip reports, I'm not sure I have commented on any of your recent ones!! I am reading them all though and I do follow you on Instagram!! Lol..I feel like its a TR sneak peek.
> 
> Anyway I read on your Christmas TR you are going to Disney in October, I'll be there the 1-5..what day are you arriving?? I think I am just going to miss you!!!
> 
> Looks like college is going welL!!! and you and Preston are tooooo cute!! So is the fam!
> 
> Don't know why I picked this report to comment on! But I'll be sure to comment more frequently on all of them!



That's okay! Don't even worry!  And oh good, I'm glad you're following me! I hope I'm following you back! If not, just comment on one of my pictures and let me know who you are!

Yes I am! I am arriving on the night of the 4th and staying until the 8th. So I won't be out and about until the day you're leaving. Booo  

It is! Aww thank you so much!

Haha you can comment anywhere you like - I always read them! Thank you!



Reddog1134 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> The details may not be "DIS appropriate" but the scene where they reveal the story is one of the most hilarious things I've ever seen.



Haha I need to watch this episode!



elleinad16 said:


> That beach looks fantastic.
> Wow, jellyfish and stingrays! Crazy! I'm glad you are alright, though.
> Yay, I have that Minnie tank. Love it.
> The resort looks so pretty.
> The trees are gorgeous!
> Cute family pics.
> Can't wait for more!!!!



It was lovely! 
I know, crazy stuff, right!?
Don't you love it so much!? It's like the cutest shirt ever.
It was beautiful there!
Thank you!​


----------



## Reddog1134

Disneyfreak508 said:


> Haha I need to watch this episode!
> ​



Season 4, Episode 1: "The One with the Jellyfish".

But it's a continuation from the Season 3 finale episode.


----------



## princess_momma

The beach!! Oh man, I love the beach. It is slightly terrifying when you can't even know what the heck is in the water with you. I still love it though. I can't believe you got stung by a jelly! That thought terrifies me! Did the pain subside quickly even without putting anything on it? I have heard that...vinegar? Or something like that helps. IDK though. (Definitely heard what they did on Friends was a myth!  Monica's jelly sting was so painful she couldn't even walk back...was it that bad?) 

What a pleasant day with Preston and your family! It sounds so dreamy! I love it. Can't wait for more!


----------



## JessicaFaye508

Reddog1134 said:


> Season 4, Episode 1: "The One with the Jellyfish".
> 
> But it's a continuation from the Season 3 finale episode.



Ahh thank you! Next time I'm watching my Friends DVD's I'll watch that one!



princess_momma said:


> The beach!! Oh man, I love the beach. It is slightly terrifying when you can't even know what the heck is in the water with you. I still love it though. I can't believe you got stung by a jelly! That thought terrifies me! Did the pain subside quickly even without putting anything on it? I have heard that...vinegar? Or something like that helps. IDK though. (Definitely heard what they did on Friends was a myth!  Monica's jelly sting was so painful she couldn't even walk back...was it that bad?)
> 
> What a pleasant day with Preston and your family! It sounds so dreamy! I love it. Can't wait for more!



I love it too... but I agree! It's really scary!
I know, I couldn't believe it either! Yeah the pain actually went away really fast. It wasn't a bad sting at all. My leg had some bumps on it and you could see where I got stung... but it faded away by itself. It was not as bad as Monica's! 

It was really wonderful! Thank you!

​


----------



## RyansMommy1

We are leaving late night on the 5th so if you stop into MK on the 5th maybe we will run into eachother!! Where are you guys staying??


----------



## JessicaFaye508

RyansMommy1 said:


> We are leaving late night on the 5th so if you stop into MK on the 5th maybe we will run into eachother!! Where are you guys staying??



I know I'm going to the Halloween Party on the 5th but I don't know what I'm doing during the day yet. And Caribbean Beach! ​


----------



## DianeW

Well, what a super stinking cute trip report this is!!!! 

I'm very excited to read it, since we are seriously considering DVC and I was anxious to read about some of the "other" Disney resorts.  HHI looks like SO MUCH FUN!!

And the rooms are beautiful!

Very fun reviews of the resort, the pin trading (yay!), the food (yum!) and the beach.  Well, except for the jelly fish.  I've been stung before too, and it's no fun. 

I'm excited to read about the rest of your vacation and I see you're headed to Disneyland soon, too!!  I grew up on the east coast, so WDW was "my" Disney park.  Then I got married and moved west.  The first Disney park my kids went to was Disneyland (a 9 hour drive from my house).  When I went through the arches there, and was on Main Street and saw the castle for the first time, I thought, "Are they kidding?  This is NOT a castle."   Then the park grew on me and now I much prefer the MK in Disneyland over Disney World.  It's so weird, I don't know what it is....maybe it's because Walt's fingerprints are all over it, but it is such a sweet place to be.  So charming, so lovely, just so darn much fun.  And I get a little misty everytime I'm on Main St. in Disneyland and see the light shining brightly in Walt's firehouse apartment window. *sniff*  

You will LOVE the Magic Kingdom there...absolutely love it, and I can't wait to see what you and your family think about it. 

Diane


----------



## LifeIsDis

I cant believe you got stung by a jelly fish  That must have really hurt. 

The food looks really good! And I love how its in the Disney parks containers! 

Wow, the beach is beautiful!


----------



## Disneydude97

Disneyfreak508 said:


> VERY attractive deer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



The thing I love about this picture is Preston in the back with a face that says "What the heck is goin' on here?"


----------



## Disneydude97

Disneyfreak508 said:


> I have all of those songs on my iPod!​



Do they have the Disney Parks music on the iTunes store or did you get them somewhere else? If you did, where?


----------



## JessicaFaye508

DianeW said:


> Well, what a super stinking cute trip report this is!!!!
> 
> I'm very excited to read it, since we are seriously considering DVC and I was anxious to read about some of the "other" Disney resorts.  HHI looks like SO MUCH FUN!!
> 
> And the rooms are beautiful!
> 
> Very fun reviews of the resort, the pin trading (yay!), the food (yum!) and the beach.  Well, except for the jelly fish.  I've been stung before too, and it's no fun.
> 
> I'm excited to read about the rest of your vacation and I see you're headed to Disneyland soon, too!!  I grew up on the east coast, so WDW was "my" Disney park.  Then I got married and moved west.  The first Disney park my kids went to was Disneyland (a 9 hour drive from my house).  When I went through the arches there, and was on Main Street and saw the castle for the first time, I thought, "Are they kidding?  This is NOT a castle."   Then the park grew on me and now I much prefer the MK in Disneyland over Disney World.  It's so weird, I don't know what it is....maybe it's because Walt's fingerprints are all over it, but it is such a sweet place to be.  So charming, so lovely, just so darn much fun.  And I get a little misty everytime I'm on Main St. in Disneyland and see the light shining brightly in Walt's firehouse apartment window. *sniff*
> 
> You will LOVE the Magic Kingdom there...absolutely love it, and I can't wait to see what you and your family think about it.
> 
> Diane



Aww thank you so much!

I would SERIOUSLY recommend DVC. If you are going to be traveling to Disney anyways, it is REALLY worth the investment. It pays for itself in 6 years and you get to keep it for 45!! Like I said in my other trip report, my parents' only regret is that they didn't invest in it sooner! 

And HHI was SO wonderful! We loved it there! I just loved all of the Disney touches - they were perfect!

Aww that's such a wonderful story. WDW will always be my home because I am an east coast girl, but I know that I am going to have a very special spot in my heart for DLR. I absolutely adore Walt and knowing that he actually stepped foot in Disneyland just makes me so happy. I can't wait to go! 

Thank you for reading!



LifeIsDis said:


> I cant believe you got stung by a jelly fish  That must have really hurt.
> 
> The food looks really good! And I love how its in the Disney parks containers!
> 
> Wow, the beach is beautiful!



I know! It did hurt. It wasn't as bad as you would think, but it was definitely a pain!

It was! I know - like I said, lots of Disney touches!

Very pretty!



Disneydude97 said:


> The thing I love about this picture is Preston in the back with a face that says "What the heck is goin' on here?"



Hahaha we're a couple of weirdos. 



Disneydude97 said:


> Do they have the Disney Parks music on the iTunes store or did you get them somewhere else? If you did, where?



No I got it from the WDW Music Collection CD you can buy at the parks.​


----------



## AvasMommy526

Lovin the report! I really like all Disney touches at HH to make you feel at "home" 
I got stung by a jellyfish before in my....erhmm.....bum.  It did NOT feel good!


----------



## JessicaFaye508

AvasMommy526 said:


> Lovin the report! I really like all Disney touches at HH to make you feel at "home"
> I got stung by a jellyfish before in my....erhmm.....bum.  It did NOT feel good!



Thank you! I do too! It was wonderful! 
Oh goodness, I could imagine! ​


----------



## Disneydude97

Disneyfreak508 said:


> No I got it from the WDW Music Collection CD you can buy at the parks.​



Is it out of print or something because I cannot find it online. Besides, I would die to make my own WDW CD.


----------



## emma212010

Joining in!! You and Preston are so cute!! I am so jealous of your Disney Store shopping spree!!!! Wow, HH is gorgeous! I know I saw some of your pictures on Instagram, but they look so much prettier on my computer screen!!!


----------



## JessicaFaye508

Disneydude97 said:


> Is it out of print or something because I cannot find it online. Besides, I would die to make my own WDW CD.



No, it's this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B001LXSQBK/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all



emma212010 said:


> Joining in!! You and Preston are so cute!! I am so jealous of your Disney Store shopping spree!!!! Wow, HH is gorgeous! I know I saw some of your pictures on Instagram, but they look so much prettier on my computer screen!!!



Thank you so much!  Ahh that was so much fun. I'm glad I worked all summer!  HHI was absolutely wonderful! Thanks for following along on instagram! And I'm glad you like my pictures!​


----------



## JessicaFaye508

*Update #6: San Miguels*
*August 18th, 2012*

The restaurant was in Shelter Cove, so we had to walk through the harbor to get there. That made for some beautiful photo opportunities!






CLOSE UP!






Deer faces all around!











"LET'S TAKE A NICE ONE!"






Flowers and Boats:






Me 






Preston and me!











There was an umbrella at one of the restaurants on the way that said LANDSHARK!!! I pretty much freaked out because Kristen and I are huge Jenna Marbles fans and she has made a video/song called "Landshark."






I'm not going to post the link here because it's not completely dis-appropriate, but if you have never seen the video and you're curious, search "Landshark Jenna Marbles" on youtube and you'll understand what I'm talking about. It's so fart shoes.

Dad and Jonathan went ahead, and then Mom ended up going ahead of us, so Preston and I were lagging behind taking MORE PICTURES!

Here's the Shelter Cove Harbor:











Preston clearly had the camera:






This is probably my favorite picture of all time right here.♥






HIBISCUS PHOTO SHOOT!
















We got to the restaurant, sat down, and decided on what to order. Picture time:











We got chips as an appetizer and they were YUMMY! Not as good as the ones at Preston's local Mexican restaurant, but I still liked them a lot!






For Preston and I, our meal choice was really easy. Mexican = CHICKEN QUESADILLAS. Nom. They were really good but REALLY big! I usually finish my meals and I couldnt finish two of the slices. 






Jonathan got the 2 Beef Tacos, and he said they were very good! 






My Dad got the Fiesta which was basically a giant party on a plate. It came with a taco, beans, rice, a chimmy changa, and an enchilada. He really enjoyed it but it was GINORMOUS. The serving sizes at this restaurant were just huge. 






Mom got the bean and cheese burrito which was really filling but excellent!






While I was taking food pictures, this guy at the table next to us was like "TAKE MY PICTURE WITH THE SALT!" So I did. Bahaha fart shoes.






Continued in Next Post​


----------



## JessicaFaye508

*Update #7: Dessert and Scattergories!*
*August 18th, 2012*

Jonathan ordered some Churros for dessert, which were REALLY yummy. They had cherry filling and tasted absolutely delicious! (yes, I had to help him out a bit. I know, I'm such a good sister.)






For our dessert, Preston, Mom and I went to Frostys, which is a little ice cream place. It was only steps away from San Miguels! 






They have Italian ice, homemade fudge, ice cream, candy, and Krispie Kreme donuts! 
















Clearly they were trying to kill me.






We all decided to get ice cream. I got Birthday Cake!






Mom got Pistachio:






And Preston got Cookies and Cream! 






I love that their "smalls" were actually small here. I hate when I go to places and say "can I have a baby cone?" and they give me like three scoops of ice cream! Like.... no. Don't make me fat you darn ice cream places!! I'm trying to control myself. I JUST LOVE ICE CREAM LSAHJKFLSDFALKJFHDKALFLJSHKASJASDFSLAJK.

Ahem.

We also got some RED VELVET FUDGE (to take home) because it exists. As well as some Cookie Dough fudge. YAY! 






We walked back to our room and on the way we were looking at all of the HUGE yachts. So my parents decided they wanted to take a picture with a really giant boat and tell some of their friends back home that we bought it. LOL frumps.






LOOK AT OUR NEW BOAT, GUYS!!!!






LOL jk.

We got back to the room, I wrote some more trip report notes, and then we all played Scattergories! It was SUCH a fun and funny game. 






There were some really interesting new topics on it such as Things with Balls. I put FART SHOES! Because who really even knows hahaha. 

The funniest one was places to go on a date. Mom put Ace Hardware. A HARDWARE STORE FOR A DATE!? She then tried to convince my Dad that the time they went to Ace Hardware, that was a date. He was like "THAT WAS NOT A DATE!! WE WERE PICKING STUFF OUT FOR THE GARDEN!" bahahaha.  Then Jonathan casually states Arbys and we all started cracking up because you can't get much frumpier than that. Then Preston and I were like "...wait, haven't we gone on a date to Arby's before?" LOL I mean I wouldn't call it a "date" because I think our friend Sean was there too.. but you know. HAHA so frumpy. The things these people think of.

My Mom loves to make up the most random words, put them down, and then try to justify them. Another great one of hers for hobbies was hoeing! "Like in the garden" she kept saying. HAHAHA oh Mother. You're somethin' else.

We played about eight rounds of that game and then everyone went to sleep.

Preston and I stayed up and watched THE MUPPET MOVIE! We rented it from the gift shop for FREE! You just give them your room number and you've got yourself a movie!






Preston never saw The Muppet Movie before and it was about time he did! He needed to understand the beauty of fart shoes. 

We both absolutely LOVED it because that movie is pure gold. Its just SO FUNNY. We decided that Preston could totally be Gary because theyre both big frumps and children at heart. 

My favorite part, of course, was but the muppets are so talented. Hey look everyone! FART SHOES! (clearly, I could not stop saying that all night!)

The movie finished around 1 am and then it was time to go to sleep. Until tomorrow, GOOD NIGHT!

Continued in Next Post​


----------



## LifeIsDis

That Mexican food looks delicious but the portion sizes look HUGE!

Oh my God, I love how that guy said to take a picture with the salt. 

Fudge, ice cream, Italian ice, AND Krispie Kreme donuts?!?!?! I would have been in heaven.

The Muppet Movie is the most amazing movie ever. I could watch that all day.


----------



## Disneydude97

That game of Scattergories looks like it was tons of fun! I so wish I was there playing it with you guys!

My favorite part of the Muppet Movie?" Three words--"Man or Muppet?" That song is just epic!


----------



## heathsf

I just took an hour break in the middle of your update because I started watching Jenna Marbles videos. I had never seen any before. My finance came over to my computer to see what I was watching because I was hysterical laughing (My boyfriend Does My Makeup - LOL!!!!!!!!!!) and he knew who she was. But anyway, thanks for introducing me and great updates!


----------



## sue_88

Your mom is so fun! I loved hearing that she considered a trip to Ace Hardware as a date. 
How was the birthday cake ice cream? It looked good.
I guess I'll go over and check out the landshark video. I need to stay informed on these things!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Your mama is too funny! Hoeing could definitely be a hobby! 

I love the picture of yall with your NEW BOAT!


----------



## emma212010

That dinner looks fabulous!!!!!! And that place with the fudge and ice cream!!!  WOW, that is amaing! 

I love the picture of you all and the boat!! How funny!! 

Scattergories is SUCH a good game! I love it!


----------



## princess_momma

Oh man! I might need to get a newer version of Scattegories! That has always been a family favorite in my house but after about a million game nights, you do want some new categories! I love it. 

I am really aching to see the Muppets Movie! One day... 

Nice yacht, btw! Now you can officially be in the Yacht Club. I think that means you need to book a trip there.


----------



## flyergrad09

Mmmm.... Mexican food! There's so much food! Especially that Fiesta dish! And oh, the guy with the salt... too funny! I love how the people who are with him are basically ignoring him in the picture.

That ice cream place is like sugar heaven! I tried birthday cake ice cream for the first time this summer at an ice cream festival close to me and it was so good! Now I look for it wherever I go. 

Scattergories is one of my favorite group games! I love how creative people get when they play... haha, "hoe-ing!"

The Muppets is amazing! I saw it in theaters three times the first week it came out, but I haven't since then. That's so handy that they have a free DVD rental in the gift shop!


----------



## Reberella

Disneyfreak508 said:


> ​




Ahhh omg you guys are the cutest couple ever!  Awww so sweet hahaha


----------



## JessicaFaye508

LifeIsDis said:


> That Mexican food looks delicious but the portion sizes look HUGE!
> 
> Oh my God, I love how that guy said to take a picture with the salt.
> 
> Fudge, ice cream, Italian ice, AND Krispie Kreme donuts?!?!?! I would have been in heaven.
> 
> The Muppet Movie is the most amazing movie ever. I could watch that all day.



Yeah they were gigantic!
Bahaha that was such a fart shoes moment.
YES. I died.
It seriously is! I never get tired of it!



Disneydude97 said:


> That game of Scattergories looks like it was tons of fun! I so wish I was there playing it with you guys!
> 
> My favorite part of the Muppet Movie?" Three words--"Man or Muppet?" That song is just epic!



It was!
Yeah it's a good song.



heathsf said:


> I just took an hour break in the middle of your update because I started watching Jenna Marbles videos. I had never seen any before. My finance came over to my computer to see what I was watching because I was hysterical laughing (My boyfriend Does My Makeup - LOL!!!!!!!!!!) and he knew who she was. But anyway, thanks for introducing me and great updates!



Bahahaha isn't she HILARIOUS!? I love the boyfriend does my make up one!! If you haven't already, make sure you watch "How Diets Work" and "How Girls Pack A Suitcase." SO FUNNY. There's also a Disney Princess one! You're welcome, and thank you!



sue_88 said:


> Your mom is so fun! I loved hearing that she considered a trip to Ace Hardware as a date.
> How was the birthday cake ice cream? It looked good.
> I guess I'll go over and check out the landshark video. I need to stay informed on these things!



Bahaha she's a frump. 
It was delicious!
Hahaha it's somethin' else! Jenna Marbles is crazy.



lauren_elizabeth said:


> Your mama is too funny! Hoeing could definitely be a hobby!
> 
> I love the picture of yall with your NEW BOAT!



Hahahaha she's hilarious. 
Why THANK YOU! bahaha 



emma212010 said:


> That dinner looks fabulous!!!!!! And that place with the fudge and ice cream!!!  WOW, that is amaing!
> 
> I love the picture of you all and the boat!! How funny!!
> 
> Scattergories is SUCH a good game! I love it!



It was all delicious!
Hahaha why thank you! That's one of my favorite pictures ever!
I love it!! It's my top favorite board game ever!



princess_momma said:


> Oh man! I might need to get a newer version of Scattegories! That has always been a family favorite in my house but after about a million game nights, you do want some new categories! I love it.
> 
> I am really aching to see the Muppets Movie! One day...
> 
> Nice yacht, btw! Now you can officially be in the Yacht Club. I think that means you need to book a trip there.



I just bought a new one right before this trip! It's so funny. I agree though! I have played it so much recently! Thankfully the letter is always different so it makes you think even if you have had the same list!
Ahh you need to watch it! It's out on DVD now - go get it!!
Oh thank you! Bahaha darn, a trip to the Yacht Club. I guess I will have to make a sacrifice. 



flyergrad09 said:


> Mmmm.... Mexican food! There's so much food! Especially that Fiesta dish! And oh, the guy with the salt... too funny! I love how the people who are with him are basically ignoring him in the picture.
> 
> That ice cream place is like sugar heaven! I tried birthday cake ice cream for the first time this summer at an ice cream festival close to me and it was so good! Now I look for it wherever I go.
> 
> Scattergories is one of my favorite group games! I love how creative people get when they play... haha, "hoe-ing!"
> 
> The Muppets is amazing! I saw it in theaters three times the first week it came out, but I haven't since then. That's so handy that they have a free DVD rental in the gift shop!



I KNOW. Yum. Bahaha that was really frumpy. I think he was a bit intoxicated and the sight of me taking food pictures gave him that wonderful idea. 

Isn't that a great flavor!? I get it all the time!

Me too! I know, it can get absolutely hilarious!

It's such a great movie! Hahaha I love that you saw it so many times! Yeah that was really awesome - they had such a great selection of movies, too! Disney movies galore!



Reberella said:


> Ahhh omg you guys are the cutest couple ever!  Awww so sweet hahaha



Awww thank you so much! ​


----------



## hollyrose

Ok....love your posts btw....but I have a frumpin question- how the heck do you eat so much! You are so skinny and cute but eat more dessert than I do in a year! LOL! Lucky genes I guess!!! haha. 

I live only 2 hours away from Hilton Head so I'll def. have to check this out. I remember when it opened back in the 90s my parents were going to buy a timeshare or whatever it is called there. OH HOW I WISH THEY DID! Oh well.


----------



## JessicaFaye508

hollyrose said:


> Ok....love your posts btw....but I have a frumpin question- how the heck do you eat so much! You are so skinny and cute but eat more dessert than I do in a year! LOL! Lucky genes I guess!!! haha.
> 
> I live only 2 hours away from Hilton Head so I'll def. have to check this out. I remember when it opened back in the 90s my parents were going to buy a timeshare or whatever it is called there. OH HOW I WISH THEY DID! Oh well.



Thank you! And bahaha I have NO idea. I think the fact that I ONLY drink water evens out the amount of calories that I eat. And probably my metabolism. If that slows down I'm kinda screwed. 

Yes you will! Aww I wish they did too! That place is awesome.​


----------



## JessicaFaye508

*Update #7: Exploring Mini Disney!*
*August 19th, 2012*

This morning I woke up at 8:45 am and went into Mom and Dads room. They were still sleeping! I went in there, woke them up, and we chatted. I made Mom an instagram (because she really wanted one) and I showed her how to use it. 

Once we finished talking it was about 9:30 am and I decided to wake up Preston! He got up, we both got changed and got ready, and then we went over to go get MICKEY WAFFLES! Nom nom nom. 

We ordered, then we went into the gift shop while we waited and looked around. Then it was time to eat! Preston said the Mickey Waffles were even better this morning! Mmmmm. I dont know what the heck it is about those things but they literally taste like pure magic. They are the fluffiest and most delicious waffles in existence. Not to mention, THEY'RE MICKEY SHAPED. Everything tastes better when it's Mickey shaped.






Those things are so perfect its not even funny. 






My appreciation and love for Mickey Waffles has skyrocketed after this trip. 






Preston gets ahold of the camera:











Gotta love a picture of a man and a Mickey waffle. ♥






The background music today was Splash Mountain, Haunted Mansion, Its a Small World, and its a Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow. What a wonderful day.

Then we went back into the gift shop and I bought the DVC pack of pins. They were SO cute. My main reason for buying this was because of the beautiful Bay Lake Tower pin, and it was so worth it!






Once we checked out, we answered the trivia question on the day. It was what shape of cookies do the three fairies make for Aurora in Sleeping Beauty?

I guessed either hearts or stars and Preston guessed Mickey heads. The CM said, you should listen to him! because Preston was right! I dont know how he knew that! Fart Shoes. He got a pin and some smarties! 

We stopped at the recreation building and traded for some pins off of the pin board. Preston got a North and South America Mickey pin as well as a 1991 Winnie the Pooh pin! I got a Figment pin and a Minnie Mouse pin! 

Then we walked around took lots of pictures of the resort. 






This is the pathway we would take to get from our building/the pool area to the main lobby. It really was not a far walk at all! This resort was the perfect size. It was small and everything was within walking distance. On top of that, it was always REALLY quiet - you would never know that so many people were there! Like I said before, the best word to describe this place is "relaxing." We were all big fans.






We both have Mickey shirts!






Disney always has perfect flowers.






They had cute billboards like this on the buildings:






Ahh the Live Oak Lodge... aka the check in building!






There were some Bambi and Thumper topiaries out in front, so I had to grab a few pictures with them!











DEER FACE with the deer!






I love this place.











We went upstairs and made our way inside these magical doors.






Our main purpose of this visit was to look in the big ol pin book. I snatched up this Peter Pan Platinum DVD Release pin! I was SO excited!!! It definitely wasnt there the other day when we looked!






I also found a random Black Cauldron pin and for some reason I wanted to trade for it, even though Ive never seen the movie. Fart Shoes. (I ended up trading it away anyways lol)

We also took some pictures of the lobby so we could show you all what it looks like:






MICKEY! He was greeting us by the DVC table.











If you walk into the next room there is a very nice lounge area:






It's so nice and relaxing in there if you want to play a game of pool or watch some TV!






Continued in Next Post​


----------



## LifeIsDis

I wish I could have a Mickey waffle every morning for breakfast. They are just so heavenly.

The DVC pins you got are awesome!

The Bambi and Thumper topiaries are adorable!

The lobby is so cute. Its so homey and I love it. Totally Disney for sure!


----------



## catchmeifyoucan

Haha I love it that Preston knew the answer to that trivia question! He's a keeper for sure! Love the pictures of the resort, it looks beautiful. I saw a bumper sticker for Hilton Head on a car when I was driving to work and it made me happy


----------



## missnarwhale

I have read ALL of your TRs in the last few days. I'm basically stalking you. 

But they are my favorite and I love them. 

Please tell me you have a hair secret. You have perfect princess hair. Share the secret lady!


----------



## Reddog1134

I bought the same DVC pin set, also for the BLT pin.

I buy the pin for each resort we stay in and that's the only BLT pin I've seen.  It just didn't feel right buying a Contemporary pin to represent BLT.


----------



## __disneygirl

Well, I'm disappointed that your beach update did not include someone peeing on you. I'm sure people already told you that urine apparently soothes the pain of a jellyfish sting. I know this mainly because Chandler peed on Monica at the end of Season 3 when they all went to the beach. hahaha.

I love your explanation of the frump lifestyle and all. It must be odd for someone who has no idea about frumpin' it up/deer face/fart shoes to stumble upon one of your TRs expecting a typical Disney report. LOL.

http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/4746/dsc0120e.jpg PLEASE blow this up to like 40x26 and frame it and mount it over the fireplace. It's the best picture I've seen in one of your trip reports and that is saying something.

OMG that random guy who wanted you to take his picture with the salt. What a frump. Also, that's really funny that they dump the salt into a Corona bottle. That has to be the biggest salt shaker I've seen.

Lmao your face in the ice cream place. I know that face. And I know what you mean, I always have to ask for the child size because the smalls are huge! 

HAHAHAHA hoeing. Not something you want to hear your mom say she's up to LOL. Scattergories is one of the most fun games ever. We always play it at family get togethers and the same kind of stuff always ends up happening, it's just so hilarious. Same thing with Catch Phrase, I don't know if you've ever played that one but it's ridiculously fun.

It still kills me that you and Preston found each other. When I see a picture of this guy wearing a Disney World shirt and holding a Mickey waffle and then you're talking about him being into pins and the whole deal I just have to laugh because it's like, of all the schools in the world you two ended up at the same one. Destiny!!!


----------



## petals

love the peter pan pin


----------



## Disneydude97

Disneyfreak508 said:


> Once we checked out, we answered the trivia question on the day. It was what shape of cookies do the three fairies make for Aurora in Sleeping Beauty?
> 
> I guessed either hearts or stars and Preston guessed Mickey heads. The CM said, you should listen to him! because Preston was right! I dont know how he knew that! Fart Shoes. He got a pin and some smarties!​



Wow! I never knew that! Well, I guess it's true--you learn something new every day!


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

I am so glad someone loves Mickey waffles as much as I do! Nobody who goes with me understands or appreciates the waffles as much as the waffle lovers do .


----------



## JessicaFaye508

LifeIsDis said:


> I wish I could have a Mickey waffle every morning for breakfast. They are just so heavenly.
> 
> The DVC pins you got are awesome!
> 
> The Bambi and Thumper topiaries are adorable!
> 
> The lobby is so cute. Its so homey and I love it. Totally Disney for sure!



I do too! They're incredible.
Thank you!
I know, I love them!
Definitely!



catchmeifyoucan said:


> Haha I love it that Preston knew the answer to that trivia question! He's a keeper for sure! Love the pictures of the resort, it looks beautiful. I saw a bumper sticker for Hilton Head on a car when I was driving to work and it made me happy



Hahaha I know, I was so impressed.
Thank you! I loved it there.
Aww that's awesome! I see those sometimes too and I get all excited!



missnarwhale said:


> I have read ALL of your TRs in the last few days. I'm basically stalking you.
> 
> But they are my favorite and I love them.
> 
> Please tell me you have a hair secret. You have perfect princess hair. Share the secret lady!



Hahaha no ones mad  Thanks for reading so much! And aww I'm so glad they're your favorite! 
Hahaha aww thank you! What a compliment! My hair is naturally curly and it's really thick. But I use Curls Rock by Cat Walk and that has been working well for many years! 



Reddog1134 said:


> I bought the same DVC pin set, also for the BLT pin.
> 
> I buy the pin for each resort we stay in and that's the only BLT pin I've seen.  It just didn't feel right buying a Contemporary pin to represent BLT.



It's the perfect pin!
I do the same thing!



__disneygirl said:


> Well, I'm disappointed that your beach update did not include someone peeing on you. I'm sure people already told you that urine apparently soothes the pain of a jellyfish sting. I know this mainly because Chandler peed on Monica at the end of Season 3 when they all went to the beach. hahaha.
> 
> I love your explanation of the frump lifestyle and all. It must be odd for someone who has no idea about frumpin' it up/deer face/fart shoes to stumble upon one of your TRs expecting a typical Disney report. LOL.
> 
> http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/4746/dsc0120e.jpg PLEASE blow this up to like 40x26 and frame it and mount it over the fireplace. It's the best picture I've seen in one of your trip reports and that is saying something.
> 
> OMG that random guy who wanted you to take his picture with the salt. What a frump. Also, that's really funny that they dump the salt into a Corona bottle. That has to be the biggest salt shaker I've seen.
> 
> Lmao your face in the ice cream place. I know that face. And I know what you mean, I always have to ask for the child size because the smalls are huge!
> 
> HAHAHAHA hoeing. Not something you want to hear your mom say she's up to LOL. Scattergories is one of the most fun games ever. We always play it at family get togethers and the same kind of stuff always ends up happening, it's just so hilarious. Same thing with Catch Phrase, I don't know if you've ever played that one but it's ridiculously fun.
> 
> It still kills me that you and Preston found each other. When I see a picture of this guy wearing a Disney World shirt and holding a Mickey waffle and then you're talking about him being into pins and the whole deal I just have to laugh because it's like, of all the schools in the world you two ended up at the same one. Destiny!!!



BAHAHA I need to see that episode! It sounds hilarious!
I know! I literally need to explain myself every time I write a new trip report because my life is so frumpy! I would be so confused if I stumbled across one of these things!
HAHAHA you kill me  We're really attractive, I know.
I know. That was HILARIOUS! What a frumpy restaurant.
Oh yeah.. that face. TOO MUCH FOOD BUT I WANT TO EAT IT ALL ANYWAY.
It really is! And ahh catch phrase has been a family favorite for YEARS! We are twins.
You're absolutely ADORABLE. Thank you so much princess  I showed that to preston and he thought it was like the cutest thing ever. I'm glad we found each other!  It's funny how things work out like that!



petals said:


> love the peter pan pin



Thank you!



Disneydude97 said:


> Wow! I never knew that! Well, I guess it's true--you learn something new every day!



True true!



disneyshakeygirl said:


> I am so glad someone loves Mickey waffles as much as I do! Nobody who goes with me understands or appreciates the waffles as much as the waffle lovers do .



Hahaha oh trust me, I understand you, girl!​


----------



## JessicaFaye508

*Update #9: Photo Shoot on the Pier*
*August 19th, 2012*

We went back outside and I took a picture of Shadow's dog house! (you will learn more about her soon!)






We took some more pictures on the way back to the room!






Ahh yes, just walking along...






JK we got a little lost and realized we were at a dead end.






FART SHOES!






Ah, there's the path.






Preston is just like Kristen in the fact that he likes to have frump photo shoots whenever he gets that camera in his hands! 






LOOK AT THIS COOL GUY WE FOUND! I have to admit, this is one thing that was better than actual Disney World - the lizards were awesome colors!






This is what some of the villa buildings looked like:






We went back to the room and decided to look at the pins we collected so far:






It's a Small World compass, Lady Tremaine and Lucifer, (traded) Peter Pan Platinum DVD Pin, Sneezy, Figment, Minnie Mouse head, Cinderella and Prince Charming, (traded) the Black Cauldron, (traded) and a World Showcase Compass.

Here are Preston's pins:






Stitch, South America, Chip lollipop, and Winnie the Pooh and Christmas Too 1991 pin.

We chilled out for a little bit and then we took Mom to go see the pool, recreation center, and gift shop. She was blown away by it - she hadn't checked out this area yet!

This is where the bonfires take place. Sadly, we never made it to one of those. Also, you can play shuffle board right near there!






We took a little walk on the pier and had a little photo shoot.











LOVE LOVE LOVE. ♥






Notice those EXTREMELY dark clouds above us. Thankfully we had enough time to take our pictures and I think the sky really added to the backdrop!













Walking down the pier...






There were lots of birds, crabs, and fish in the water! We had so much fun looking at everything - there was so much nature in such a small area! 











I LOVE this picture! 






Mother and me!






Thanks Preston.






Now our turn!






Looking off into the distance....






Continued in Next Post​


----------



## JessicaFaye508

*Update #10: Out to Lunch!*
*August 19th, 2012*

Matching glasses, aww yeah.






The storm was getting closer and closer! 






We felt some raindrops so we ran to the gift shop. We hid out in there while we waited for the storm to pass. They were playing IllumiNations and Tapestry of Nations in there. AHHH SO BEAUTIFUL. I sang all of the songs. Im sure the CM thought I was a frump. Typical.






Once the rain subsided, we headed back outside.






Some more pictures of the beautiful pier:
















We walked down the stairs and we found Shadow's little dog door near the recreation/rental place!






They closed the pool because of the rain, so I decided to take some nice pictures while no one was in it!
















That is one FUN slide!!






The hot tub!






You go through this door if you want to go to the recreation/rental area on the first floor, or if you take the stairs to the second floor you can go to Tide Me Over, (Quick Service Restaurant) Broad Creek Mercantile, (gift shop) or the fitness center!






These flowers were on the trees were near the door when you exit the pool area!






Once the storm passed we went back to the room and Dad said that he wanted to go out to lunch. I wasnt gonna argue with that one! So we went to Shelter Cove and ate at Bistro 17. It was a cute little French Bistro and there was no one there. However the food was SO GOOD! 






I loved the salt and pepper containers:






I got the Soup Di Jour, which was Shrimp Bisque, and a Caesar Salad. It was so perfect. I didn't want a huge meal and this hit the spot!






Mom got the Salmon dish which was EXTREMELY good. She let me have some. It had fantastic seasoning. One of the ladies in there said it was easily one of the best things on their menu.






Then Dad, Jonathan, and Preston all got the Patty Melts. Those were REALLY great too. I had a few bites of the leftovers. Mmmm. 











Preston got the fries on the side and those were good but they were very crispy. I dont know if they were supposed to be like that but they seemed a little overdone to me. 






Then we decided to get some dessert. Dad got a Crème Brulee which was so small and cute. It was a great size after a big meal. He said it was really good! 






Then we all shared the Triple Chocolate Cake. SO YUMMY. It was very rich and very chocolately and I loved it. It was the perfect size for a bunch of us to share even though we werent super hungry anymore.






Continued in Next Post​


----------



## heathsf

Yum... it may only be 7:30 am but those pictures got me in the mood for a good lunch!


----------



## __disneygirl

Kristen & Preston need to start a photography business together, let's be honest here.

WHOA the colors on that lizard! Amazing! And overall this is just one of the most beautiful resorts ever. I hope I get to stay there someday!

I love little French bistros. Those food pics just made me HUNNNNGRAY. Thank God my mom is coming home with Chipotle. Bless that woman, hahaha.

OH HEY YOU'RE GOING TO DISNEY WORLD IN A WEEK NOT A BIG DEAL JUST THOUGHT I'D BRING IT UP. And I'm going in 24 days. lalalaalalallalalalaa


----------



## missnarwhale

Disneyfreak508 said:


> Hahaha no ones mad  Thanks for reading so much! And aww I'm so glad they're your favorite!
> Hahaha aww thank you! What a compliment! My hair is naturally curly and it's really thick. But I use Curls Rock by Cat Walk and that has been working well for many years!
> 
> ​



Well, now I know what I'm buying this weekend. Curls Rock and an immersion  blender. For fall soups. Obviously. Ha. I have thick curly hair, too. I hope it works for me!

It seems like you are all really enjoying Hilton Head. It's one of my favorite places to stay, besides Disney World of course. My family is DVC, too. We really took advantage of Hilton Head for spring break trips when I was in high school. I love the beach at low tide. The tide pools are amazing. We found the sand dollars, too. But they stained our hands and feet green? 

I need Mickey waffles pronto.


----------



## emma212010

I love that Winnie the Pooh pin so much!!! It's adorable!

You have beautiful hair!! Just thought I'd let you know! LOL!  But seriously, I wish I could grow mine long! But it's too fine, so it doesn't look very good! 

You guys are so cute!  Beautiful pictures!

And that lunch looked delicious!


----------



## JessicaFaye508

heathsf said:


> Yum... it may only be 7:30 am but those pictures got me in the mood for a good lunch!



Hahaha yummy!



__disneygirl said:


> Kristen & Preston need to start a photography business together, let's be honest here.
> 
> WHOA the colors on that lizard! Amazing! And overall this is just one of the most beautiful resorts ever. I hope I get to stay there someday!
> 
> I love little French bistros. Those food pics just made me HUNNNNGRAY. Thank God my mom is coming home with Chipotle. Bless that woman, hahaha.
> 
> OH HEY YOU'RE GOING TO DISNEY WORLD IN A WEEK NOT A BIG DEAL JUST THOUGHT I'D BRING IT UP. And I'm going in 24 days. lalalaalalallalalalaa



But really. They have great frump-tography skills. 

I know! He was so cool! It really was gorgeous in every aspect. I hope you get to, too!

Me too! YUM YUM that food was delicious. Hahaha seriously, BLESS HER. I want Chipotle so bad now.

OH MY GOD IN 5 DAYS I AM GOING TO FREAKING DISNEY WORLD AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  OH MY GOD I'M SO EXCITED!!!! And you're going so soon after! EEP!



missnarwhale said:


> Well, now I know what I'm buying this weekend. Curls Rock and an immersion  blender. For fall soups. Obviously. Ha. I have thick curly hair, too. I hope it works for me!
> 
> It seems like you are all really enjoying Hilton Head. It's one of my favorite places to stay, besides Disney World of course. My family is DVC, too. We really took advantage of Hilton Head for spring break trips when I was in high school. I love the beach at low tide. The tide pools are amazing. We found the sand dollars, too. But they stained our hands and feet green?
> 
> I need Mickey waffles pronto.



Hahaha perfect! It should work for you too, then! Let me know!

We really did! I loved it a lot. It's such a nice little spot to go. What great memories you must have! And ahh yes the sand dollars were dying our hands colors too!

ME TOO.



emma212010 said:


> I love that Winnie the Pooh pin so much!!! It's adorable!
> 
> You have beautiful hair!! Just thought I'd let you know! LOL!  But seriously, I wish I could grow mine long! But it's too fine, so it doesn't look very good!
> 
> You guys are so cute!  Beautiful pictures!
> 
> And that lunch looked delicious!



I know! It's adorable.

Aww thank you so much!  I'm sure you're hair is pretty too no matter what length it is! 

Why thank you! I'm glad you liked them!

It was!​


----------



## JessicaFaye508

*Update #11: Meeting Shadow and Giuseppe's for Dinner!*
*August 19th, 2012*

We were back!






We went up to the Live Oak Lodge because Shadow was out! 






Shadow is Disneys only living mascot and shes the dog that lives at Disneys Hilton Head Resort. Shes absolutely BEAUTIFUL, so calm and so cute! She was just laying there like a precious little angel. 

The guy who takes care of her is Bloo and he was telling us all about her! He was such a great cast member. We took some pictures with Shadow and got to pet her. 






There are a lot of stories about Shadow's background and such, but I didn't catch them because I was distracted by how adorable she was. That is exactly the kind of dog I want when I'm older! Only I want a boy dog. And I want to name him Pluto. Yes, I decided that when I was 12 AND THE DREAM HAS NOT YET DIED!!






Then we went inside and looked around. Dad and Jonathan were playing checkers and pool. 











I went to go look at the pins again and I got a Daisy pin, a teapot, and a United Kingdom pin! 






Then I went back into couch/TV room and Preston and I played checkers. He creamed me. Merp. 






Then we went back out to see shadow again because shes that cute. 






Bloo signed my little Shadow postcard for me! They're available right in the lobby.






We loved Shadow! SUCH A CUTE PUPPY!






Then it started pouring again but we walked back to the room. Preston and Mom played some game called Pick Two which is a little scrabble-esque. I typed up some more trip notes. 

Then Mom, Jonathan, and Dad went down to play horseshoes. Preston and I decided that we wanted to go swimming! 

The pool was such a great temperature! It was on the warmer side but it was still cool enough to be refreshing. We went down the slide about 4 or 5 times. It is so fast! I loved it! 






We swam around and went in the hot tub and such. It was awesome and we really enjoyed our time there. It started raining a little bit but we kept swimming for a while. 

We got out eventually and we went upstairs to the gift shop. THERE WAS A NEW CAST MEMBER IN THERE AND SHE HAD NEW PINS!!! She had a JASMINE pin, a SNOW WHITE pin, a 5 LEGGED GOAT PIN, and A RAPUNZEL PIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was so excited. I wanted them all, and even though I traded for a few more than youre technically supposed to trade for, she let me get away with it because I was so excited. AHH it was such a good find! I was so happy.






Then we went back to the room, I showered, and we got ready for dinner. Preston and I went back up to the gift shop to get some DVDs to rent. We got Mulan and the Three Caballeros, (which I never got to watch) and I also bought us some Mickey Rice Krispies and I got a Partners Statue/Donald/Goofy pin. EEP. So happy. 






We met back up with everyone at the car and drove to Giuseppe's for a late dinner. I heard about this place the most when looking at reviews for Hilton Head and it did not disappoint! I was looking forward to it the most and it ended up being my favorite restaurant!






We had about a 20-25 minute wait because it was crowded, but we really werent mad. In the mean time we took some pictures:






Family photo!






We didn't eat until around 9 o'clock, but once we were seated we were well taken care of! We placed our orders and took a few pictures while we waited:






Me and the guys 






My precious parents. They look so happy!






We got garlic bread first which tasted AWESOME. We got half cheese and half regular. Very good idea, boys. I love when we get extra food. YUMMAY.






Dad got a salad to start. Ahh, the healthy appetizer.






Then Mom got eggplant parm:






Dad got spaghetti:






They were both very enjoyable. Great carb filled meals of deliciousness. 

Then Jonathan, Preston, and I split a Pepperoni Pizza. We are from a town that is VERY picky about good pizza and I have to say, this pizza was extremely delicious! I absolutely loved it! I ate a little more than two pieces. It was just so good& I am still sad that its gone. I didnt even have room for dessert because I was so full, but gahh that was good. It definitely lived up to my expectations! 






We went back to the resort and everyone besides me played Scrabble while I caught up on trip reporting notes again. Preston won scrabble because hes ridiculously good at that game. 

Then everyone wen to bed and Preston and I watched Mulan! Except I watched up to the part where she first arrives at the training camp and I was out. The next thing I knew, the movie was over! I woke up and I was shocked that it was over already! I was really overheated because I was wearing a sweatshirt and I was so full from eating dinner so late at night. So it was a bad combination. 

So I finally went to sleep at about two oclock.. and I had a really hard time falling asleep on this night. Probably because I was sad Preston was leaving the next day and because I hit such a big food wall and it wouldnt go away. Mehh. Ah well.

Continued in Next Post​


----------



## petals

luvin the princess pins you got.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Loving the relaxing feel to your trip! We just booked our 1st trip to HHI for next summer and I have showed my family all your pictures to get excited!

I just hope that 1 week at the beach will keep us entertained when we are used to park touring at WDW.


----------



## LifeIsDis

SHADOW IS ADORABLE ABJKVAKVHLFQIBJKSBJDBJWHUYUTE OMG.

You got so many amazing pins! The five legged goat one is AWESOME!

Your dinner looks so good! I could go for some garlic breadat 8:30 in the morning.


----------



## AvasMommy526

I love Shadow!!!       That is all! 
Oh wait and the 5 legged goat pin


----------



## emma212010

Ahhh, Shadow is so cute!!!!! She's so beautiful! 

Wow, those pins are amazing! You sure hit your jackpot!  I'm glad she let you trade more... it's the little things that make CMs so amazing!! 

That pizza looked wonderful!!


----------



## flyergrad09

Awww! Shadow's so cute! I found a Disney Parks blog entry about her and apparently she showed up when the resort was being built, so they let her stay! So sweet!

I love the Partners statue pin! You've traded for a lot of good pins on this trip!


----------



## aras4007

LOVE that partner's statue with Pluto and Goofy...soooo cute!  That pizza looks awesome!


----------



## elleinad16

Shadow is so cute! It's so cute she gets a CM nametag. 
Love that 5 legged goat pin.
Mmm, I've heard great things about Giuseppi's! That eggplant parm looks fab. 
Yay, my favorite movie is Mulan!


----------



## bdoleary

Great trip report and great pictures - Hilton Head looks great - sounds like you had a great trip!


----------



## JessicaFaye508

petals said:


> luvin the princess pins you got.



Thank you!



ProudMommyof2 said:


> Loving the relaxing feel to your trip! We just booked our 1st trip to HHI for next summer and I have showed my family all your pictures to get excited!
> 
> I just hope that 1 week at the beach will keep us entertained when we are used to park touring at WDW.



It was great! Aww how exciting! I have quite a lot of pictures for this trip so stay tuned! I hope that I will be helpful during the planning process!

I think you'll find enough to do  It's a lot different than WDW... but it is relaxing! You can always go for a bike ride, do the recreation activities around the pool, go off property to one of the many restaurants in shelter cover, go to the beach house, go shopping at the outlets, etc. Plenty to do!



LifeIsDis said:


> SHADOW IS ADORABLE ABJKVAKVHLFQIBJKSBJDBJWHUYUTE OMG.
> 
> You got so many amazing pins! The five legged goat one is AWESOME!
> 
> Your dinner looks so good! I could go for some garlic breadat 8:30 in the morning.



Yes she is!
Thank you!
It was DELICIOUS! And hahaha anytime is a good time for delicious food 



AvasMommy526 said:


> I love Shadow!!!       That is all!
> Oh wait and the 5 legged goat pin



Me too! She's adorable!
Haha I'm glad you like the pin, too!



emma212010 said:


> Ahhh, Shadow is so cute!!!!! She's so beautiful!
> 
> Wow, those pins are amazing! You sure hit your jackpot!  I'm glad she let you trade more... it's the little things that make CMs so amazing!!
> 
> That pizza looked wonderful!!



I love her!
I know! I was SO excited - I was freaking out! And me too... she was a sweet heart!

It was amazing!



flyergrad09 said:


> Awww! Shadow's so cute! I found a Disney Parks blog entry about her and apparently she showed up when the resort was being built, so they let her stay! So sweet!
> 
> I love the Partners statue pin! You've traded for a lot of good pins on this trip!



She really is! Aww really!? That's absolutely adorable!
Thank you! I really did - I was really happy!



aras4007 said:


> LOVE that partner's statue with Pluto and Goofy...soooo cute!  That pizza looks awesome!



Thank you! And it was!



elleinad16 said:


> Shadow is so cute! It's so cute she gets a CM nametag.
> Love that 5 legged goat pin.
> Mmm, I've heard great things about Giuseppi's! That eggplant parm looks fab.
> Yay, my favorite movie is Mulan!





bdoleary said:


> Great trip report and great pictures - Hilton Head looks great - sounds like you had a great trip!



She really is! I love her so much and I love her name tag!
Me too!
That restaurant is wonderful!! 
It's a great one! ​


----------



## Loversdreamersandme

Just joined the Disboards after spending most of yesterday reading your posts! We are going to WDW for the first time for Christmas this year and have been looking at HHI so this information has been priceless, not to mention super entertaining! 

Looking forward to more posts, and good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## sue_88

Enjoyed the updates.
Will you be writing a halloween in disney report? 
Have a great time on your trip!!!


----------



## __disneygirl

AWWW!!! Shadow! Omg, she is so beautiful! I had no idea about this dog. That is so cute that they have a living mascot. Of course they would, it's Disney. Awww she looks so peaceful.

Lmao you on the pizza: "I am still so sad that it's gone."  Jess, I know it's hard, but you CAN make it through this difficult time. Hold on, girl.


----------



## cindianne320

So excited that you are going back to WDW so soon! I Love Shadow! Such a good puppy! Your family is just so cute- I hope my kids enjoy family vacas as much as your family does!


----------



## LuvindisCruiser

Just found this report, and am really enjoying this non-Disney park report !

I would LOVE to visit this resort someday !

When I read about your jelly fish encounter, I was totally envisioning the friends episode about the jellyfish sting. I was waiting for you to mention it, knowing you love watching friends, too.

OMG, you so need to see it, you are going to realize that you were living a 'friends' episode ! 

Can't wait for the rest, (on this report, and the others I am reading )


----------



## Disneydude97

Disneyfreak508 said:


> We got garlic bread first which tasted AWESOME. We got half cheese and half regular. Very good idea, boys. I love when we get extra food. YUMMAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dad got a salad to start. Ahh, the healthy appetizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Mom got eggplant parm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dad got spaghetti:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were both very enjoyable. Great carb filled meals of deliciousness.
> 
> Then Jonathan, Preston, and I split a Pepperoni Pizza. We are from a town that is VERY picky about good pizza and I have to say, this pizza was extremely delicious! I absolutely loved it! I ate a little more than two pieces. It was just so good I am still sad that its gone. I didnt even have room for dessert because I was so full, but gahh that was good. It definitely lived up to my expectations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Oh...my...God! That looks so good! The garlic bread must have tasted like heaven, and the pizza is like wow, and the spaghetti--heck, it must have come out of _Lady and the Tramp_! Gieuseppi's, we salute you!


----------



## princess_momma

Oh my goodness. Was HH created to be one great big photo opportunity? I swear every inch of that place looks so picturesque! I need to book a trip there now. Oh my goodness. And Shadow? Wow, as if HH didn't look perfect enough before! I love her so much, she is so adorable.


----------



## ronnmel

Disneyfreak508 said:


> *Update #11: Meeting Shadow and Giuseppe's for Dinner!*
> *August 19th, 2012*
> 
> 
> There are a lot of stories about Shadow's background and such, but I didn't catch them because I was distracted by how adorable she was. That is exactly the kind of dog I want when I'm older! Only I want a boy dog. And I want to name him Pluto. Yes, I decided that when I was 12 AND THE DREAM HAS NOT YET DIED!!
> 
> ​



I decided when I was about 12 that my first daughter would be named Claudia (my great-grand-mother's name) and I'm now 31 and the proud mother of a beautiful 3 months baby named Claudia. So hang on to your dream, it can happen. 

I love reading your TR in HHI so far.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

All caught up, WOOT! Looks like this Hilton Head place is a lot more than I expected. I guess I got to stop being so judgmental now lol Glad to hear you were having a great time so far. Love Shadow the dog, so adorable! Can't wait to hear about more!


----------



## disneyhockeymad

Yay I'm all caught up finally  you and Preston are too cute! So adorable! I love Hilton Head, it looks so relaxing! The beach looks so cool and the pool looks amazing! We've just become DVC members and my parents really want to try Hilton Head at some point so now I'm really excited about going!  can't wait to hear more


----------



## JessicaFaye508

Loversdreamersandme said:


> Just joined the Disboards after spending most of yesterday reading your posts! We are going to WDW for the first time for Christmas this year and have been looking at HHI so this information has been priceless, not to mention super entertaining!
> 
> Looking forward to more posts, and good luck tomorrow!!



Aww that's awesome! I have the perfect trip reports for you to read, then! Thank you!

Thank you so much!



sue_88 said:


> Enjoyed the updates.
> Will you be writing a halloween in disney report?
> Have a great time on your trip!!!



Thanks!
I think I'm going to because it was such an incredible trip. I'm going to be extremely busy so it might take a while, but I want to write one 
Thanks - I had a wonderful time!



__disneygirl said:


> AWWW!!! Shadow! Omg, she is so beautiful! I had no idea about this dog. That is so cute that they have a living mascot. Of course they would, it's Disney. Awww she looks so peaceful.
> 
> Lmao you on the pizza: "I am still so sad that it's gone."  Jess, I know it's hard, but you CAN make it through this difficult time. Hold on, girl.



Isn't she!? I love her! I'm glad I could introduce you to her! 

Hahaha girl, that pizza was GOOD! 



cindianne320 said:


> So excited that you are going back to WDW so soon! I Love Shadow! Such a good puppy! Your family is just so cute- I hope my kids enjoy family vacas as much as your family does!



Ahhh it was such a wonderful trip! I agree - she's adorable. Aww thank you! I'm sure they will! I really look forward to all of our family vacations! They will always be so fun to me. 



LuvindisCruiser said:


> Just found this report, and am really enjoying this non-Disney park report !
> 
> I would LOVE to visit this resort someday !
> 
> When I read about your jelly fish encounter, I was totally envisioning the friends episode about the jellyfish sting. I was waiting for you to mention it, knowing you love watching friends, too.
> 
> OMG, you so need to see it, you are going to realize that you were living a 'friends' episode !
> 
> Can't wait for the rest, (on this report, and the others I am reading )



Thank you!
It's a wonderful spot!
Hahaha I still need to watch it! That is just way too funny.
Thank you!



Disneydude97 said:


> Oh...my...God! That looks so good! The garlic bread must have tasted like heaven, and the pizza is like wow, and the spaghetti--heck, it must have come out of _Lady and the Tramp_! Gieuseppi's, we salute you!



It was such a great meal! I love it!



princess_momma said:


> Oh my goodness. Was HH created to be one great big photo opportunity? I swear every inch of that place looks so picturesque! I need to book a trip there now. Oh my goodness. And Shadow? Wow, as if HH didn't look perfect enough before! I love her so much, she is so adorable.



Right!? It was SO gorgeous! Haha aww you should! I loved it so much. Shadow was SO CUTE! 



ronnmel said:


> I decided when I was about 12 that my first daughter would be named Claudia (my great-grand-mother's name) and I'm now 31 and the proud mother of a beautiful 3 months baby named Claudia. So hang on to your dream, it can happen.
> 
> I love reading your TR in HHI so far.



That's absolutely adorable. I'm so glad that your dream came true! 

Thank you so much!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> All caught up, WOOT! Looks like this Hilton Head place is a lot more than I expected. I guess I got to stop being so judgmental now lol Glad to hear you were having a great time so far. Love Shadow the dog, so adorable! Can't wait to hear about more!



WOOHOO! Oh yeah, me too! I knew it would be good, though. If something has Disney in the name, I trust it. 
Thank you!



disneyhockeymad said:


> Yay I'm all caught up finally  you and Preston are too cute! So adorable! I love Hilton Head, it looks so relaxing! The beach looks so cool and the pool looks amazing! We've just become DVC members and my parents really want to try Hilton Head at some point so now I'm really excited about going!  can't wait to hear more



Aww thank you so much! I love it too - it was great! WOOHOO that's awesome - Congratulations!! Thank you!​


----------



## deedee2177

I'm along for the ride as well! You were in my neck of the woods when you were in Charlotte! I live right outside of Charlotte and we visit the Disney Outlet there all the time!! We specifically park right outside of the Children's Place store so we can walk right into the Disney Store!!! My 6 year old Step-Daughter and I already have a date planned to go there before our trip next month


----------



## JessicaFaye508

deedee2177 said:


> I'm along for the ride as well! You were in my neck of the woods when you were in Charlotte! I live right outside of Charlotte and we visit the Disney Outlet there all the time!! We specifically park right outside of the Children's Place store so we can walk right into the Disney Store!!! My 6 year old Step-Daughter and I already have a date planned to go there before our trip next month



I'm glad you're here! Ah really? That's awesome! How adorable - I hope you have a great time shopping as well as a magical trip! 

​


----------



## JessicaFaye508

*Update #12: Dolphin Tour and Lunchtime! *
*August 20th, 2012*

I kept having really bad dreams during the night and I woke up a few times. Then I had to wake up at 7:45 am for our dolphin cruise. I had a pretty bad stomachache probably from eating so late the night before, going to sleep so late, and having to get up early. I did not feel good at all when I was in the shower, but once I got up and ready I was a little better. 

I just had a yogurt and half a nectarine for breakfast. Then we went to catch the boat for our dolphin tour! Our captains name was Scott and our tour began at 9 oclock am. 






Scott took us out on the boat and it was such a nice and smooth ride. Even when he was going fast the boat glided on the water. 











He told us a lot about Hilton Head and the dolphins. He has been doing the tours for so many years. He knows how to identify the dolphins in that area by their dorsal fins! 






We werent taken into the ocean during this tour; it was a small body of water. The dolphins that were in this area usually stay there. They dont travel in packs either, so it is normal to see dolphins on their own, which is unusual in oceans.






None of the dolphins really came up to the boat or jumped in the air, but we saw TONS of them have their fins and tails come out of the water. They were beautiful. Dolphins are my favorite animal! 






We had such a great time! It was a wonderful way to spend Preston's last morning!











The tour lasted about an hour and a half. We were done around 10:30 am so then we didnt know what to do. Preston and I ended up just going to the gift shop!

I answered the trivia question of the day. The question was which Disney character was honorably discharged from the army in 1948? And the answer was Donald Duck! I dont know how I knew that, but it made sense in my head. And it was right! I got an Ariel pin for my prize. Yay. 

I also bought a Mickey and Minnie pin while I was in there. Yay. Its so perfect. Its like me and Preston. 






After that, we went down to the recreation building and looked at the pin board. I got one that said remember the opening in 1971. I thought it was really cute. 

Then we went to the front desk and looked at the pin book again! I got a Snow White and Prince Charming pin and Preston got an Incredibles pin!

We saw a BEAUTIFUL butterfly on our walk back to the recreation area:






We met up with Mom, Dad, and Jonathan at Tide Me Over for lunch! As you can see in this picture, this is how close Tide Me Over and Broadcreek Mercantile are! This is on the second story of the building. Then what would be located behind me are a bunch of picnic tables to sit at so you can eat your food!











I got a hot dog and sweet potato fries. Nom nom. It was so good  it was a Disney all beef hot dog and I was HAPPY! I got sweet potato fries too! I never had waffle-style sweet potato fries.. but they were good! I still like regular ones better, but I enjoyed them.






Dad got the shrimp wrap, which he said was good but he only ate half of it. It was big! 






Jonathan got the Chicken fingers. You cant go wrong there! 






Mom got sweet potato fries and a fish sandwich that she seemed to enjoy. However, I don't seem to have a picture of it! Dang.

Then Preston got the Popcorn Shrimp and onion rings! Popcorn shrimp only came in a kids portion, so he got a free sand pail which he gave to me! What a guy. 






We finished up eating and then we went in the gift shop and WE GOT MICKEY BARS NOMMMM. 






This was Prestons first Mickey Bar ever and I had to make sure he got one before he left! 











We took lots of pictures and then dug in! Preston absolutely loved it and I thought it tasted so incredible. 






I dont remember the last time I had a Mickey Bar before that so it was great to finally have one again! YUMMY! That chocolate is perfection. And the vanilla ice cream is SO good. AND its Mickey shaped. Like, you seriously cannot go wrong! It melted so fast because it was hot out, but thats half the fun of eating a Mickey Bar anyways. Ahh yum.






I saw that there was a guarantee on the back of the wrapper, but then I thought to myself... HOW COULD ANYONE POSSIBLY BE UNSATISFIED BY A MICKEY BAR!? Seriously, they're the most amazing ice cream bars on earth!! Crazy people. (please say that like Lottie does in Princess and the Frog. Thank you.)






We sat at the table doing some instagramming for a little while. We spotted this falcon or hawk (I don't really know) that was perched right in the tree near us. So we went right up and took pictures of it. Preston especially thought it was AWESOME. 






I also wanted to take pictures of the gym for you fitness junkies out there!











We went in the gift shop, chatted with the CM who has gotten to know who we are because we go in there so much. Preston and I got some pressed pennies from the machine that is right outside of the gift shop. Then we went back to the room. 

It was almost time for Preston to go. My stomach was hurting again so I laid on the pull out couch while he packed away all of his stuff. I fell asleep for a couple minutes and then he had to go. I walked him down to the car and said goodbye. The good thing about this goodbye is that we would get to see each other in 12 days instead of 3 months. Thank GOD. I literally dont know how I made it without that kid for so long. We said goodbye and then I went back up to the room. 

Continued in Next Post​


----------



## JessicaFaye508

*Update #13: Skull Creek Boathouse*
*August 20th, 2012*

(Don't miss the first update on the previous page!)

I was going to go back to sleep, but then everyone was going down to the pool. Even Jonathan was going! So I had to pull myself together and go down there! 






We grabbed chairs by the kiddie pool because those were the only open spots. It was a little cloudy and a few small raindrops started falling by the end of our time there, but that didnt stop us!

Jonathan and I went down the slide about 4 or 5 times. He loved that thing too! It went so fast and ITS SO MUCH FUN! 











We went in the hot tub too and we swam around in the pool. It was great. 






Then we got out and went to rent bikes! Woohoo! They really were not that expensive for the entire length of stay. For DVC members it was only $30 a bike! Not bad. 






We got the bikes, I went up to the room and got changed, and then Mom and I went for a bike ride. For a while we drove around the Disney resort, and then we found a bike path in Shelter Cove that we rode along. 

It was really pretty and I enjoyed it! I had been years since I rode a bike (since we really dont have sidewalks near me) so it felt great to be on one again! We rode around for about an hour and then we went back to the room. 

I showered and got changed and then it was time for dinner! Our boat captain suggested this place called the Skull Creek Boathouse. Its about 7-9 miles away but it is FANTASTIC. 






You absolutely need to get there early or else you WILL NOT get a table. It was raining when we arrived (around 5:30) so we were seated inside after about 15 minutes. However, this is a really cool outside seating area that overlooks the water. If it wasn't raining we would have definitely wanted to sit there!

We were ready for a big feast! It started with FANTASTIC bread. It wasnt quite THE BREAD from Kona but it was pretty close. I wish I could have eaten more of it!






Dad ordered some snow crab legs for the entire table. Those were incredible. The meat was so fresh and flavorful. It was not difficult to crack the crab legs either, which is always a plus. I mean, who really likes to work for their food anyways? 






Mom and Dad started with salads. Hooplah.






Jonathan got the grouper which he said was AWESOME! He really loved it.






Mom got the Wahoo fish and fried mac and cheese which was one of the specials. She was really impressed by her dinner and thought it was great! 






I honestly have no idea what my Dad got. Its some type of fish& but he cant even remember what it was called. It could have been like the Georgia Triple or something? I dont know. He liked it though  he ate it right up! 






Then I got the surf and turf with the Filet Mingon and Lobster tail. GAHHH that is one of my favorite meals on the planet and this one was out of this world good! The meat was cooked absolutely PERFECTLY and that lobster tasted phenomenal. NOM. I was so happy. Sadly, I spilled my butter from the lobster all over my plate. I saved the steak and the lobster but the potatoes and beans were soaked in butter. However, the waitress was kind enough to bring me a whole new plate of potatoes and beans! THANK GOODNESS. She was awesome  there was such great service at this place! 






Here's a look inside the restaurant:






We thought the "what would Scooby do?" bumper sticker was quite punny.






Frumpy story... there was this red head girl that was sitting at a table near us and she was just staring at me for a while and then she started waving at me. It was the frumpiest thing because I had NO idea who she was. I wondered if she actually knew me from somewhere or if she thought I was somebody else. Either way, it was really fart shoes and I will always wonder who the heck that girl was to this day. Ah well. 

Then, I wasnt gonna get dessert& but THEY HAD FREAKIN BLACKBERRY CHEESECAKE. Like& that isnt fair at all. So we got it, of course, and it was huge. But it was so beyond delicious I cant even handle it. I tried so hard to finish it but it was WAY too big. The serving sizes at every restaurant in Hilton Head are ridiculously large. 






Mom and Dad split a giant crème brulee too. They LOVED it. 






Ahh that place was absolutely fantastic. Im so glad our captain recommended it to us! This place was on the pricey side, but we were really pleased with everything that we ate! It was REALLY wonderful. I don't think we were disappointed with one thing!

We paid and then we went for a little walk down the dock. The sunset was beginning so we took a couple pictures. It was so beautiful down there! 


























On the way home, Mom and I went into a store to get her some Nyquill because her throat was a bit scratchy. Then we got back to the room and everyone pretty much went to sleep! What the heck. So I did some disboards and typed up trip report stuff. I kind of enjoyed having some time to type out the TR notes instead of having to write them down  it is SO much faster!

Continued in Next Post​


----------



## flyergrad09

Your dolphin tour sounds like a lot of fun! That's so odd that the dolphins don't swim out into the ocean at all... maybe they're scared!

Mmmm... Mickey bars! It has been WAY too long since I've had one of those.

Maybe the redheaded girl was someone from here? I really have no idea, but I also feel super awkward when stuff like that happens.


----------



## __disneygirl

Oh my GOSH the dolphins! I love them too. I really want to go to Discovery Cove sometime so we can do the swim with dolphins thing, but you know how leaving Disney property scares me! LOL.

Preston's first Mickey bar... what a monumental moment!!!! I'm pretty sure I only had ONE Mickey Bar on our last trip which is a huge decline from the amount I normally eat which is about 52. 

Ahh food that comes in a sand pail. Too cute.

Sorry you weren't feeling well and Preston had to leave.  So sad! But the food at that restaurant had to cheer you up! Oh man, that looks delicious! AND THE FART SHOES GIRL OH MY GOD. LOL. That is too awkward. I bet she knew you from the DIS or something. That is sooooo frumpy.


----------



## LifeIsDis

Your dolphin cruise seems very nice! Thats too bad though that you didnt see a ton of them.

HOW COULD BE UNSATISFIED BY A MICKEY BAR?! That makes zero sense.

Your food at the Skull Creek Boathouse looks awesome! Noms.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

That dolphin cruise looks like so much fun! Sorry to hear though you weren't feeling that good before, Jess. Love the pictures of the Dolphins and you and Preston! Equally adorable  So jealous of all those pins you got. Totally need some princess pins to put on my lanyard.   Love the Mickey and Minnie pin, btw!

Mmmmm... all that food looks so good! LOOOOOVVVEEE sweet potato fries. And you totally can't go wrong with chicken fingers.  to the green pail and the Mickey bars!  So glad to hear Preston enjoyed those (Again, C-RAAAAZY PEOPLE don't like Mickey bars). A shame you had to enjoy them so quickly though :/ Great picture of the hawk! And so sad to hear you and Preston were separated on this day. Like I said before, you guys look so precious together (Yes, I've said it... again!)

That slide looks like so much fun! I love those mini slides at resorts.  to bike riding too! A shame you can never do that at home, but at least you got to ride around a bit this time.  Mmmmm, the food at Skull Creek Boathouse looks really good. Disney definitely picked a good location for HHI with all these nice surrounding restaurants. I could totally go for that grouper your brother got, looks and sounds delicious! LOL @ the use of Hooplah (<3 Spongebob) And the Creme Brulee looks good too. Always nice to know about non-Disney restaurants.

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## JessicaFaye508

flyergrad09 said:


> Your dolphin tour sounds like a lot of fun! That's so odd that the dolphins don't swim out into the ocean at all... maybe they're scared!
> 
> Mmmm... Mickey bars! It has been WAY too long since I've had one of those.
> 
> Maybe the redheaded girl was someone from here? I really have no idea, but I also feel super awkward when stuff like that happens.



It was! I know, there was some story/reason why they didn't but I don't remember.

I know... me too!

That's what I was thinking! Who knows. It was a really frumpy moment. 



__disneygirl said:


> Oh my GOSH the dolphins! I love them too. I really want to go to Discovery Cove sometime so we can do the swim with dolphins thing, but you know how leaving Disney property scares me! LOL.
> 
> Preston's first Mickey bar... what a monumental moment!!!! I'm pretty sure I only had ONE Mickey Bar on our last trip which is a huge decline from the amount I normally eat which is about 52.
> 
> Ahh food that comes in a sand pail. Too cute.
> 
> Sorry you weren't feeling well and Preston had to leave.  So sad! But the food at that restaurant had to cheer you up! Oh man, that looks delicious! AND THE FART SHOES GIRL OH MY GOD. LOL. That is too awkward. I bet she knew you from the DIS or something. That is sooooo frumpy.



I know, right!? I'll have to do that someday when I move to Disney. I swam with the Dolphins when I was little and it was pretty much the best experience ever. I want to do it again!

I know!! I'm so glad I documented it! Haha aww I know - I didn't even have one last trip! 

Precious.

I know... but yay for food! And LOL right thought!?!? I wonder if she did. I wanted to go up and ask her where she knew me from but it was too frumpy - even more me. 



LifeIsDis said:


> Your dolphin cruise seems very nice! Thats too bad though that you didnt see a ton of them.
> 
> HOW COULD BE UNSATISFIED BY A MICKEY BAR?! That makes zero sense.
> 
> Your food at the Skull Creek Boathouse looks awesome! Noms.



It was! I was satisfied 

Hahaha right!?

It was SO good.



PlutosRHM55 said:


> That dolphin cruise looks like so much fun! Sorry to hear though you weren't feeling that good before, Jess. Love the pictures of the Dolphins and you and Preston! Equally adorable  So jealous of all those pins you got. Totally need some princess pins to put on my lanyard.   Love the Mickey and Minnie pin, btw!
> 
> Mmmmm... all that food looks so good! LOOOOOVVVEEE sweet potato fries. And you totally can't go wrong with chicken fingers.  to the green pail and the Mickey bars!  So glad to hear Preston enjoyed those (Again, C-RAAAAZY PEOPLE don't like Mickey bars). A shame you had to enjoy them so quickly though :/ Great picture of the hawk! And so sad to hear you and Preston were separated on this day. Like I said before, you guys look so precious together (Yes, I've said it... again!)
> 
> That slide looks like so much fun! I love those mini slides at resorts.  to bike riding too! A shame you can never do that at home, but at least you got to ride around a bit this time.  Mmmmm, the food at Skull Creek Boathouse looks really good. Disney definitely picked a good location for HHI with all these nice surrounding restaurants. I could totally go for that grouper your brother got, looks and sounds delicious! LOL @ the use of Hooplah (<3 Spongebob) And the Creme Brulee looks good too. Always nice to know about non-Disney restaurants.
> 
> Can't wait to read more!



It was so fun! I enjoyed it! And ahhh I love pins. 

Food is perfect! And aw thanks! I'm glad you think Preston and I are cute together 

We had a lot of fun! Disney did pick a fantastic location!! 

Thank you!​


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

The Dolphin tour looks so much fun! All of your trip reports make me want to go even to Disney even more.

I lol'd at the fart shoes part. I would've totally asked her.


----------



## JessicaFaye508

disneyshakeygirl said:


> The Dolphin tour looks so much fun! All of your trip reports make me want to go even to Disney even more.
> 
> I lol'd at the fart shoes part. I would've totally asked her.



It was really fun! And haha in that case, it's probably a good thing I got accepted for concierge so I can convince people to want to go to things at Disney  Thanks!

I know... I was so tempted but it would have been really awkward if I went up to her giant table that had like 12 people at it. ​


----------



## JessicaFaye508

*Update #14: A Relaxing Morning in Hilton Head*
*August 21st, 2012*

This morning we had a fishing trip scheduled, however due to the weather not looking so good, we postponed it. Mom was not feeling good at all and we were all really tired, so I went back to sleep until 11 am. 

I finally got out of bed and I made Jonathan get up too. We walked over to the pool area and waited for Dad to get out of the nature walk at 12. We went to the gift shop and rec center and front desk to check out the pin selection. I did a little bit of trading. 

Once Dad finished, we decided to go over to the beach house! Mom stayed back because she was feeling really sick. We drove over to the beach and went to get lunch at the other Disney quick service - Signals!






 I really wanted that kids grilled cheese because I saw it the other day and it looked FANTASTIC. So thats what I had and it lived up to my expectations. NOM NOM. The only thing is that I got really crappy fries. They were all like the nubby little ends. I dont know if its because it was a kids meal or whatever. Thankfully I had some from Dad and Jonathan. 






Jon got the turkey melt and he ate the entire thing! AND LOOK AT THOSE FRIES. Dang, they were good.






Dad got some chicken fingers and I had one. They were YUMMY!






Everything tasted delicious and we were all quite satisfied! Then we went down to the beach and laid there for a while. It was a bit overcast, sadly. The tide was up really high today as opposed to the first day we were there. 

We laid out for a little while but I ended up getting really bored/anxious/antsy so I decided I wanted to go back to the resort. 

Jonathan came with me but Dad wanted to stay at the beach for a little while longer. So we said goodbye and went to take the shuttle home. We used the phone to call the driver and he was like Ill be there in 68 seconds! He was just SO nice  such a great cast member. I believe it was the same guy from the other day. He chatted with us the whole way back and it really made for a pleasant little ride. 

We got back to the resort and Jonathan and I went to the gift shop. He got a golf shirt and I got the most ADORABLE Hilton Head shirt with Mickey and Shadow on the back. I loved it! 






I put it on right away!






I also got a WDW Cinderellas Castle pin that Ive had my eye on for years! Im glad I finally just bought it. 






I had to take some updated pin collection pictures:











We got back to the room and Dad was back. Then me and him went for a nice long bike ride. Hilton Head is seriously the BEST place to go bike riding. There are paths everywhere! We took the Shelter Cove route and we rode for such a long time! It was really refreshing and it felt great to go all around the area. 

We got back to the hotel, I took a shower, got ready, and then we went to dinner! We took some pictures while we looked all nice:





















Continued in Next Post​


----------



## JessicaFaye508

*Update #15: Dinner at Little Venice*
*August 21st, 2012*

The restaurant of the night was within walking distance in Shelter Cove! Here's another picture of the harbor:






Dad and Jonathan!






Tonight we dined at Little Venice. It was cute inside and our waiter was very pleasant. 






The bread they gave us was hot and fresh and DELICIOUS! 






We also got garlic bread which was really yummy! 






My parents got salads:











For dinner I got pizza from the kids menu. It was GREAT. That was honestly the best meal any of us had. I loved it and that was just what I was in the mood for!






Jonathan got chicken parm which was only okay. The chicken was really thin and it didnt even come with a good amount of pasta. 






Mom got the Spaghetti and Meatballs. She really liked it, but overall it was pretty plain. I dont think it was worth paying that much for it. The portion was kind of small. The good news is that the meatballs were in the shape of a mickey!






Dad got the grouper. He ate it all so I think he liked it, but he wasnt raving about the meal or anything. 






We thought this place was okay, but it wasnt really the best place in Hilton Head. It was expensive too, but thankfully we got a 20% early bird discount. (even though we were there at like 5:30 or 6 pm which didnt even seem early!) We skipped out on dessert and headed back to the room. 

Hibiscus flower alert - SO BEAUTIFUL. AGAIN!











Dad went to get Mom some medicine at the drug store and me and Mom went to the gift shop to return our movies. We also got Prestons family some coffee to thank them for letting me stay with them, as well as another Rice Krispie for Preston because he loved his so much. 

I also traded for a Tink pin with the CM! She was so adorable and she chatted with us for a good while. She told us how she and her husband moved down there. Even though shes retired, working at HHI is a great little job to have. Theyre really flexible with hours and she really enjoys working there! 

I also found a hidden mickey in the gift shop!






We left and went over to the main desk to look at the pin book again. I found a phone booth pin and a Pocahontas pin! Major score! There were so many more pins in that book than this morning!!






We chatted with the CM working the front desk and she was ADORABLE! She was from Minnesota and she just moved down to HHI about 4 weeks ago. Her stepsister works at the resort's recreation department. She saw how happy she was, so she got a job there too! She loves it in HHI and she loves the Disney company. She thinks that customer service is extremely important and shes so glad shes in a place like this! 

Talking to her just made me so happy. I told her I wanted to work for Disney and she gave me the disneycareers website so I could go look on it. What a peach. 

We took some photos on our way back to the room:











The sky was INCREDIBLE!











We walked back to the room, Dad and Jonathan were playing horseshoes so they came back up, and then we played the last 7 rounds of Scattergories! It wasnt quite as fun as the other night because we were all tired, but it was enjoyable! 

Once we finished, Dad and I went for a walk on the pier around Shelter Cove. 

Dad wanted to get his picture taken sitting in this tree, so we made it happen:






There were SO MANY COCKROACHES on the pier. It was absolutely disgusting. Dad kept squishing them with his shoe. 

We just talked about life, jobs, college, vacations, and other stuff. I love my Dad so much, and spending time with him like that is always wonderful. Hes such a great guy and I feel so blessed to have such a level headed and loving man as my father. My parents are amazing people. ♥

We got back to the room and just relaxed. I did some disboarding and went to sleep.

Continued in Next Post​


----------



## princess_momma

What great updates!! I love it. That dolphin tour sounds so perfect! Dolphins are amazing!!

HHI seems like such a fantastic place to bike ride too! I'm so glad you did that! Perfection!

Surf & Turf is one of my favorite meals too! That looked sooooo good, especially since you started off with crab legs. That is like my dream meal. Delicious!!

It's so great that you have such a good relationship with your parents! I love that!


----------



## marDgreen88

Hey giiiiirl! Just wanted you to know that I'm still reading along and enjoying your updates! Hilton Head seems so great!


----------



## beachphotog

Such a great update. I love hearing about the time you spend with your dad... Dads are pretty cool to have around!


----------



## __disneygirl

GAH those fries look AMAZING! Omg I can't wait for DISNEY FOOD!!!! 7 MORE DAYS!

I love that shirt. The whole Shadow thing is so precious.

That Cinderella Castle pin is SO NICE. Omg. I'm so excited. I got all my pins out today, I'm trying to decide which ones I wanna trade and which I wanna keep. I'm too attached to most of them LOL. After doing some research I found out that a few of the ones I did wanna trade are pretty valuable, which I didn't even realize. Ahhh decisions, decisions. 

All these pictures are SO beautiful... I swear I MUST go to HHI someday hopefully soon! We have family in North Carolina, and we're always trying to come up with a place besides Myrtle Beach to meet up at and vacation together... HHI seems practically perfect for that. I would love to rent points there and have a big family get together!

I can't believe that about all the cockroaches though! Oh my gosh. Ew. Better on the pier than in your room or something though. AHH.


----------



## JessicaFaye508

princess_momma said:


> What great updates!! I love it. That dolphin tour sounds so perfect! Dolphins are amazing!!
> 
> HHI seems like such a fantastic place to bike ride too! I'm so glad you did that! Perfection!
> 
> Surf & Turf is one of my favorite meals too! That looked sooooo good, especially since you started off with crab legs. That is like my dream meal. Delicious!!
> 
> It's so great that you have such a good relationship with your parents! I love that!



Thank you!! It was such a great experience, I'm glad we got to do that!
It definitely was! There was so many places to go! I loved it.
It was INCREDIBLE. Seriously... dream meal defined. 
Me too 



marDgreen88 said:


> Hey giiiiirl! Just wanted you to know that I'm still reading along and enjoying your updates! Hilton Head seems so great!



Hey Marissa!  Thank you - I have been doing the same thing with your TR! Sorry for the lack of comments. But I am reading, I promise! HHI was so wonderful - I'm glad I can share the trip report with you guys!



beachphotog said:


> Such a great update. I love hearing about the time you spend with your dad... Dads are pretty cool to have around!



Thanks! Aww I'm glad. I completely agree. I love my Dad so much! 



__disneygirl said:


> GAH those fries look AMAZING! Omg I can't wait for DISNEY FOOD!!!! 7 MORE DAYS!
> 
> I love that shirt. The whole Shadow thing is so precious.
> 
> That Cinderella Castle pin is SO NICE. Omg. I'm so excited. I got all my pins out today, I'm trying to decide which ones I wanna trade and which I wanna keep. I'm too attached to most of them LOL. After doing some research I found out that a few of the ones I did wanna trade are pretty valuable, which I didn't even realize. Ahhh decisions, decisions.
> 
> All these pictures are SO beautiful... I swear I MUST go to HHI someday hopefully soon! We have family in North Carolina, and we're always trying to come up with a place besides Myrtle Beach to meet up at and vacation together... HHI seems practically perfect for that. I would love to rent points there and have a big family get together!
> 
> I can't believe that about all the cockroaches though! Oh my gosh. Ew. Better on the pier than in your room or something though. AHH.



DISNEY FOOD IS LIFE. I CAN'T EVEN WAIT FOR YOU TO GO!!!

Thank you! I know, I love it. Shadow is a really cool little hidden gem. 

Oh my God, it's SO hard for me to decide what pins to trade. But once I put them in my pin binder, they don't come back out. So I just have to keep buying more.  I don't even want to count how many pins I own.  I can't wait to see which ones you end up trading for!

Well HHI seriously seems like the PERFECT place to go for that scenario! You guys would absolutely love it!

Yeah, they weren't on the resort property, thank god! (as far as I knew... haha) but it was pretty gross to see them!​


----------



## aras4007

Awesome updates! HHI looks really cute!  And all that food...you're making me hungry!!  

Last month in Disney when I was eating my Mickey bar, I found that little satisfactory thing on the wrapper...I thought the same thing!  Just doesn't make sense!


----------



## JessicaFaye508

aras4007 said:


> Awesome updates! HHI looks really cute!  And all that food...you're making me hungry!!
> 
> Last month in Disney when I was eating my Mickey bar, I found that little satisfactory thing on the wrapper...I thought the same thing!  Just doesn't make sense!



Thank you! It really was. Haha I know, I make myself hungry when I write these updates!

I know, right!? Like I don't think it's possible for someone to be unsatisfied by those. They are way too perfect!​


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

very surprised at all the new pins that they ahd from day to day there, most hotels on property dont seem to get that much of a variety from one day to the next at disney world.

you got some good pins this trip.


----------



## ronnmel

__disneygirl said:


> That Cinderella Castle pin is SO NICE. Omg. I'm so excited. I got all my pins out today, I'm trying to decide which ones I wanna trade and which I wanna keep. I'm too attached to most of them LOL. After doing some research I found out that a few of the ones I did wanna trade are pretty valuable, which I didn't even realize. Ahhh decisions, decisions.




Sorry for intruding on the discussion.  What website can you use to figure out if pins are valuable or not?


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Uggghhh... can't believe I typed up a really nice response and YET AGAIN, DISBoards goes all "Submission Token Expiration Date" on me. BLEH! But I'll write another nice one anyways. Take that submission token!

What a great way to start a morning! I'm just loving this whole pail and shovel with kids meal that HHI has. I totally could live with that FOREVER! Even though I could totally go for the regular chicken fingers as well. YUM!  to the shirt! Took me a second to register the fact that Mickey was with SHADOW not PLUTO. It's a bit sad to see Shadow take his place, but he seems cute enough. Disney really has some cool dogs all I gotta say! 

Loving the pins, btw especially the Flower pin! One of the best things about Bambi! If I somehow by some miracle of pixie dust I end up Disney during the spring, we might have to make a little trade there hehe Glad to hear your mom was feeling better enough for dinner that night! A shame it wasn't as great all around, but everything still looks delicious from this perspective. That's awesome you got to talk with the CM and she gave you the link to the disneycareers website, is that an exclusive website? But anyways, that's so great you got to hear what she thinks about working in Disney. Love CMs like that!

Oh HHI looks so pretty at night! Disney really knows where they put their resorts. Except for those cockroaches on the dock, Bleh! Nasty little buggers. So sweet though you and your dad got to have some father-daughter time! What a nice way to end a relaxing night 

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## Aussiesalad

Aw such great updates Jess!!
And a MASSIVE congratulations to you for getting accepted into the CP!!!
Your passion is truly contagious and I know you will be one of those magical cast members that really makes peoples vacations special!!
You have a real gift for expressing your massive amounts of love for all things disney and I know without a doubt that you will do an incredible job 

It just looks so pretty there, and super relaxing!!

I love how much they made shadow a part of the resort experience.
He seems like the sweetest doggy ever! So gorgeous!!
That shirt is too ridiculously cute!!! 

How funny about that red head girl! 
Some interesting characters on here, could definitely be a lurker.
Or just an overly friendly and excited red headed girl?
Who knows! 

That is so sweet that you got to spend some quality father/daughter time together, even if it was invaded by cockroaches. ICK!


----------



## flyergrad09

I love your castle pin! It's so pretty! You've gotten some pretty awesome pins on this trip!

That's a bummer that the entrees that your family picked weren't super great, but that pizza does look delicious!

I love how close you are with your family. It's so sweet!


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

I thought this might be of some interest to you.


----------



## JessicaFaye508

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> very surprised at all the new pins that they ahd from day to day there, most hotels on property dont seem to get that much of a variety from one day to the next at disney world.
> 
> you got some good pins this trip.



I know! I was constantly on the lookout, since there were only a couple places to go.
Thank you!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Uggghhh... can't believe I typed up a really nice response and YET AGAIN, DISBoards goes all "Submission Token Expiration Date" on me. BLEH! But I'll write another nice one anyways. Take that submission token!
> 
> What a great way to start a morning! I'm just loving this whole pail and shovel with kids meal that HHI has. I totally could live with that FOREVER! Even though I could totally go for the regular chicken fingers as well. YUM!  to the shirt! Took me a second to register the fact that Mickey was with SHADOW not PLUTO. It's a bit sad to see Shadow take his place, but he seems cute enough. Disney really has some cool dogs all I gotta say!
> 
> Loving the pins, btw especially the Flower pin! One of the best things about Bambi! If I somehow by some miracle of pixie dust I end up Disney during the spring, we might have to make a little trade there hehe Glad to hear your mom was feeling better enough for dinner that night! A shame it wasn't as great all around, but everything still looks delicious from this perspective. That's awesome you got to talk with the CM and she gave you the link to the disneycareers website, is that an exclusive website? But anyways, that's so great you got to hear what she thinks about working in Disney. Love CMs like that!
> 
> Oh HHI looks so pretty at night! Disney really knows where they put their resorts. Except for those cockroaches on the dock, Bleh! Nasty little buggers. So sweet though you and your dad got to have some father-daughter time! What a nice way to end a relaxing night
> 
> Can't wait to read more!



Aww I'm sorry!

I know it was cute! Yeah, I love Shadow! He's cute. He's not taking Pluto's place though!

Thank you! Yeah she was just sick that trip. It stunk  Yeah thanks! Nope it's not exclusive! Anyone can apply.

It is! Yes, they do! Yeah at least they weren't in my room. Yeah we had a lovely little walk. 



Aussiesalad said:


> Aw such great updates Jess!!
> And a MASSIVE congratulations to you for getting accepted into the CP!!!
> Your passion is truly contagious and I know you will be one of those magical cast members that really makes peoples vacations special!!
> You have a real gift for expressing your massive amounts of love for all things disney and I know without a doubt that you will do an incredible job
> 
> It just looks so pretty there, and super relaxing!!
> 
> I love how much they made shadow a part of the resort experience.
> He seems like the sweetest doggy ever! So gorgeous!!
> That shirt is too ridiculously cute!!!
> 
> How funny about that red head girl!
> Some interesting characters on here, could definitely be a lurker.
> Or just an overly friendly and excited red headed girl?
> Who knows!
> 
> That is so sweet that you got to spend some quality father/daughter time together, even if it was invaded by cockroaches. ICK!



Thank you! I'm super, super excited! Those are such kind words - thanks so much! 

It really is!

Thanks!

Haha I know! It definitely could have been. 

Thank you! Yeah that was gross. 



flyergrad09 said:


> I love your castle pin! It's so pretty! You've gotten some pretty awesome pins on this trip!
> 
> That's a bummer that the entrees that your family picked weren't super great, but that pizza does look delicious!
> 
> I love how close you are with your family. It's so sweet!



Thank you! Yes I did - I was very satisfied.

Yeah the pizza was yummy!

Aww thank you!



disneyshakeygirl said:


> I thought this might be of some interest to you.



OH MY GOD I HOPE THAT'S TRUE!​


----------



## JessicaFaye508

*Update #16: Tie Dyeing, Shopping, and Eating!*
*August 22nd, 2012*

This morning Dad and Jon were up and out playing golf by the time I was awake. So Mom and I went to go get Mickey waffles for breakfast. It had been two whole days since I had one and I needed some Mickey sugar in my bloodstream! Yummy, yum, yum. 











Then we decided to lay out by the pool! We went back to the room and got changed. From 10  12 am the sun was out and it was beautiful! Closer to 12 pm though, the clouds started taking over. Mehh. So we decided to pack it up and head back inside. I went down the water slide once to cool off  that thing is FUN! 

Then we went back, I took a shower, and got ready for the second time that day. 






We made sandwiches for lunch. Mom was still feeling sick sadly so we were taking the day slow. She went to lay down and I started packing up some of my stuff. It was quite the project since I was packing up two trips worth of clothes!

After Mom got up, we headed down to the recreation area. We went up to the gift shop and I bought the princess pin that I had my eye on all week. It was so pretty and perfect! 

Then at 2:30 pm we went down to the rental area and I made my Mickey Tie Dye! **VERY IMPORTANT** - if you want to do any of the recreation activities, make sure you sign up ahead of time! They do a head count, so you cant just show up on a whim. Thankfully we signed up and got one of the last open spots for the day! 

I got to pick out my shirt and then I learned how to make a Mickey! 

They give you a white sheet of paper with a black outline of a Mickey head on it. You slip it in the shirt so you can see the shape through it. Then you take some chalk and trace the mickey shape. (the chalk washes off so it doesn't have to be perfect!) Then you take out the paper and then pinch the middle of the big circle. (only on the front layer of the shirt) Pull up the shirt and put a rubber band around the chalk line. Then do the same for the two little circles. Once your mickey is all done, then bunch the rest of the shirt however you want to! 

I just kept my shirt in one big straight line, putting a rubber band every couple inches. You soak the shirt in salt water for 10-15 seconds before you add color. Then its time to dye! 

I chose the colors green, blue, and navy and they looked AWESOME together! Make sure your three little mickey circles are the same color! 






I hoped it would come out good! We will have to see!






Here is my shirt - all tied and dyed!






Once we finished that, we brought my creation up to the room and headed to the outlet mall! We didnt have a ton of time to shop today, but we wanted to get a couple of stores in! 

Our first stop was Old Navy, which actually wasnt even part of the outlet mall. We found 2 really cute shirts on clearance as well as an ADORABLE headband. 






I was kind enough to take pictures of all of the clothes I bought because if I was reading someone's TR, I would want to see their purchases! Just don't judge me by the amount of stuff that I bought. 

We got some good deals already! Then we went to American Eagle because I always find great stuff there! 






I found two pairs of shorts (gray and blue) that were marked down a little, as well as some gray jeans/pants. But then we hit THE SALE RACK. Not only was everything marked down as usual, but they took off even MORE than what the tag said! I ended up getting 3 dresses for approximately $10 each. (if not less!) The black one in the top right corner was such an exciting find, because I saw it at our local mall but they didnt have my size! However, they had it here and it was WAY cheaper! I also got that blue striped shirt for probably $4 or $5 dollars. And those 2 pairs of yoga pants? Yeah one was FIVE DOLLARS and one was SEVEN. Like how can you beat that!? I just dont even know.






Then we went to Abercrombie and Fitch. I literally DO NOT shop at this store. You know that whole middle school phase where everyone started shopping there? Yeah, that never hit me. I just could not justify spending that kind of money on clothes! However, this outlet had SUCH better prices so I got some awesome stuff! 






I got that blue and white striped dress for like $19. That white dress was 50% off its original price! I dont remember how much that sweatshirt was but it was SO comfortable!! The shorts were all REALLY cheap.. especially the sweatpants material ones/the pajama shorts. They were like $5. And the two pairs of pajama pants in the top corner? *$5 EACH.* YEAH. They usually cost $48. 






I absolutely couldnt believe it! That was such a successful trip. We went back to the room and then decided we wanted to go to dinner. I was HUNGRY! 

Jonathan stayed behind because he was sleeping, but Mom, Dad, and I went to Frankie Bones! From the description on the sheet Disney gave us, we were all expecting a little 50s diner type place. However, it was an elegant looking restaurant (as far as casual dining goes!) and it was really great! It was pretty dark inside but they had lots of tables and big booths. We were excited!






Some bread to start off:






Dad's Salad:






My Salad:






I went a little off my normal path and got some BBQ ribs! They were FANTASTIC. I hadnt had ribs in so long and I just loved them! I got them with Sweet Potato fries and the honey made them taste REALLY really good. My only problem is that I forgot to order a half rack so I had WAY too much food. 






Dad got a steak that was soaked in some type of coffee, but it didnt taste like coffee. It gave it some GREAT flavor! He also got a lobster tail and some fantastic mashed potatoes! He was extremely, extremely happy with his meal! 






Mom ended up getting Chicken Noodle soup, the Caprese salad, and fried green tomatoes. She was SO happy with her choice and they tasted really good to her even though she was feeling sick. 
















I wasnt going to get dessert, but Dad saw Key Lime Pie on the menu, so I had to order something too. 

I saw CARROT CAKE and for some reason that sounded incredible at the moment. Thats what I ordered and it was the was the biggest piece of carrot cake I have EVER seen. It may look big in the picture, but if you looked at it from above, this piece of cake was about 5 or 6 inches thick. It was CRAZY! And it tasted absolutely amazing. The cream cheese frosting was pretty much to die for. I shared it with Mom and Dad, and we couldnt even finish it all! 






Dads key lime pie was really good too  but it was WAY smaller than the carrot cake. (thankfully) 






We got back to the room and Mom and I went over to the main desk to look at the pins again. 

Then at around 8:45 we went over to Shadows point so we could watch the movie on the outdoor movie theater! It was supposed to start at 9 but we got there early and they already started it! Oh well. 

The movie that night was The Princess and the Frog! My appreciation for that movie grew even more! I absolutely LOVED it and it was such a great movie to watch outdoors on the big screen. 






I really really love Ray the firefly. Like, hes one of my new favorite characters. He just has such a good heart and he cracks me up! I love that guy. Thankfully the weather was good and it was such a nice night to watch the movie! After that, we went back to the room and chilled out for a while.

Then the best thing EVER happened to me! I tweeted Stacey earlier (you know, Stacey from MUST DO DISNEY!) and all of the sudden she *REPLIED TO MY TWEET* and *SHE FOLLOWED ME ON TWITTER!!!!!!!* AHHHHHH!!! She followed Kristen as well because she tweeted her earlier, too. So we both were FLIPPING out! I have been a HUGE Stacey fan since the day she started playing on the WDW Resort TV's back in 2005, and the fact that she followed me on twitter pretty much made my life! I was fan-girling A LOT. EEEEE STACEY!






Continued in Next Post​


----------



## JessicaFaye508

*Update #17: More Shopping and Back to Giuseppe's!*
*August 23rd, 2012*

This was our last full day already! Time just flies when you're on vacation! I woke up this morning and Dad and Jonathan had gone fishing. Mom and I woke up, took showers, and we went to go get Mickey Waffles! Our last ones of the trip! They tasted magical and delicious as always! I love Mickey Waffles with my whole heart! YUMMY!

We went in the gift shop and I got a black mickey pin with rainbow colored jewels on it. It was really pretty! 






They had a REALLY tricky trivia question today  what are the names of Daisy Ducks 3 nieces? Does anyone know the answer? 






They are April, May, and June!

I dont think Ill forget that one now! The CM let me look up the answer on my iPhone because I really had no idea.  I didnt get a pin but I got some candy still so that was nice. 

Then we went to the front desk, we had to get new keys because of our extended day, and I looked at the pin book really quick. They didnt have anything new (I pretty much cleared that place out!) so we went to the car and headed back to the outlet malls! 

We started at Tanger 2 and our first stop was Pac Sun. They didnt have anything there so we went to Banana Republic. Everything in that store made me wish that I worked in an office!! I looked so cute in all of the business clothes! 

I ended up finding an ADORABLE skirt and shirt that were both on sale! I also found the prettiest sparkly belt that was 40% off! Major score! 






Then we went over to the Columbia store and I found a BEAUTIFUL purplish blue fleece that is normally $50 for only $21! I could not pass up that deal! I can DEFINITELY use that in the winter! We also got dad some nice cargo shorts that were $15 cheaper than usual too! 






Then we went to the Loft Outlet and I did not expect to find anything in there, but they had SUCH cute stuff! I ended up buying a green shirt that would go wonderfully with my new black skirt! Their accessories were also beautiful! I found 3 really cute headbands and a silver necklace  buy one, get one half off! 






After looking in a couple more stores with no luck, it started POURING! We waited it and then decided to go over to the Tanger 1 outlet! That one is a little further down the road.

We looked in the Ralph Lauren store and found nothing, and then we realized that it was already 1 oclock in the afternoon! It was lunchtime and we were hungry and soaked from the rain! So we found an Olive Garden!






Mom and I both got the soup, salad, and breadsticks for lunch! YUM!!! 






I never had that chicken and gnocchi soup before and thats probably one of my new favorites! Holy cow, that tasted unbelievable! 






And THOSE BREAD STICKS! Wow, they were the best bread sticks I have eaten at any Olive Garden EVER. They were so soft and fluffy and it seemed like they were truly cooked the perfect amount of time  right down to the second! I had two of them because they were that good! YUM. 






That was probably the fastest and cheapest meal at Olive Garden ever! Once we finished up, we went back to shopping. We looked in a bunch of stores and found ourselves at Famous Footwear. I got some knock-off gray sperrys that were REALLY comfortable and some heels to wear for auditions at school/any fancy outfit that I will be wearing in the near future. 






Then we didnt find anything until the Tommy Hilfiger store! That place is super preppy and I love it! The girl who was working in the dressing room was such a sweetheart! Her and my Mom became friends. She was in her 20s and she had lived in HHI all her life! She was really helpful and thought that all of the clothes looked adorable on me! 

I decided on getting a plain old purple button down shirt, because for some reason I was really into the idea of a classy button down shirt and jeans on this day. I mean, it will be an adorable look to wear in the fall! Also on the way out, Mom found this scarf that matched the shirt PERFECTLY, so we had to get it. It was on sale! 






I was going to get two other shirts too, but I decided to put them back at the last minute. They were cute but I didnt love them, so I decided not to spend any extra money.

After that, we stopped in another store or two and we got drove back to HHI. It was still raining, which was really unfortunate. I thought those storms were supposed to stop after ten minutes! Ah well. 

We stopped at the front desk again to pick up Dad and Jonathans new keys and look in the pin book again. The CM, Maureen, that helped us out lives in the same city as us, and one of her relatives used to work in our town! We chatted for a long while and she was such a sweetheart! 

I asked to look in the pin book and someone had just put in an Animation Academy pin with Mickey Mouse on it! I knew that you could not buy these anywhere, and I have the Pluto version at home from many years ago. I decided that I should trade for it! 






Maureen asked me if I was looking for any pins in particular and I told her haunted mansion pins. Unfortunately they didnt have any at the time, so I told her that was okay. We thanked her so much and then went back to the room. 

We got back and I was looking at my pins. I traded for these two at some point during this day. The mickey one was from a higher up CM who was walking around the resort, and the Roo one was from the pin book!






I also ate a Mickey bar that we had in the fridge from the other day. It was DELICIOUS, of course!











I noticed that one of the gems from my black Mickey pin was off and I was sad. So I decided to go back to the gift shop and see if I could exchange it. The same CM that sold it to me was still there, so she had no problem letting me get a new one! 

She was SO adorable and Dad and I talked with her for a while. She was like I always tell my husband, if the worst addiction I have is a Disney addiction, then I think were doing pretty good! You go, lady. You know whats up! 

We got back to the room and Mom was ALL excited. She said that Maureen just called the room and said that a little boy just traded a haunted mansion pin to them! She was holding it for me until I could get down there!! She knew our room number because she knew we were the family from her same city  thank goodness!! How much more perfect could that be!? 

Dad and I went right down to the front desk and got my pin! She just gave it to me  no trade! What a sweetheart. It was actually one that I didnt have yet, either, so I was REALLY excited! Yay, yay, yay!!! 






Here's the beautiful pin book. I LOVE PINS!






Then we walked back to the room. Clearly you could tell it was raining a lot this day.






Can you spot the hidden mickey!? My Dad actually showed me this one - he learned about it when he took the nature walk tour!






We got to the room, I did some packing, then we decided it was time to go to dinner! For our last night we wanted to go back to our favorite spot  Giuseppis! I needed some more pizza! 






We only had to wait about 15 minutes and we were seated at the back booth on the other side of the restaurant as last time. 

Mom, Jonathan, and I split a large Pepperoni Pizza and some garlic bread. 






DOESN'T THAT LOOK AMAZING!?











Dad got the shrimp pesto pasta and he REALLY liked that!






Everything was INCREDIBLE once again! This was my top favorite restaurant that we visited all week. Everything tasted great and I am so happy we got to go back! 

We left there and went back to the room. I had a little more of that red velvet fudge from the other day and then I pretty much just did some disboarding for the rest of the night. 

It was STILL raining so the pool was closed. I also didnt want to sit in the rain to watch the movie. It was Tangled that night, so I was sad that they weather was bad. Ah well. Maybe next time. 

I actually unwrapped my tie-dye shirt and washed it. It came out WONDERFULLY! Here is the finished product!






Awesome!!

I went a little crazy and started stalking ebay for some pins that I don't own. I found a set of chip and dale food pins that I had to invest in... so that happened.

After talking with Preston and finishing my ebay stalking, I finally fell asleep at 2 o'clock am. I slept like a rock!

Continued in Next Post​


----------



## flyergrad09

Steak and coffee? That's... interesting. I'm not much of a steak eater, so I'll take your word for it!

That's so sweet of that CM to call you when a Haunted Mansion pin came in! Disney people are seriously the BEST.

I love your Mickey tie-dye shirt! I'm pretty inept when it comes to crafts, but it sounds simple enough for even me to try.


----------



## beachphotog

Two updates? Love it!
I was inspired to get into pin trading after reading about how fun it is! I can't wait to start trading with the pins I got off eBay (thanks for the tip/gateway to a new obsession!)

How amazing is Ray? I went to see that movie with my mom when it came out and fell in LOVE with him! His love fore Evangeline made me tear up and I full on cried when Facilier stepped on him!  Honestly, I have never cried so hard at a Disney movie (except Toy Story 3. Show me someone who didn't cry at that person and I'll show you someone with a heart of stone!)


----------



## aras4007

Love the updates...looks like you made out great at the outlets...I love everything!
Oh that pizza...It looked awesome the first time and even better the second. If thats possible!


----------



## emma212010

Your shirt came out great! I love it!! 

Great shopping trip! I love shopping!  LOL! 

That pizza looks so good!!! Wow!!


----------



## JessicaFaye508

flyergrad09 said:


> Steak and coffee? That's... interesting. I'm not much of a steak eater, so I'll take your word for it!
> 
> That's so sweet of that CM to call you when a Haunted Mansion pin came in! Disney people are seriously the BEST.
> 
> I love your Mickey tie-dye shirt! I'm pretty inept when it comes to crafts, but it sounds simple enough for even me to try.



Haha it was good! Who would've known!

I know. She was an angel!

It really was easy! I bet you could do it! 



beachphotog said:


> Two updates? Love it!
> I was inspired to get into pin trading after reading about how fun it is! I can't wait to start trading with the pins I got off eBay (thanks for the tip/gateway to a new obsession!)
> 
> How amazing is Ray? I went to see that movie with my mom when it came out and fell in LOVE with him! His love fore Evangeline made me tear up and I full on cried when Facilier stepped on him!  Honestly, I have never cried so hard at a Disney movie (except Toy Story 3. Show me someone who didn't cry at that person and I'll show you someone with a heart of stone!)



You're welcome! I hope you have lots of fun! Pin trading is pretty much my favorite thing.

He's PRECIOUS. I'm glad you appreciate him as much as I do. Every time he gets smushed (even though I KNOW it's coming) I get so sad. He's such an angel.



aras4007 said:


> Love the updates...looks like you made out great at the outlets...I love everything!
> Oh that pizza...It looked awesome the first time and even better the second. If thats possible!



Thank you! Yeah there were some incredible deals!

I KNOW RIGHT!? That pizza was freakin' delicious.



emma212010 said:


> Your shirt came out great! I love it!!
> 
> Great shopping trip! I love shopping!  LOL!
> 
> That pizza looks so good!!! Wow!!



Thank you!

Hahaha so do I.

It was amazing!​


----------



## jecskc

I love that you are writing this trip report.  I live in South Carolina and we have been to Hilton Head a 100 times.  But since we have bought into DVC, we have been wondering how the resort is in Hilton Head.  Thank you for sharing your trip with us.  It is very informative and has really helped me decide to book a long weekend there.


----------



## JessicaFaye508

jecskc said:


> I love that you are writing this trip report.  I live in South Carolina and we have been to Hilton Head a 100 times.  But since we have bought into DVC, we have been wondering how the resort is in Hilton Head.  Thank you for sharing your trip with us.  It is very informative and has really helped me decide to book a long weekend there.



I'm so glad that I could help with your decision! It'll definitely be worth it - we had an incredible time! ​


----------



## JessicaFaye508

*Update #18: Leaving Town*
*August 24th, 2012*

Alright everyone.. I can't believe it but I already am posting the last two updates of this trip report! I hope you all enjoyed and that you learned lots about HHI! Thanks for reading!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This morning I woke up at 9 oclock. It was time to get PACKED. I chatted with Mom, took a shower, got changed, and started packing. Due to my shopping in Georgia, my shopping here, and just the fact that I packed for two trips, I had A LOT of stuff. Thankfully with the help of a couple extra bags, we were able to fit everything! 

Dad made some scrambled eggs for breakfast. Jonathan and I went over to the gift shop because I wanted to get one last pin and guess the trivia question! The question was what kind of pet does Jasmine have and what is its name? UMM HELLO, I AM JASMINE! She has a tiger named Rajah! The cast member that was there during the beginning of the trip was working again today, and he was happy to see us again. The cast members really get to know who you are throughout the course of your stay because the resort is so small! 

He let me pick a pin and I got a tinkerbell one with flappy wings. Then we went to the recreation station to look at the pin board and there was nothin. 

Then we walked to the main desk and the pin book was out on the DVC desk like it was just waiting for me to arrive! I flipped through and found an adorable Mickey Mouse and sandcastle pin. It was from the cast member lanyards from 2006! Awesome! I was really excited because they were out of the actual Disneys Hilton Head pins this week, so at least I got a beachy pin to finish off the trip! 






We went back and Jonathan and I returned the bikes. Then we helped Dad load everything into the car. It was a tight fit but we were able to do get everything packed in there! 

Soon we were all set and it was time to hit the road! MissPrice suggested a little place on my Christmas trip report the night before, and I wanted to go check it out! It was called Sweet Carolina Cupcakes. She also said that there might be an Earl of Sandwich in that same plaza! 

Since it was only 9 minutes away from our resort, I asked if we could go and everyone agreed! It was in the Coligny Plaza Shopping Center which was REALLY cute! I wish we could have spent more time there. It was touristy but it had a ton of cute shops that I would have loved to look at! 

So first we found the Earl of Sandwich on the map, but I noticed that Earl was spelled E-A-R-L-E. I had a feeling that it wasnt going to be the same place. So we got there and it was a pub  not the downtown Disney favorite sandwich shop. It wasnt even open yet so we decided to move on.






The trip was all worth it because we found Sweet Carolina Cupcakes! We walked in and it was a cute little place with LOTS of different kinds of cupcakes. I took pictures for you all. GAHH THEY WERE SO BEAUTIFUL.









































I just went into a food coma by looking at all of these. HOLY CUPCAKES.

They all looked so delicious and I ended up deciding on the Sweet Carolina Cupcake which was a white cake (dyed pink) with cream cheese frosting and pink sprinkles. It was absolutely DIVINE. I am so glad that I got it! I can still picture the exact flavor.. it was AMAZING. It really didnt feel too heavy and it just tasted so good! 






Mom got the coconut cupcake, which was wonderful too! It had a white cake with white frosting and coconut on it. She really loved it. 






On our way out I saw that there was an ice cream place in there with over 90 flavors!! If we ever come back, I know where Im going! 

We got back in the car and started driving. We decided that we wanted to get all the way to Pittsburgh that night, so we booked a room. We stopped at Walmart so we could get an electrical outlet plug to plug into the car so I could keep my laptop charged. Then we kept driving, I typed up some trip reporting stuff, and Kristen called me and we chatted about her Disney trip.

After driving for a good while, we decided to stop at Sonic! We have so many commercials for Sonic in the north, but we don't actually have any restaurants! So this was my first time at Sonic EVER!






The whole concept of pulling up to the speaker and parking your car there was very confusing to my parents, but after what seemed like an eternity, we finally placed our orders.

Here are some Sonic food pictures for you all. Sigh... I wish we had them up here.

ONION RINGS!






Cheeseburger!






Chicken Strips!






Chicken Poppers!






French Fries!






Tater Tots! (Why does every fast food place not serve tater tots?! Like... HELLO!? Brilliant!)






Chicago Style Hot Dog!






And STRAWBERRY MILKSHAKE! I have been craving this since I finished it. Wahhhh I want another one.






Continued in Next Post​


----------



## beachphotog

Sad to see this TR coming to an end... Thanks for sharing all about HHI and your trip to GA!

Isn't Sonic amazing! Unfortunately/fortunately they came to the Philly area about 2 years ago. I managed to stay away until 2 months ago when I moved up the street from one! It has proven very dangerous! Like, I want it RIGHT NOW dangerous!


----------



## JessicaFaye508

*Update #19: Our Road Trip Home*
*August 24th, 2012*

Once we finished up at Sonic, we set back out on the road. I pretty much edited pictures, edited the frump movie, went on disboards, and uploaded my hilton head pictures to facebook. I had plenty to do to keep me busy!

We stopped at Chile's around 8:30 pm. I was rather underwhelmed by this meal because I wanted sweet potato fries... but they didn't have any honey!!! I was appalled. I guess it's either a northern thing or a crazy person thing to eat honey with sweet potato fries... but DANG I wanted it so bad. So I was crabby. Also, the fact that I had been in the car all day started to make me go insane.

Once we finished up at Chile's we still had about four hours to go. Preston was a gem and called me so that helped pass a good amount of time. I ended up falling asleep for about an hour, and then we got there around 1 or 2 am! I think we were in the car for fourteen hours straight!

We checked into the Marriott City Center and CRASHED. The beds at that place were like... too comfortable. I was very happy to be there.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The next morning we went up and went to breakfast downstairs. I got some delicious cornflake crusted french toast that I was VERY happy with. Yum. That tasted awesome.






We planned to stay the entire day in Pittsburgh and leave the next afternoon, due to some Pittsburgh Pirates baseball games. So that's what we did!

After breakfast I went to the gym for a while. Then I just relaxed on the computer and hung out until it was time to go to the game.

The four of us took the subway over to PNC Park to see the Pirates vs. Brewer's baseball game!






I was honestly more concerned about the food.











The Pirates ended up winning 4 - 0! Hooray!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The next morning we woke up and repacked the car. Dad and Jonathan were going to another afternoon baseball game, so Mom and I decided to go to the South Hills Village Mall. THEY HAD A DISNEY STORE and they were only 24 minutes away! I was SO there.






I only ended up buying ONE thing. (shocking, right?) It was a super adorable Mickey Mouse Club T-Shirt that I can't wait to wear! Ahh so adorable.






DISNEY STORE PICTURES:
















Then Mom wanted to find a dress for a wedding she was going to in September. We decided to check Macy's. She had AWESOME luck and ended up finding two beautiful dresses. And on top of that, I found THE MOST BEAUTIFUL AND AMAZING DRESS IN THE WORLD!!! This picture doesn't do it a justice, but it is a gorgeous deep purple. It just looks so classy! The employee who was helping us, Sandy, just gasped when she saw it on me! What a wonderful find!






We also found an adorable pair of shoes from Macy's. Then we went to lunch at Red Robin!

After we finished eating, we went to go pick up the boys. Sadly, the Pirates lost that game. Oh well.

We hit the road and it was only a 3 hour drive home. I read the play my monologue was from and we stopped at a gas station, where I had a Krispie Kreme doughnut. YOLO?






IT WAS SO GOOD OMG.

Before I knew it, we were home and the vacation was over! I couldn't believe it.

Overall, we had an absolutely WONDERFUL time at Disney's Hilton Head Resort. My family would go back there in a heartbeat, especially my Dad. You can definitely feel the Disney hospitality when you're there which is a huge plus for me!

I know the big question is "would you rather go here or WDW?" Honestly, I do love Disney World more. That could be because I am beyond in love with the place, but I am the type of person who would rather be constantly on the go rather than sitting around. However, on the other hand, my Dad LOVED the relaxed pace of this place. So, to compromise, it is a great place for our family to go. It has Mickey Bars and Mickey Waffles and pin trading, after all!

I just wanted to thank you all for reading along about our trip! If you ever have any questions, never hesitate to ask! I love to share about our experiences! I'm glad that you stayed through the journey and hopefully you learned a few things along the way!

Until next time, I hope you have a magical day! Thanks again! 
​


----------



## Disneydude97

Wonderful trip report, Jess! Can't wait till the day I visit Hilton Head! Again, another amazing trip report and I can't wait for progress on your Halloween TR!


----------



## disneyhockeymad

Amazing! You've made me really fall in love with Hilton Head, I can't wait to try it some day, it looks so beautiful! I'm so glad you had such a good time  I've loved reading about it!


----------



## aras4007

I can't believe this is over!  Good thing you have your October Trip to tell us about!  I hope you are never in a lull where you don't have anything to share! haha


----------



## Reddog1134

Great trip report.

I LOVE Sonic.  They constantly played commercials here in Baltimore but the closest one was over an hour away in PA.  We would always seek out a Sonic whenever we went on vacation but they finally opened a location about 10 minutes from our house.


----------



## LifeIsDis

I just loved this trip report, Jess. This is the first TR I have read about HHI, and I can see why you fell in love with it. I think I might have to take a trip there now...


----------



## rusafee1183

Hi Jess! I found your report a few days ago when I was looking for info on HHI for an upcoming trip in May. 

What a great report! I am super excited to visit now, but I am a little afraid now too because I also usually like a more fast paced vacation. We'll see! At least it will be different.  And we are new DVC members, so it will be nice to use our points a different way. 

Also, it's pretty random that I get to the end of your report and see that you were at South Hills Village Mall and that is like, 5 mins from my house!  

Glad you enjoyed the Pirate game! How pretty is PNC park??  

And I am glad you found the Disney Store! That's usually how I get my fix when I haven't been to WDW in a while


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Thanks for the great TR!! It has been soooooo helpful in planning my upcoming trip!


----------



## michael's mom

Another great report Jess!  Thanks for writing and allowing us to live vicariously through you as we wait for our next trip


----------



## JessicaFaye508

Disneydude97 said:


> Wonderful trip report, Jess! Can't wait till the day I visit Hilton Head! Again, another amazing trip report and I can't wait for progress on your Halloween TR!



Thank you!



disneyhockeymad said:


> Amazing! You've made me really fall in love with Hilton Head, I can't wait to try it some day, it looks so beautiful! I'm so glad you had such a good time  I've loved reading about it!



Aww I hope you get there sometime soon! Thanks for reading!



aras4007 said:


> I can't believe this is over!  Good thing you have your October Trip to tell us about!  I hope you are never in a lull where you don't have anything to share! haha



I know - it was a quick trip report but very informative.  Hahaha don't worry, I don't think that will happen anytime soon. 



Reddog1134 said:


> Great trip report.
> 
> I LOVE Sonic.  They constantly played commercials here in Baltimore but the closest one was over an hour away in PA.  We would always seek out a Sonic whenever we went on vacation but they finally opened a location about 10 minutes from our house.



Thank you!

SAME. We have commercials all the time but I don't even know where there is one around here!! Your'e so lucky that you have one now!



LifeIsDis said:


> I just loved this trip report, Jess. This is the first TR I have read about HHI, and I can see why you fell in love with it. I think I might have to take a trip there now...



Thank you so much. I'm glad you enjoyed it and I hope you get there someday soon!



rusafee1183 said:


> Hi Jess! I found your report a few days ago when I was looking for info on HHI for an upcoming trip in May.
> 
> What a great report! I am super excited to visit now, but I am a little afraid now too because I also usually like a more fast paced vacation. We'll see! At least it will be different.  And we are new DVC members, so it will be nice to use our points a different way.
> 
> Also, it's pretty random that I get to the end of your report and see that you were at South Hills Village Mall and that is like, 5 mins from my house!
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the Pirate game! How pretty is PNC park??
> 
> And I am glad you found the Disney Store! That's usually how I get my fix when I haven't been to WDW in a while



I hope that this TR was helpful!  When I was looking for information for my HHI trip there were NO trip reports.. so I wanted to write one for all future planners!

Well don't be worried! Especially for a first time visitor, you're going to really enjoy it. Just get involved with the recreation area around the pool and take the time to explore the island. It's lots of fun!

Hahaha that's too funny!

Thanks! It's gorgeous!

I LOVE THE DISNEY STORE.



ProudMommyof2 said:


> Thanks for the great TR!! It has been soooooo helpful in planning my upcoming trip!



You're welcome! I'm SO glad! 



michael's mom said:


> Another great report Jess!  Thanks for writing and allowing us to live vicariously through you as we wait for our next trip



Thank you so much! ​


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

Sad it's over, but glad you had a great time!


----------



## emma212010

Great report! Thanks for sharing- I know so much more about HHI now!  It seems like an amazing place to visit!  I can't wait to hear about your fall WDW trip.... OHHH, and ummm maybe something called YOUR DISNEY COLLEGE PROGRAM INTERNSHIP??!!  I can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## JessicaFaye508

disneyshakeygirl said:


> Sad it's over, but glad you had a great time!



Thank you!



emma212010 said:


> Great report! Thanks for sharing- I know so much more about HHI now!  It seems like an amazing place to visit!  I can't wait to hear about your fall WDW trip.... OHHH, and ummm maybe something called YOUR DISNEY COLLEGE PROGRAM INTERNSHIP??!!  I can't wait to hear all about it!



Thank you! I'm glad that you learned a lot - that was the goal! it really is! And ahh lots of fun stuff coming up! Thank you!​


----------



## __disneygirl

Yet another great TR by Jess! I learned so much about Hilton Head, I barely knew anything about it before! It looks amazing, but I'm with you, I prefer the go-go-go feeling of Disney World. But I definitely want to experience it someday anyway.


----------



## RachelNinja

Great TR!  I just read it straight through.  It's definitely a different kind of vacation than Disney.  It seems like the kind of place my dad would like as well because it's a lot more relaxing.  But it would definitely be a great compromise to have all those Disney touches!  What a great relaxing vacation to have with Preston though!  Love all the Mickey waffles you've had and ALL the food pictures, YUM!  I love food pics even if they're not from Disney.


----------



## Aussiesalad

Never apologise for shopping too much. Everything you got was super cute, and with sales like that...well...who could resist?
That last dress from Macys is stunning! Looks perfect on you.



> I guess it's either a northern thing or a crazy person thing to eat honey with sweet potato fries.


Wow that is crazy! I can't even imagine what that would be like, super curious to try it now.

Thanks for sharing this with us Jess!
You gave us such a good look at the Hilton Head and it was another fab trip report


----------



## JessicaFaye508

__disneygirl said:


> Yet another great TR by Jess! I learned so much about Hilton Head, I barely knew anything about it before! It looks amazing, but I'm with you, I prefer the go-go-go feeling of Disney World. But I definitely want to experience it someday anyway.



Thanks Lia! I'm glad that I was able to share my experience with you guys so you could learn about it! Yeah, to each his own when it comes to vacations. But I still enjoyed myself nonetheless! 



RachelNinja said:


> Great TR!  I just read it straight through.  It's definitely a different kind of vacation than Disney.  It seems like the kind of place my dad would like as well because it's a lot more relaxing.  But it would definitely be a great compromise to have all those Disney touches!  What a great relaxing vacation to have with Preston though!  Love all the Mickey waffles you've had and ALL the food pictures, YUM!  I love food pics even if they're not from Disney.



Thank you! Yes definitely, it was nice and relaxing but still had the Disney touches that we all love! It was AWESOME to have Preston come with us. And aww thanks! I agree - food is good!



Aussiesalad said:


> Never apologise for shopping too much. Everything you got was super cute, and with sales like that...well...who could resist?
> That last dress from Macys is stunning! Looks perfect on you.
> 
> 
> Wow that is crazy! I can't even imagine what that would be like, super curious to try it now.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this with us Jess!
> You gave us such a good look at the Hilton Head and it was another fab trip report



Hahaha thank you for understanding about my shopping obsession! 
Thank you!

You're so welcome! I'm glad you enjoyed it!​


----------



## cindianne320

What a great end to your TR! I enjoyed following along and learning about a new place!


----------



## JessicaFaye508

cindianne320 said:


> What a great end to your TR! I enjoyed following along and learning about a new place!



Thank you! I'm so glad you liked it! ​


----------



## heathsf

Thanks for sharing! I really enjoyed the TR. I was watching Sonic commercials for so long before they finally opened one in my area. When it was new, the lines of cars backed up the highways and people would wait on line for hours! Once that finally died down I tried it and it really was good. Funny enough, I hardly ever see the commercials anymore!


----------



## wigeboo

what a great trip report thanks


----------



## princess_momma

What an amazing trip report! I really would love to book a trip to HH now!


----------



## disney ny

I just had to comment and say what a great trip report.  I felt like I was right there with you and now I so want to go to HH! I learned so much and since it is closer than WDW maybe we can use our points there sometime soon. I really enjoy your reports.


----------



## Skybabyy

Omgoshhhhh I never knew this little miniature Disney heavens existed!!!  SO fantastic wow!!  XDD  I love following your family around and TRUST I would go crazy shopping too LOL  You and Preston are precious and cute!!  Congrats on another fantastic family vacation!!


----------



## DisneyAngel12

Skybabyy said:
			
		

> Omgoshhhhh I never knew this little miniature Disney heavens existed!!!  SO fantastic wow!!  XDD  I love following your family around and TRUST I would go crazy shopping too LOL  You and Preston are precious and cute!!  Congrats on another fantastic family vacation!!



This was an excellent TR. I enjoyed every word.


----------



## DisneyAngel12

DisneyAngel12 said:
			
		

> This was an excellent TR. I enjoyed every word.



We have been thinking about a trip there and your TR sure made our decision easy. Thanks again


----------



## moret1sm

Thank you for this awesome trip report!!! I was index idled on whether or not HHI was Disney enough for my taste... You settled my anxiety! I plan to defiantly head there this summer! Your blog was fun and quirky and I look forward to more of your trip reports!!!


----------



## Dreams0308

*Jess,

I have been following your Disney College Program Trip Report and read through the entire thing (and all your other reports too ) and I just LOVE them! I was looking through the DVC pages (because my family owns a DVC Membership) and stumbled upon this trip report. I opened it up and I was like OMGSH!!! This is one of Jess' trip reports!?!?! But this one isn't in your signature as a link, so I had no idea you did one on Disney's Hilton Head Resort. I just loved it!! This is honestly my FAVORITE place to go, besides Disney World of course. We have gone so many times over the years I can't even remember the count. Last time we were there was in August of 2011 (so i missed your family by 1 year  ) That was the trip when I got engaged at Hilton Head  Ahh I was so excited!

  I know this was your first trip to DHHIR, and I'm really glad you liked it! 

Here are my comments from reading the HHI Trip Report:
Ok, first off, your haul from The Disney Store was AMAZING !!! I was laughing so hard seeing you and those massive store bags with all the Disney goodness in them!

You mentioned that you went pin trading at the front desk every day. We did the SAME thing, I honestly went there soo much. We also stopped by the Rec desk each day. They had a bulletin board with pins on it. It was awesome! I really didn't get back into pin trading again until like a year ago. We first started collecting pins back when they came out in 2000!!! CRAZY! I have some like really old ones that my parents bought me just to collect and we didn't really trade them back then, but NOW I love it soo much!

I love that awesome sign right behind the campfire pit pointing to all the other DVC resorts!! It just makes it feel so homey and slightly connected to everything else at the same time!  I have always loved seeing that sign and it's cool because I have gotten to see them add rungs to it throughout the years as they add more resorts (GRAND FLORIDIAN NEXT!)

 HAHAHA OMG!! I loved the "HIBISCUS PHOTO SHOOT" I was literally laughing so much because every time I am there, we somehow have a "HIBISCUS PHOTO SHOOT" and I look back at pics and theres like 4000 pics of the flowers. EVERY TIME!! haha

Ok, on that giant pier, there are ALWAYS those really lanky white birds. Last trip, they got soo close to us and were TOTALLY cool with it. They must be used to the guests by now. We have some pretty hilarious pics of me and my fiance trying to "poke" the bird!

Glad you got to rent bikes. We always rented bikes and then we would ride over the to beach house on our bikes! It's kind of a long trip, but it's just so nice there and the weather is awesome, and the trails over are mostly shaded. Most of the time we would ride over with my dad and my mom would meet us there with the van (and all of our stuff ) 

I loved that you got that experience with the CM calling your room to tell you about the Haunted Mansion pin!!! That is the one thing that I absolutely love about DHHIR is the CM to Guest interaction! There are only a few CMs there compared to WDW, and each time we went it seemed like the REC department CMs really interacted with the guests the most. The CMs there are more like family!!! We became friends with different CMs every trip and even went back and saw the same CMs from trips we had met them on before. Last time we were there, my fiance proposed to me on the first night of our trip, so we got to be newly-engaged for the whole trip. I think my little brother (11 at the time) told a few of the CMs at the gift shop that we got engaged and honestly once that happened, the ENTIRE resort knew. It was hilarious. Everywhere we went people somehow knew we were the couple that got engaged and the CMs congratulated us and asked to see my ring and asked about us. It was so funny! I just thought it was hilarious that it was just like a little small town. One thing happens and suddenly EVERYONE knows. 

Finally, if you go back again you DEF have to go to Coligny Square and Harbour Town. There's tons of shopping at both (some stuff is kinda touristy) but it's just so fun to walk around and see lots of different things around there. Harbour Town has a big red striped lighthouse and a beach area and is a great place to watch the sunset! It's just amazing.

I really LOVED this trip report! I felt like I found a little hidden gem from Jess (after reading all your WDW TRs). Thanks!!!!! 

PS: This is me while reading and scrolling through all the reports   LOVE IT!

-Christene*


----------

